# Please be my WTT buddie



## MissWaiting

Hi lovelies
I'm looking for a WTT buddie my poor OH will be sick of all my excitement and prep talk so in great need of a buddie so I don't drive him insane.
I'm WTT for 8 months then it's onto TTC for us.:happydance:
I have had a majorly long WTT journey being broody for many years.


----------



## Flueky88

Hello misswaiting! I'll be your wtt buddy. I won't be wtt for long though. We originally planned to ttc #2 May or June 18. We decided to ttc in February even though financially it wasn't the wisest. CD1 today and I want to wait until I have benefits in June to ttc again.

It took us 18 months to conceive dd. Took 6 months to regulate after bcp. 

Oh and broodyness s awful! I didn't get broody until 26 I believe. 

What kind of furbaby do you have?


----------



## kksy9b

I'll be your buddy too! I'm in for around another year and a half wait...maybe. We haven't made any decisions on #3 yet but Im always up for talking about all this :) Do you have any fun things planned between now and when you're starting to try?

Hi Flueky! Haven't talked to you in...a long time! How exciting to be going for #2 soon! I hope your journey to baby isnt as long as the first time :flower:


----------



## Flueky88

Kk i know! I hope you guys ttc #3. Oh and thank you! I hope it isn't nearly as long either. I know there are women that try longer but it's hard.


----------



## babymurphy

I will be your buddy too! We are currently WTT for #2! We are waiting another 2 or 3 months as we have some holidays planned. I had lots of complications with my last pregnancy and my son was born at 25 weeks so I know we will have lots of hospital appointments etc and don't want to be abroad if we have any complications so it just makes sense to wait. I am so excited though! I didn't think after my last pregnancy we would ever have a second baby so I am so happy the the OH wants to try too! xxx


----------



## LadyVictoria

Count me in! WTT for #1 starting in August. It's almost like the closer we get, the more impatient I get. I'm starting my last pack of birth control pills on Sunday and will be on it until we get back from Europe toward the end of May. It's exciting to think that this is the last pack for a long time!


----------



## kksy9b

Flueky88 said:


> Kk i know! I hope you guys ttc #3. Oh and thank you! I hope it isn't nearly as long either. I know there are women that try longer but it's hard.

Thank you! I am really really hoping we wind up going for one more. We are also looking at adoption but right now my heart is leaning towards another biological. We will see. It's going to be at least 18 months so there is a long time to try and convince DH lol.

I cant imagine how hard and frustrating it must be. If you dont mind me asking, did you go see an RE to help to pregnant with your first?

babymurphy- oh wow! that must have been horrible to experience, I'm sorry you had to go through it. Will you have extra monitoring with the next baby?

Lady- I remember before my first how nerve-wracking and exciting those last few months were. I hope it goes by quickly for you! Where in Europe are you going to be visiting?


----------



## MissWaiting

Flueky88 said:


> Hello misswaiting! I'll be your wtt buddy. I won't be wtt for long though. We originally planned to ttc #2 May or June 18. We decided to ttc in February even though financially it wasn't the wisest. CD1 today and I want to wait until I have benefits in June to ttc again.
> 
> It took us 18 months to conceive dd. Took 6 months to regulate after bcp.
> 
> Oh and broodyness s awful! I didn't get broody until 26 I believe.
> 
> What kind of furbaby do you have?

Aw yay thank you so much. I'm driving my other half insane with baby talk lol 
We are going for baby number 1 so fingers crossed I've been broody since I left school so about 12 years now. 
I have a patterdale terrier cross with a Jack russle he is my total world got him when he was 12 weeks old and he is now 6.
I'm not in birth control came of that last September due to health issues and just haven't gone back on it as I don't like the side effects anyway so we are using condoms at the moment till we start trying .
It's so bad though I'm stupidly excited and the poor other half just doesn't get that excited he wants kids but just doesn't have all the hormones driving him like I do


----------



## MissWaiting

kksy9b said:


> I'll be your buddy too! I'm in for around another year and a half wait...maybe. We haven't made any decisions on #3 yet but Im always up for talking about all this :) Do you have any fun things planned between now and when you're starting to try?
> r:

Oh fingers crossed for baby 3 then and no nothing really planned just the usual of try to get to some vintage events off to bemish in the summer went in March but it was way to cold and bad weather to get all the way round without causing myself issues with my fibro so we managed 3 parts but it's huge so took us a few hours. 
The main thing is sorting my health care out before we ttc really is the main focus


----------



## MissWaiting

babymurphy said:


> I will be your buddy too! We are currently WTT for #2! We are waiting another 2 or 3 months as we have some holidays planned. I had lots of complications with my last pregnancy and my son was born at 25 weeks so I know we will have lots of hospital appointments etc and don't want to be abroad if we have any complications so it just makes sense to wait. I am so excited though! I didn't think after my last pregnancy we would ever have a second baby so I am so happy the the OH wants to try too! xxx

Oh wow hun so glad little one and you are ok and fingers crossed for a happy healthy 9 months with baby 2.
I'm a premie baby myself but that's due to my mum's blood group more then anything so emergency c for her but I'm also a twin


----------



## MissWaiting

LadyVictoria said:


> Count me in! WTT for #1 starting in August. It's almost like the closer we get, the more impatient I get. I'm starting my last pack of birth control pills on Sunday and will be on it until we get back from Europe toward the end of May. It's exciting to think that this is the last pack for a long time!

Ohh so exciting hun and I know waiting 8 months is just like omg for me at the moment I can't believe it's real that we are actually going to be doing this as id lost hope abit when I was with my ex of ever having a baby so totally over joyed at the moment


----------



## MissWaiting

Ive got a wtt journal on the go to get and vent my excitement lol 8 months will fly by as I have 2 weddings in that time one being my twin sister which is the end of this month then Christmas and then it's ready to go


----------



## LadyVictoria

MissWaiting said:


> LadyVictoria said:
> 
> 
> Count me in! WTT for #1 starting in August. It's almost like the closer we get, the more impatient I get. I'm starting my last pack of birth control pills on Sunday and will be on it until we get back from Europe toward the end of May. It's exciting to think that this is the last pack for a long time!
> 
> Ohh so exciting hun and I know waiting 8 months is just like omg for me at the moment I can't believe it's real that we are actually going to be doing this as id lost hope abit when I was with my ex of ever having a baby so totally over joyed at the momentClick to expand...

It's so amazing to have a partner that's on the same page! My husband was previously married and his ex had a child from a previous relationship. He always wanted to start a family of his own, and she switched up on him and said she was done having children after they got married. For a while, he thought that he'd never get married again or have a family. But things with us really took off, and he realized that it wasn't too late for him to have a good marriage and someday be a dad. I'm so excited to share this journey with him and can't wait to conceive our first child <3


----------



## Flueky88

Babymurphy how frightening to go at 25 weeks!! Any reason whyypu went into PTL? I had my girl 34w6d. It was scary enough for my tastes. Anyways, I'm hoping for a smoother pregnancy next time for you. My ob said I'll be on progesterone shots to prevent PTL.

LadyVictoria thats great you should ve regulated on cycles when you start ttc!

Kk, I don't mind at all. No, the week before I found out I was pregnant I'd made an appt. Was so happy to cancel that appt! Not sure if just not stressing because I started to believe it wouldn't happen without help or if I do have a problem.

Misswaiting:rofl: I'm not sure how my DH is still sane with my baby talk, ttc madness through the years. I had a jack Russell and rst terrior mix. He was great except he had bad seperation anxiety.

Hope the next 8 months go fast and it's a quick ttc journey!


----------



## LadyVictoria

Flueky88 said:


> LadyVictoria thats great you should ve regulated on cycles when you start ttc!

That is my hope :)


----------



## MissWaiting

LadyVictoria said:


> MissWaiting said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyVictoria said:
> 
> 
> Count me in! WTT for #1 starting in August. It's almost like the closer we get, the more impatient I get. I'm starting my last pack of birth control pills on Sunday and will be on it until we get back from Europe toward the end of May. It's exciting to think that this is the last pack for a long time!
> 
> Ohh so exciting hun and I know waiting 8 months is just like omg for me at the moment I can't believe it's real that we are actually going to be doing this as id lost hope abit when I was with my ex of ever having a baby so totally over joyed at the momentClick to expand...
> 
> It's so amazing to have a partner that's on the same page! My husband was previously married and his ex had a child from a previous relationship. He always wanted to start a family of his own, and she switched up on him and said she was done having children after they got married. For a while, he thought that he'd never get married again or have a family. But things with us really took off, and he realized that it wasn't too late for him to have a good marriage and someday be a dad. I'm so excited to share this journey with him and can't wait to conceive our first child <3Click to expand...

Aw that's amazing my ex was just an arse and didn't want to have kids with me.
Makes me so happy tony does I'm driving him nuts though lol


----------



## MissWaiting

Flueky88 said:


> Babymurphy how frightening to go at 25 weeks!! Any reason whyypu went into PTL? I had my girl 34w6d. It was scary enough for my tastes. Anyways, I'm hoping for a smoother pregnancy next time for you. My ob said I'll be on progesterone shots to prevent PTL.
> 
> LadyVictoria thats great you should ve regulated on cycles when you start ttc!
> 
> Kk, I don't mind at all. No, the week before I found out I was pregnant I'd made an appt. Was so happy to cancel that appt! Not sure if just not stressing because I started to believe it wouldn't happen without help or if I do have a problem.
> 
> Misswaiting:rofl: I'm not sure how my DH is still sane with my baby talk, ttc madness through the years. I had a jack Russell and rst terrior mix. He was great except he had bad seperation anxiety.
> 
> Hope the next 8 months go fast and it's a quick ttc journey!

Yea Milo had separation anxiety it's a nightmare but can't be mean with him for it he's just anxious.
Yea my poor man I was talking to him for ages last night and kept just giggling still rather giddy from the fact we have a plan


----------



## MissWaiting

How are you ladies doing today? 
Have you got lists for things you want to accomplish before you move to TTC


----------



## LadyVictoria

MissWaiting said:


> Aw that's amazing my ex was just an arse and didn't want to have kids with me.
> Makes me so happy tony does I'm driving him nuts though lol

It's only natural to be excited about starting a family - that's a big deal! 

And I have a lot of people who share my excitement. This is a text conversation with my mother. I knew she'd be excited, but her reaction cracked me up! :laugh2: 

https://i64.tinypic.com/wiagj5.jpg

In terms of my list before TTC, everything is set into motion. It feels unreal to be ready for this next step! We're travelling, I'm going off my pill, and I've been taking a hair/skin vitamin that has everything a prenatal does but will switch to prenatals when I finish them. I've been eating better and working out more regularly, and both my husband and I have been to our doctors for check ups with blood work to ensure that we're in good health. 

I also started putting away money each month to cover my expenses while on maternity leave. I'm guaranteed 12 unpaid weeks and plan to ask my director for more time than that. We have our own short-term disability insurance, but I've been saving to be able to cover my leave without that, so it'll be extra money. I've started to think of nursery themes... I love elephants, so I'm leaning towards that, and I think you can add accent colors that would make it work just as well for a baby boy or girl. And baby names. I have 3! Two girls names and one boy.


----------



## kksy9b

Misswaiting- have you been able to talk to your doctor about a care plan for your health? I don't know much about fibromyalgia (I assume this is what you meant by "fibro"?) What are some of the complications with pregnancy? I'll go check out your journal and follow you there as well :)

Lady- OMG....your Mom is too funny :haha: That is great that you and your DH are on the same page! Its not always the case and definitely makes it easier and more fun :winkwink: Elephants are a cute theme for a nursery. We were team :yellow: with our second and did a neutral nursery with a a lot of grays and added accents after he was born and it worked perfect :thumbup: Are you sharing your baby names?

Flueky- oh wow! I bet that felt AMAZING to cancel the appointment! Hopefully you fall preggo right away this time! If it does take longer, how long do you think you would wait before going to the RE? 

Does anyone have a gender preference? Do you think you'll find out or keep it a surprise?

AFM, my main goals are health related. In between my pregnancies I lost 71 pounds and was active running, working out and eating well. I got pregnant 2 weeks after hitting my weight goal and no matter what I did the pounds packed on and gained 68 back :doh: As of now I've lost about 40 of it but still have 30 to go. I would like to hit my goal weight and give myself about a year after that before getting pregnant again. Hopefully my body wouldn't spaz out like it did before and I can keep the weight gain managable (which in turn would hopefully help with the other issues I had in my last pregnancy). Another thing I'm looking forward to is taking some trips next year! DH and I have had one night away alone together in 4 years and that was for a wedding. We are planning a week long trip for next summer without the kids (at that point it would have been 5 years without any type of significant alone time). I'm also taking a girls trip with my mom and oldest niece, a girls weekend with my best friends,a really fun family vacation to Jacksonhole WY with the boys and to take the kids to visit family in New York.


----------



## MissWaiting

Lady - your mum is just awesome.
I'm not telling my mum till we are pregnant want it to all be a surprise for her.
Kksy- oh you go 40 lbs is an awesome loss. I hope you have an awesome time on the trips you have planned.
I already have a care plan so far for normal treatment but when I go for my next infusion I'll be telling them then that I plan on trying and what they suggest during pregnancy to be fair I have friends with fibro who haven't experienced any higher risks due to fibro as it's a chronic pain condition just the other symptoms are the killer for it as it can effect mobility and all sorts there are over 200 symptoms. I've to change doctors to as ive moved away but I'm hoping I can keep my pain team back home because I'm the case study the doctor is using for the infusion I get local anestisia ( sorry if that's not spelt right) through an IV really helps so haven't changed doctors yet so I don't lose it so hoping he will let me keep having it there or hopefully be able to tell me if I can get it where I live now. I wasn't going to change doctors till we decided to ttc anyway as the care I get is awesome I do pretty much get left to it because I did all the pain management courses they put people on and I refuse stronger pain meds so I don't need that much monitoring really I just go once a year when I need another infusion and I contact them through my GP for that. To be fair they have said I've taught them new things about managing the condition as although many people have it they still don't know what causes it or how to treat it they are just trying things at the moment.


----------



## kbk

I'm in for a bit longer of a wait but I'll be your WTT buddy too! We're WTT #1 June 2019 but right now I'm leaning towards getting my IUD out in April/May 2019 so I can have a cycle before we really start TTC. I'm attempting to keep myself busy and distracted while waiting but I also hope that I can slow down and enjoy this time with just the two of us.


----------



## MissWaiting

Yay kbk totally join us doesn't matter that your waiting longer at least we can distract each other untill our time comes because it's a bloody hard wait


----------



## MissWaiting

I keep finding names I like at the moment think I need to write a list or I will forget them all trying not to throw them all at the OH at the moment but once we get our bfp then it shall begin haha poor man.


----------



## kksy9b

misswaiting- sounds like you have a great team in place! i hope that as you transition to a new doctor you are still able to find the same level of care! What are some of the names you've found that you like?

kbk- welcome! i'm waiting until the end of 2019 so you're not alone on a longer wait! The time will pass faster than you think so you have the right idea to sit back and enjoy it! Do you have any fun things planned over the next year?

AFM- DH was asking tonight about what kind of timeline I am thinking and how it relates to my fitness goals. It didnt go beyond that but I am still excited that he was asking! I feel like it it a toe inch in the "lets have one more baby" direction lol


----------



## kbk

misswaiting: I just started a list of names I like yesterday for the same reason that I was scared I would forget what they all were.

kksy: Thank you! We're going to the beach this summer and are hoping to go to Denver as well. A good friend of our's is getting married this winter and that should be a fun wedding and probably my last before TTC. Also, my SIL and her husband are adopting their first this summer so hopefully I will have lots of nephew pictures in the meantime.


----------



## MissWaiting

Yea my doctors are awesome I'm so gutted I have to change as I'm scared I won't get the same level of care as it really does improve my quality of life. I will push though to get the same quality of care I won't take bullshit from them I know what works for me and I know exactly what I'm entitled to the plus side to me having worked in care for the past 7years myself &#128513; so doctors get taken aback by me because I walk in and tell them straight but politely of course.
My name's so far are ....
Girls 
Evelyn- OH agreed so our first girl will be called Evelyn 
Lilly 
Ivy 
Anwen 
Boys 
Arthur 
Edward 
Toby 
Tobias - OH doesn't like this one
Alfred 
Dylan ( pronounced dull Ann Welsh name)
I love Aubrey but that's my OH last name well part of it he's double barreled


----------



## MissWaiting

Also yay for the little chat it's awesome that you hubby is open kksy.
Kbk that's amazing such an exciting time for the whole family


----------



## kbk

misswaiting, I hope you can find great doctors where you are now. I know they can make a world of difference. Those are all really great names! I keep coming up with so many more boys names than girls names even though I'm pretty sure we would name our first son after my late father (given the permission of my mom and sisters). We are all so excited for the new little one! My SIL and her husband have been trying to have a child through various means for at least 5 years. He will be the first grandchild on DH's side.


----------



## MissWaiting

Yea as you can tell there is a theme they are all names more commonly used in the 40s and 50s other then the Welsh names. I live in England now though so not sure on using Welsh names as they will never be pronounced correctly and it will drive me insane.
I have more girls names popping up then boy names but ive had a prediction that I will only be blessed with girls which is fine as long as they are healthy I don't really mind. 
It's so amazing that they get to have a child


----------



## LadyVictoria

Kksy - Yes, my mom has a great sense of humor and she's truly excited for us. I can't imagine being team green, as it's more commonly called where I'm from! I want to know the sex right away so I can start using their chosen name, and it will definitely influence the things I buy. I never knew until recently, but my mom didn't know what she was having when she was pregnant with my older sister because they could never get a clear image of her nether regions when she went in for scans! So she was involuntarily team green. 

My baby names so far are:
Cecelia Rose - We agreed on Cecelia together, and Rose is for my grandmother Rosie.
Alessandra Victoria - I don't know how he feels about it. I love the name Alessandra and his mom's name is Sandra; my middle name is Victoria and I love it and want to pass it down. 
Christian Salvatore - Christian is set in stone for me, but we're not 100% committed to the middle name. I love Salvatore and my husband has an uncle by that name, so it's meaningful. 

MissWaiting - She's the best! My mom will be one of the first to know. I know she can keep a secret. I want to make it a special announcement and surprise her when the time comes.


----------



## MissWaiting

LadyV- yea my mum and his mum will be first to know but will be sworn to secrecy as I already know how I want to announce that we are pregnant which will be fun.
There is a trend here where you announce with a picture then you get another with bump then another with baby so hoping to do that but with a twist as I already model but I model vintage fashion so 40s to 50s but get the odd historical shoot to it's a hobby get a couple of shoots a year but don't make money from it so would love to include my love of vintage in there


----------



## LadyVictoria

MissWaiting- I know my mom can keep a secret, but MIL will be ready to tell the world, so I plan to wait longer to tell her... Probably 12 weeks at the earliest. I look at announcement ideas all the time! I definitely plan on doing something cute for our immediate family and even want to surprise my hubby. Then I'll probably think of a creative way to announce on social media, and do a maternity shoot when I have a bump. I also do some modeling! My husband got me into acting as well. That's awesome :)


----------



## MissWaiting

See it's my mum that will want to tell the world but his mum will keep it secret for as long as we ask her to but my mum god love her will slip up so I'm going to wait a few weeks to tell her but need to think of a way to break it to my mum and his mum and also him would love to do something special for him which will be hard because if I sort something now so I'm ready he will find it haha I can't even hide stuff in my draws because he goes in there when I need him to grab stuff for me


----------



## kksy9b

bkb- the beach sounds like fun! Do you mind me asking what area you're going to? I'm planning a surprise girls trip to a beach...somewhere, no idea where yet.... with my mom and niece for next year to celebrate my Mom's 60th. I live in Missouri so about as far from the ocean as you can be and always looking for suggestions lol. It sounds like it's going to be a fun year with the wedding and a new little nephew! Will this be your first time becoming an aunt?

Lady- I definitely couldn't wait to find out the sex with my oldest. There is so much uncertainty as a FTM that getting to find out and properly prepare helps bring a lot of peace! With my second, my DH really wanted to wait to find out so we kept it as a surprise. It actually wasn't hard to do (because my toddler kept me busy lol) and that moment when DS2 was born was extra special. I think if we go for #3 I want to wait to find out again. I love your names and naming them after people makes it extra special. My oldest is named for both of our fathers and my seconds middle name is one of my BIL's name (his godfather as well).

misswaiting-that is great that you are your own advocate! i learned years ago that your doctors work for you and it's their job to listen to you. If they don't, then they aren't the right care provider for you! What do you do for work? Evelyn is a beautiful name! How many children are you hoping to have? The vintage photo shoot sounds like a great idea! Those will be really special memories to look back on one day to help connect your pregnancy and baby to another area you are passionate about.

AFM- we got to go out on a date tonight! it's only our 3rd since the baby was born (he is 16 months next week). In the past month he has started the process of self-weaning so I can leave him for a few hours at a time now. We are pretty much down to first thing in the morning, before each of his two naps and before bed (about 50% of the time he wakes up once overnight for a quick 15-20 min feed). Sounds like a lot but its significantly reduced from a month ago . I'm definitely fine with taking weaning nice and slow (it took 6 weeks with my oldest). Gives my body time to adjust lol. I am hoping by 18 months he is 100% weaned.

Hope you ladies have a great start to your week!!


----------



## MissWaiting

Yea I love Evelyn and OH does to. We want 3 but it depends on how my body copes basically. The doctors I have I used to work with one he was the doctor the attended the nursing home I worked in then the other is the pain team consultant. I don't work at the moment I've just moved 40 miles away to a new city but it was to far to travel back and to to my last job because my travel costs aswell it wasn't worth it so we haven't decided yet if it's worth me finding a job now with us being so close to ttc because I'm going to stay home with baby


----------



## LadyVictoria

MissWaiting - There are so many cute ways to announce to the future grandparents! I've seen cute frames for the ultrasound pictures or onesies that say they can't wait to meet their grandparents, etc.. And you can get so many things custom made on Etsy! That is my plan for my husband. I think I'm going to get a onesie made that says "Baby OurLastName" on it and put the positive pregnancy test and a note with it saying, "Good job, daddy!" :) I have a lot of good hiding places, fortunately! He never finds his hidden gifts.


----------



## kksy9b

lady- that is a cute idea! i saw one announcement on Youtube where they mailed the test and little gift to the dad so that they couldn't find it in the house. She played like she didn't know what was in the package and he thought he just had a random gift from someone until he opened it up


----------



## MissWaiting

That's awesome I don't know how I'll do it need to get searching.
He had abit of a shock today we met up with friends had a day out in the sun walking round an island that you can get to when I tide goes out on foot but then we quickly nipped to day hi to 2 of his friends I hadn't had chance to meet yet who are a couple and he mentioned we were planning to try for a baby next year and his guy friend totally dropped on hi that they were currently trying but in the not trying not preventing way and had been for a long time so it's made him think more about us having a baby in a very good way


----------



## Flueky88

Announcing is sooo much fun! I shouted at DH to come and look at the test. Too excited to hold it in. I want to surprise him next time. 

I told work for my personal safety the next day. Well only my supervisors. I was 12 weeks when we told our parents and all the family. We announced on Christmas day. Had a "card" saying "best christmas gift ever!" We added baby "....." due July 2017. The center of card had an ornament shape which is where we had scan photo. 

We didn't think it was right to tell one parent and not the others. Feelings might get hurt. My mom was busting to post on facebook lol. His mom was excited but it better with secrets.

I think we will probably have a onesie for V saying "promoted to big sister _________". A little cliche but I like it. 

Gender reveal was fun too. I think we will find out gender again. I think I'd like black balloons with either pink or blue paint inside. Then throw at a white canvas. We did smoke "grenade" last time. It was nice but I want sonething different.


----------



## MissWaiting

We don't tend to go gender reveals in the UK we only just started doing baby showers lol.
I'm not sure if I want to find out to e honest it's something we need to talk about more


----------



## LadyVictoria

Kksy - Mailing it is pretty elaborate! I'd be so worried about everything moving around in the box lol I think I'll just set it somewhere that I can get a good recording of and lead him to it :) 

Flueky - I would love for the first trimester to end around a holiday! It would be nice to already have everyone gathered to share the special news.


----------



## kbk

Flueky, that does sound like a great way to announce and perfect timing for an announcement! 

I'm planning on waiting to tell my mom and DH's parents around the same time probably at the end of the first trimester. But if my first trimester is over the summer, I'm worried that I may have a hard time hiding it if I go to the beach with family. I will probably have bruises on my belly from lovenox shots that will be hard to explain without giving it away :dohh:


----------



## MissWaiting

I'm not to worried about hiding it because I have a tilted pelvis my tummy sticks out anyway and I have ibs and when I bloat I get s bump so I'm just going to pretend that my ibs is playing up till we announce everyone will believe me to


----------



## LadyVictoria

My Ava bracelet is here!!! I really don't want to rush time because I want to enjoy every day of our trip to Spain, France, and Italy, but I'm so excited to start tracking my cycle when we get back at the end of the month :) Inching closer to TTC! 

https://i64.tinypic.com/dvh4l2.jpg


----------



## MissWaiting

Oh I've seen them around you will have to let us know of its any good hun


----------



## LadyVictoria

I'll keep you all posted on what I think of it :)


----------



## MissWaiting

Yea please I begrudge paying for tech things unless I know people who have used them. I'm rubbish with tech.


----------



## kksy9b

misswaiting- that's awesome he was talking to a friend about trying! and how cool that you could possibly have kids close together and be at the same stage at the same time. and you wont regret if you decide to not find out the gender! i dont know if i could have done it with my first but am so glad I did it last time. There aren't many things that are true surprises in life but this is one of them!

flueky- that's cute that you were shouting out for DH when you got your BFP last time! i've taken the tests with him there for both of mine...he told me he doesn't want to be surprised but find out at the same time. i like your gender reveal idea for next time!! we filled a cake with blue candies for my oldest (though it was only 3 other people...we didn't do a big party or anything). With our second we didn't find out and if we have another i want to keep it a surprise again....though i do have a really awesome reveal idea so i'm hoping a friend has a baby and lets me throw them a party haha

Lady- i dont think ive heard of an Ava bracelet before! what exactly does it do? your trip sounds awesome! how long are you going for?

kbk- you can always get a one piece or use a coverup on a two piece to help hide any bruises!

AFM, nothing new going on here :) ramping up for the end of school in a couple weeks and trying to get our schedule organized for the next couple months! Lots of fun things going on and hoping to not thing about the "will we/won't we" a whole lot. I'm also going to be pushing weaning a little bit more when we get back from a trip next week. DS2 is about to turn 16 months in a few days and I would like him fully weaned by 18. It took 6 weeks for my oldest to fully wean to it's about time to start. Thankfully he's been reducing back the amount and length of his sessions over the past month or so. Will just continue to gradually reduce it down. I have loved loved loved nursing him....but i'm ready for my body back and have a bit more flexibility to our day.


----------



## kbk

kksy, that's true about the one piece or maybe a more high-waisted bottom. I just worry that at least my family would be surprised to see me in something other than a bikini. I am blessed with tanning easily but it can lead to very odd tan lines very quickly so I typically try to wear bathing suits that would cause the least amount of noticeable tan lines. 

Lady, do keep us updated on how you like the Ava. I have just started taking my BBT this month so that I will get into the habit of it before we TTC.

I'm still very much torn over whether I want to find out the gender or not. It would be such a fun surprise to wait but the planning side of me would really like to know.


----------



## MissWaiting

Yea it would be awesome if we got pregnant the same time as them and I found out that a year this month my sister is thinking of TTC so that would be cool to


----------



## LadyVictoria

Miss Waiting - I've done my research on the Ava and belong to a few (too many) facebook groups with people who have shared their experiences with it. Lots of BFP announcements! :) 

Kksy - You wear the Ava bracelet when you sleep and it tracks your temperature, heart rate, quality of sleep, and a few other things that give insight into your cycle and help you pinpoint your fertile window and ovulation. The benefit is that it uses more than just temperature to confirm ovulation and you don't have to wake up at the same time every morning like if you used a thermometer. In the morning, you just plug it in and it syncs with the app, uploading all of your data from that night. I'm looking forward to using it! 

I'm so excited for our trip but feeling totally overwhelmed about what to pack. I'm also getting a certification for work this week and the training schedule is pretty intense. It ends on Friday and we fly out to Barcelona on Saturday. The cruise is Sunday through Sunday and we'll be back home on the 28th :) Everyone keeps telling us to go make a baby on the trip, but it's too soon! 

kbk - I will keep you all posted! After going to bed and waking up late more than a few times in the past couple of weeks, I really didn't trust myself to temp with a BBT. 

If any of you are interested in ordering one, I can share my code for $20 off. Just let me know! That's another plus about it, they have a referral program that gives you $20 back anytime someone uses your code.


----------



## Flueky88

Lady Victoria I think the ava bracelet is very cool. I don't have one but I'm okay with fertility charting with bbt, opk, and cm. 

Also, I hope your training goes great!! Have a wonderful vacation too!!


----------



## tmccarthy86

Ill join the club! My wife and I originally planned to start ttc next month but due to prior commitments realized wed likely have to wait until July :dohh:: Im getting impatient!


----------



## LadyVictoria

Fleuky - I didn't trust my discipline to be consistent with temping lol I do plan on using OPKs and tracking cm as well. I figure the more information, the better! 

And thank you! Training has been intense (8am-5pm schedule Tues-Fri) but I'm learning a lot and have met some interesting professionals in different fields than I'm in. So ready to be on vacation though!


----------



## MissWaiting

Hi ladies sorry I've been off the radar. Busy and just way to tired at the moment. 
Lady V-The ava sounds awesome I'll have to look into it more hope your training goes well and you have a great holiday &#128513;.
Tmccarthy- welcome to the group. 
We have had some of the other halfs friends around baby talk still continues and he has been looking at a vintage pram for me it's so exciting convinced him I need one and he decided to get a second one for himself and for when we travel back to Wales as a vintage pram won't fit in the boot of the car but talked it through with him and said we can get one that grows with baby so we only need one and we can use them again when we have more babies so it's worth it and vintage pram have a good resale value, although I'll probably con him into keeping it


----------



## Flueky88

Welcome tmc. 

Lady, I understand. I was against temping for like 5 months. I kind of enjoy it in a weird way :rofl: I hope you ae having a lovely vacation right now.

Miss it's cute when our OHs get excited about baby things. I was superstitious about getting things before we conceived. I know it's weird, but it's just how I felt.

AFM, we had sex 2x in 36 hours leading to O. Didn't really intend to the first time. Was kind of like wth, why not the 2nd. DH was aware I had positive opk and didn't pull out. I think he didn't want to wait it out this cycle. Deep down, I didn't either.

Next month we officially ttc though. Do you guys want me to update on ttc or not? Don't want to be insensitive.


----------



## MissWaiting

Flueky88 said:


> Welcome tmc.
> 
> Lady, I understand. I was against temping for like 5 months. I kind of enjoy it in a weird way :rofl: I hope you ae having a lovely vacation right now.
> 
> Miss it's cute when our OHs get excited about baby things. I was superstitious about getting things before we conceived. I know it's weird, but it's just how I felt.
> 
> AFM, we had sex 2x in 36 hours leading to O. Didn't really intend to the first time. Was kind of like wth, why not the 2nd. DH was aware I had positive opk and didn't pull out. I think he didn't want to wait it out this cycle. Deep down, I didn't either.
> 
> Next month we officially ttc though. Do you guys want me to update on ttc or not? Don't want to be insensitive.

He isn't excited about it to be honest but knows that that's the one thing I really really want and it's part of the announcement plan the pram that is &#128513;.
Oh totally keep us updated on ttc hun


----------



## kksy9b

Lady- ah. makes sense. i used a bbt with my second but its hard if you arent consistently waking up around the same time. i might ave to look into the ava if/when we are ready to try! how do you like it so far? i hope you are enjoying your trip!

TM- welcome! July isnt far off off at all! how exciting!! will this be your first?

misswaiting- its sweet that he is getting so involved and wanting to plan ahead. even if he isnt excited (tbh, i think thats the norm for first time dads) he's still taking steps to prepare. For me, I found the old phase "moms fall in love with their baby when they get pregnant and dads when baby is born" to be true. My DH isnt a fan of pregnancy and can stay detached. But as soon as those babies are out is head over heels and goes into Papa Bear mode.

Flueky- aahhh!! how exciting!! FX for you! Definitely want updates!

AFM, things here are going well! we were out of town last week (hence my absence on here) for a quick vacation and had a lot of fun. Kids did well and it was so nice to get some time away together. we talked quite a bit about baby 3 and I left the conversations feeling somewhat frustrated. he said that he just wants to move on to the next phase in life, which i completely understand and to some degree agree with. we met up with some friends who are pregnant with their second and they are done after this one. DH was going on (in front of them) about how he wished i felt the same as our friends and how he's going to stand his ground and not give in etc. I just felt like it wasn't a conversation to have with others and was insensitive towards how emotionally charged this whole thing is for me (he will do the same thing around my BIL and SIL, both of whom will jump in with "2 is a great number and we are so happy that we stopped and you guys should be done" so then its me feeling ganged up on). 

then on the drive home he said i was just being selfish, which really really bothered me. we talked about it and he did wind up apologizing. It's not selfish for me to want another one. i have never come out and ASKED him to have another or demanded/decreed what our plan was. I've simply talked about how I am feeling. so i dont know. i feel open to being done but i dont feel like his is being open to having another, which is frustrating that we aren't putting in the same amount of thought and effort into the decision. we both agreed that it isn't the time to make any decisions and will reevaluate down the road. I'm hoping that in a year from now, with the baby weaned (we started a few days ago, hallelujah! it will take 4-6 weeks to be fully weaned but we started!), getting to go on some trips and continue on our fitness journey that it will feel more right. 

It doesn't help that one of my close friends announced she is pregnant today. She has 2 boys also and this is #3...even though i am ridiculously happy for her (she has been one of my closest friends since we were 9) the little green monster is showing its face.

sorry for the long rant. i will say that our past conversations he has seemed more open to the idea and i still have a lot of hope that another will happen. it was just a lot of brick walls in a short time span so im feeling kind of down

i hope everyone is having a nice week!


----------



## Flueky88

Miss it's still nice he talks about it though. I think so:) it gets me excited at least. Time's getting closer. Can't wait for everyone to ttc.

Kksy9b thank you. I will. I'm thinking of testing Monday!

Wow, I would be hurt with DH saying that especially to others. I'm glad he apologized. I do hope he reconsiders. I hope my DH will be willing to have 3. He's undecided right now. We have to have number 2 first though.


----------



## MissWaiting

Kksy- sending huge hugs I would be really hurt by how your DH handled that and glad he apologised ive got everything crossed for you that he really does put thought into it and not be selfish.
Flueky- yea he mainly talks about it beucase he knows I have to communicate about everything or my anxiety sort of kicks in as my ex was abusive and would refuse to talk about anything especially having a family which is a good thing we didn't but how it was handled was wrong.
As for me 
I'm currently late for auntie Flo which is weird as I'm normally early and just feeling generally abit rubbish super tired which isn't unusual but I'm super super hungry which is and then feeling rather sick at night come about 8:30pm for about the last week which is weird i feel sick daily but it's normally in the morning. We did slip up with pull out method this cycle on one app it was my first fertile day but on another app it said I had ovulated like 2 days before. So sort of toying with the idea that the wait could be over but one app is saying I'm 3 days late and the other I'm only a day late as should have arrived today but it hasn't I'm normally bang on with the app that says I'm 3 days late and normally early for the app that says I'm due today so you never know could be or could be stress over my sister's wedding.


----------



## Flueky88

Miss, I'd take a test to be sure. Stress can certainly delay O which in turn delays AF. Hope you get the outcome you want :)


----------



## MissWaiting

Looks like af is on her way &#128532;


----------



## MissWaiting

Well aunt flo is in full swing right down to mega cramps and it's right round into my back so here is full force. Currently sat at my mum's waiting for my other half to come get me and take me home to ours. Ready to feel sorry for myself and drink chocolate milkshake.
Rehersal went well for my sister's wedding today not long now till the big day


----------



## Flueky88

Miss I'm sorry when wtt it ttc AF is extra cruel. Enjoy a treat!! Glad the rehearsa went well :)


----------



## LadyVictoria

Hey, ladies! I'm back home now. My training was intense, but went well and we had a lovely vacation! I could write a whole post about every destination. Italy has won my heart and I look forward to going back. I only studied Italian for 1 year and Spanish for about 12 years, and I feel guilty for loving Italy more than Barcelona lol 

I have just one birth control pill left and then I'm officially done! Ah! I'm just a bit confused about when to start charting and wearing my Ava bracelet now. Because I don't know when I'll get my first period, it may look like I've had an unusually long cycle and throw off my data. Thinking about ordering some OPKs.


----------



## Flueky88

LadyVictoria, woohoo for being done with bcp. I think it's good to get in tune with your body and let it regulate before ttc. Did you decide to use AVA bracelet this cycle? 

Glad you had a great time!! So nice to take a break from "life" sometimes.

AFM AF arrived today. It really sucks because my dad left back for WI, DH has to work both jobs, and I had to work. I knew yesterday AF was coming and with everything else I just felt depressed. Feeling a lot better now though. 

So here's hoping that I get a bfp at the end of the month or the start of July as I'm back to officially ttc :)


----------



## LadyVictoria

Fleuky - Yeah I haven't wrapped my mind around being off just yet. I'm so used to taking my pill at the same time that I found myself checking the time at dinner last night and then thought, "Duh! Not doing that anymore!" I set up my Ava yesterday and used it last night! It worked just as it should and it's cool to see all the different parameters. I know I didn't sleep the best last night and it said 42% of my sleep was light and 58% was deep/REM. 

And yes, it was amazing being away! I have so many pictures. I'm thinking of making a blog post recap of it all since I've been getting a lot of questions about our cruise experience. Sorry to hear that AF is also with you! Fingers crossed for your BFP!


----------



## Flueky88

Well I found out I have Vit D deficiency. Normal is 30 to 80. Mine was 18. I researched and low Vit D can affect fertility!! I'm wondering if this is why it took awhile to ttc #1. I'm feeling more energetic already though and feeling more optimistic about ttc.


----------



## TWO2TANGO

Hey Ladies

Little late to the thread, but WTT buddies would be awesome. We are waiting till May 2019 to start, well I plan to take my arm implant out in May. I have been broody for a few years now so I totally understand the feeling. I am 28 will be 29 when we start trying. DH is 3 years younger than me though. I have PCOS but it's not really done anything to affect my ovulation or cycles so I hope that means it won't be too worrying to conceive. My mum has it also but conceived me within a year and my brother took two years to conceive. She was also 29 when she started.

LadyVictoria cruises are the best way to holiday! I am trying to convince DH to do one with me. I went on a cruise around Australia in 2011, it was amazing. I highly recommend cruising to anyone wanting a proper holiday..

Flueky, time to get some sunshine in!! Sorry it's so low but it's a good excuse to enjoy some sunshine. I am solar powered my hubby says lol


----------



## MissWaiting

Hi ladies sorry I've been absent 
Lady v so glad you had a great time 
Two2tango welcome along.
Afm 
Sister's wedding went so well the day went without a hitch even the weather held out. My other halfs friends keep congratulating him thinking that we got married I'm quite offended seeing as the only picture he posted was the two of us me in my bridesmaids dress so rather offended they think that was my wedding dress lol.
I've had my birthday also in the time since the wedding so officially 28 now so I'm the same age as my other half untill his birthday on the 19th. 
We are still waiting to try but he is getting teased something awful at the moment it's quite funny because I caught the bridal flowers at the wedding


----------



## LadyVictoria

Two2Tango- Welcome to the group! While we enjoyed where the ship took us, the best moments happened on land! lol But I would do another cruise in the future. I just felt like you're nickled and dimed every bit of the way... Everything is an upcharge! We've been spoiled by some awesome all inclusive resorts in the past, though. 

MissWaiting- I'm glad you had a nice time at the wedding, and happy belated birthday! You caught the bouquet so that means wedding bells will be ringing for you! lol


----------



## TWO2TANGO

LadyVictoria said:


> Two2Tango- Welcome to the group! While we enjoyed where the ship took us, the best moments happened on land! lol But I would do another cruise in the future. I just felt like you're nickled and dimed every bit of the way... Everything is an upcharge! We've been spoiled by some awesome all inclusive resorts in the past, though.
> 
> MissWaiting- I'm glad you had a nice time at the wedding, and happy belated birthday! You caught the bouquet so that means wedding bells will be ringing for you! lol

Wow that would make me cautious to go in the future, I did a all inclusive cruise package, cost a bit upfront, all in all came in at 4k pp for 10 nights 11 days. Loved it!


----------



## TWO2TANGO

MissWaiting said:


> Hi ladies sorry I've been absent
> Lady v so glad you had a great time
> Two2tango welcome along.
> Afm
> Sister's wedding went so well the day went without a hitch even the weather held out. My other halfs friends keep congratulating him thinking that we got married I'm quite offended seeing as the only picture he posted was the two of us me in my bridesmaids dress so rather offended they think that was my wedding dress lol.
> I've had my birthday also in the time since the wedding so officially 28 now so I'm the same age as my other half untill his birthday on the 19th.
> We are still waiting to try but he is getting teased something awful at the moment it's quite funny because I caught the bridal flowers at the wedding

Happy Belated Birthday!! Getting married is fun, I got married 2 weeks ago


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Hey, I'd like to be your buddy too.

Personally, I've been WTT since my son was born. My pregnancy went fairly well and I want a least a few kids, so I'm more than ready to do it all over again. :)


----------



## TWO2TANGO

PrettyInInk42 said:


> Hey, I'd like to be your buddy too.
> 
> Personally, I've been WTT since my son was born. My pregnancy went fairly well and I want a least a few kids, so I'm more than ready to do it all over again. :)

That's wonderful! I plan to have my babies close together too, seeing that I want a large family. 4 or 5 children and starting at 29yrs old I am going to have them pretty soon after each other.


----------



## Flueky88

Two2tango, welcome!! I do hope it's a good sign you won't have difficulty conceiving. I took my fertility for granted and it made ttc 1 painful at times. I feel much more hopeful about ttc 2. The month before we conceived I was at Disney for a week so lots of sunshine. In hindsight I wonder if this was my issue, lack of Vit D. Anywho, congrats on your recent wedding!!

Pretty is your SO wanting to ttc then?! I hear you, I've had baby fever since like 3 months pp!! We did try but not "hardcore" try since February. 

Still glad her wedding went well. That's so cool you caught the bouquet :) maybe your OH will want to ttc sooner :) haha sorry I'm a bad influence :blush:

LadyV, I've never been to an all inclusive resort. I bet that's lovely. I'm rather frugal with my money so unless I win the lottery it's not happening.

I went for a 30 min walk outside in the sun. I'm really feeling better after almost a week of supplements and spending more time outside. V had 1 yr check up yesterday. She'sin 90th percentiles and was 5 weeks early. Oh and that's by her actual age not adjusted. 

She was in a good mood this morning before I dropped her off. I was a bit worried since she had her shots.


----------



## MissWaiting

Congrats two2tongo 
Yea we had a little chat about trying sooner and if we get pregnant awesome if not then I can still go for my infusion.
I sort of hope he does as I'm totally open with him about how mad being broody is sending me right now. I'm in my fertile window at the moment so it's the time it's the worse for me when I'm in the rest of my cycle it doesn't bother me as much. Gonna talk to him more about it tonight as poor bugger has been on night shifts past 2 nights so I haven't seen him and I picked up a bug so I've not been well feeling dizzy and sick so it's been a few days in bed hugging the mop bucket as I can't find our sick bucket . He didn't have a sick bucket till he met me lol he now loves it as he gets alot of heart burn and reflux so he has the bucket when it's bad trying to get him to the doctor about it. 
I suggested we ntnp to which he said we could take a few risks lol so need to talk more about it really.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Flueky - I wouldn't say he's "wanting" to, but he's made comments about kind of wanting to not use condoms when we DTD. He's knows I'm not on any kind of BC and I haven't gotten my period since having our son.


----------



## MissWaiting

Oh fingers crossed pretty that you can get ttc soon.

As for us we had the mention on ntnp the other day and well the last 2 days we have not prevented the other halfs choice he knows I'm in my window and knows we have a good chance as my natural cycles says I ovulated the day before the first oops and then my other app says I ovulate tomorrow so I have to grab him tonight and have a chat told him earlier if we are moving onto ntnp then we need to get some folic acid ect for me to take just incase so never know I could be moving to ntnp


----------



## MissWaiting

Looks like we are moving on to ntnp yay.
I grabbed him tonight and we talked he said he was happy to take risks here and there so I told him I can't handle that either we don't prevent all the time or we wait till we originally planned to start ttc.
He is happy to not prevent he's not happy with it being called not trying not preventing so we are saying we are taking risks in a way to ease him into ttc. He has said if we get into November or December and we haven't gotten pregnant at that point then we will love to ttc. I'll be charting ect but just not bothering him with the details.
I'm so happy it doesn't feel real I've waited so many years to try for a baby and unfortunalt had the wrong man and now I'm with the right man and he is now ready to go for it. Think the realisation that he is 30 next year helped lol


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Good luck, Waiting. : )


----------



## MissWaiting

Thank you &#128513; just totally shocked we are moving early but so happy about it


----------



## TWO2TANGO

How exciting waiting, very happy for you. Keep us posted.


----------



## MissWaiting

I will for sure. I just didn't expect it like I've told him how crazy being broody makes me and it makes me down right miserable at times ive been known to cry because of it in the past and I don't cry really unless I'm stupidly angry. Then next min he's like yea we are taking risks so really shocked but happy.
I'll keep you all posted for sure


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty I've noticed for some men they feel more comfortable with not saying they are trying but they definitely aren't preventing. I think it can be a huge step to admitto ttc. Well in any case I'm excited for you. It'd be lovely to be bump buddies with some familiar faces.

Miss oh I think the same thing I told pretty. I'm excited about your "ntnp".

I'm feeling much better this week. Vit D must be coming back up. I'm nearing my fertile window soon. I think waiting to O is worse than waiting for AF. Ugh....


----------



## MissWaiting

Flueky I agree there because it the making sure you didn't miss it but then I hate waiting for af to I'm in that phase at the moment as we are cd18


----------



## MissWaiting

How are all you ladies doing?


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Flueky - That could be it. However, we were just at IKEA this weekend and I was looking at some pull out couch and made some comment about lots of room for a bunch of babies to play and he was like "As long as only one of those babies is mine." Such a flip flopper. lol

Waiting - I've been better. I just found out that my mom sent my baby daddy a text (a few weeks ago, I think) saying she was disgusted by him and hoping that he wouldn't teach our son to be disrespectful to me. So, now I don't want them around each other and it's just stressful. -.-


----------



## MissWaiting

Pretty- that is a very stressful situation for you but I can see where your mum's coming from to sending huge hugs and if he says anything just tell him straight your mum is a grown woman you can't control what she does . Xx


----------



## TWO2TANGO

Pretty I am not sure what made her say that to him but I am sure it came from a place in her that wants the best for her daughter and grandson, and little boys can learn a lot from daddy on how to treat mommy and then woman in general so I kind of understand. Maybe explain to him that together the two of you need to teach your son respect and like waiting said, you can't help what your mum says she is an adult and at the end of the day she is your mum. I like to put myself in the others shoes, if it was your daughter and her baby daddy was teaching your grandchild to disrespect their mum how would you feel. I am sorry it is a stressful situation for you though dealing with the conflict between the two of them, don't get in the middle of it unless your son is involved, they are both adults.


----------



## MissWaiting

Good afternoon ladies. Hope your all ok x


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty sorry for his flip flopping. As for your mom, if he is not treating you right then I can understand why your mom did that. I don't know your whole situation though. 

I do hope it gets less stressful for you. Is A cruising??

Miss I'm doing alright. Just waiting for O. Not much going on for me at the moment.


----------



## MissWaiting

Flueky88 said:


> Pretty sorry for his flip flopping. As for your mom, if he is not treating you right then I can understand why your mom did that. I don't know your whole situation though.
> 
> I do hope it gets less stressful for you. Is A cruising??
> 
> Miss I'm doing alright. Just waiting for O. Not much going on for me at the moment.

Fingers crossed you catch that egg. I'm waiting for af due the 21st


----------



## LadyVictoria

Hey, ladies! How's everyone doing?
I'm finding it so cool to learn more and more about my body each day. My Ava bracelet notified me that I've entered my fertile window today and the OPK seems to be backing that up. It's not positive but definitely detecting some LH because the line is pretty dark. I can't wait to test again and see my data in these next few days! 

https://i67.tinypic.com/4lt2sz.jpg

https://i65.tinypic.com/34is6ix.jpg


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Flueky88 said:


> Pretty sorry for his flip flopping. As for your mom, if he is not treating you right then I can understand why your mom did that. I don't know your whole situation though.
> 
> I do hope it gets less stressful for you. Is A cruising??
> 
> Miss I'm doing alright. Just waiting for O. Not much going on for me at the moment.

Thanks. And not sure what you mean by cruising. He's finally started crawling properly, after months of doing that army pull/drag thing. And he's only walking assisted. It seems like he's too scared to take the risk of trying on his own. I really hope he's walking by his first BDay though.


----------



## MissWaiting

Lady that's awesome it looks so cool


----------



## LadyVictoria

MissWaiting I'm actually really enjoying the process, and my hubby is too. I'm playing with the idea of starting to try next month (or just not preventing) instead of August, but we really should wait... April is a busy month for us with not only my work, but my birthday and our wedding anniversary. We'll see! 

I did get some good news on Monday that one of my best friends is pregnant. It was a surprise for her and her hubby because they didn't plan on trying for a few years, but life had other plans. I'm so excited and kinda relieved to not be the first in my friend group now. Now she can experience everything first and I'll take notes LOL


----------



## MissWaiting

I'm honestly so glad we started this month even though this month is crazy busy but it just gives me so little time to over think this first cycle.


----------



## Flueky88

Lady that's great that it's working well. I'm considering using it for nfp even though it's not quite marketed for that. I don't want homonal bcp or an IUD. I'll talk with DH about it when that time comes. 

I'm a bad influence and say go ahead and ttc or ntnp. Hehe. My birthday is April 13th. When is yours?

As far as your friend that's great. Maybe you two can be bump buddies. I was the 1st of my friends, well my close group. I honestly don't think the others will ttc. 

Pretty cruising is walking while holding onto surfaces. V also took a bit to properly crawl. She uses a combo of walking, cruising, and crawling to get around. 

Miss it says you are testing in 4 days on your ticker, is that true? I f I have a horde of tests, I seem to test sooner.


----------



## MissWaiting

Flueky88 said:


> Lady that's great that it's working well. I'm considering using it for nfp even though it's not quite marketed for that. I don't want homonal bcp or an IUD. I'll talk with DH about it when that time comes.
> 
> I'm a bad influence and say go ahead and ttc or ntnp. Hehe. My birthday is April 13th. When is yours?
> 
> As far as your friend that's great. Maybe you two can be bump buddies. I was the 1st of my friends, well my close group. I honestly don't think the others will ttc.
> 
> Pretty cruising is walking while holding onto surfaces. V also took a bit to properly crawl. She uses a combo of walking, cruising, and crawling to get around.
> 
> Miss it says you are testing in 4 days on your ticker, is that true? I f I have a horde of tests, I seem to test sooner.

Trying to hold off till 23rd which is when AF is due but I've tests here that tell me I can test 4 days before my missed period so I yea might end up testing in 4 days as I'm totally struggling not to test but I'm 8dpo now


----------



## Flueky88

What tests have you got? I really like ICs, the wondfos is what I use. If I cave and test early I don't feel so bad. I got disheartened ttc #1 so I pretty much quit early testing. I did get a decent line at 13dpo with dd.

AFM positive opk today!! Wasn't thinking I'd get one til tomorrow. We have BD the past 2 nights so will keep it up tonight and tomorrow :)


----------



## MissWaiting

Flueky88 said:


> What tests have you got? I really like ICs, the wondfos is what I use. If I cave and test early I don't feel so bad. I got disheartened ttc #1 so I pretty much quit early testing. I did get a decent line at 13dpo with dd.
> 
> AFM positive opk today!! Wasn't thinking I'd get one til tomorrow. We have BD the past 2 nights so will keep it up tonight and tomorrow :)

They are Morrison's own brand I'm thinking of just testing tomorrow though even though it's early and in not convinced as it's my OHs birthday I haven't got him a card yet as he's been with me every time I've been in the card shop so I'm going in the morning while he is still asleep


----------



## Flueky88

Well if you have plenty and are cheap then why not. I wouldn't get discouraged though if negative. Happy birthday to your OH.


----------



## MissWaiting

Flueky88 said:


> Well if you have plenty and are cheap then why not. I wouldn't get discouraged though if negative. Happy birthday to your OH.

Yea it's only our first cycle so I'm not to bothered if I get a bfn or if AF gets me this month as he only decided like when I was already in my window but thankfully I ovulated on cd17 so we timed it ok ish but at least next month I can time it better and get my opks out to make sure we hit it


----------



## TWO2TANGO

MissWaiting said:


> Flueky88 said:
> 
> 
> Well if you have plenty and are cheap then why not. I wouldn't get discouraged though if negative. Happy birthday to your OH.
> 
> Yea it's only our first cycle so I'm not to bothered if I get a bfn or if AF gets me this month as he only decided like when I was already in my window but thankfully I ovulated on cd17 so we timed it ok ish but at least next month I can time it better and get my opks out to make sure we hit itClick to expand...

Happy Bornday to your OH. I am looking forward to your testing day even though it wasn't a full proper trying cycle, still excited because anything can happen.


----------



## MissWaiting

TWO2TANGO said:


> MissWaiting said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flueky88 said:
> 
> 
> Well if you have plenty and are cheap then why not. I wouldn't get discouraged though if negative. Happy birthday to your OH.
> 
> Yea it's only our first cycle so I'm not to bothered if I get a bfn or if AF gets me this month as he only decided like when I was already in my window but thankfully I ovulated on cd17 so we timed it ok ish but at least next month I can time it better and get my opks out to make sure we hit itClick to expand...
> 
> Happy Bornday to your OH. I am looking forward to your testing day even though it wasn't a full proper trying cycle, still excited because anything can happen.Click to expand...

Thanks hun it would just be perfect timing if it was this month perfect in the sense of how we get to tell family as this month is so busy with birthdays for me I have 7 in total including me and my oh and of course my twin sister my mum OHs sister my BIL my grandad it's busy lol and with having fathers day to will be a cool way to tell my dad all with belated cards lol


----------



## TWO2TANGO

3 days to testing!!


----------



## MissWaiting

I caved and tested today got a :bfn:


----------



## TWO2TANGO

MissWaiting said:


> I caved and tested today got a :bfn:

How many dpo are you today? Is it too early still?


----------



## MissWaiting

TWO2TANGO said:


> MissWaiting said:
> 
> 
> I caved and tested today got a :bfn:
> 
> How many dpo are you today? Is it too early still?Click to expand...

I'm 9dpo I'm due AF on the 23rd but I'll likely get it the 22nd as I always get it the day before my natural cycles app tells.me Iam


----------



## LadyVictoria

Miss Waiting - 9dpo might still be a little early, especially if you ovulated a little later than you think you did! 

I'm in my TWW but for my first "real" period off of the pill! It was really cool seeing my OPKs match up with Ava's predicted ovulation day. Aaaand... I think we will start trying (or not preventing anyways) next month! I'm so excited!


----------



## MissWaiting

LadyVictoria said:


> Miss Waiting - 9dpo might still be a little early, especially if you ovulated a little later than you think you did!
> 
> I'm in my TWW but for my first "real" period off of the pill! It was really cool seeing my OPKs match up with Ava's predicted ovulation day. Aaaand... I think we will start trying (or not preventing anyways) next month! I'm so excited!

Yes it's early but I'm just going to wait and see if af comes and if it doesn't I'll test again then. Ohhh so exciting i so hope you guys get it the first cycle


----------



## Flueky88

Miss still early. Are you waiting til Friday now??

Lady that's so exciting!! Can't wait for your first cycle of ttc or ntnp.

AFM opk positive again today so I think today is O day. We BD Saturday, Sunday, Monday, an plan to tonight. No mattet what we definitely tried our best


----------



## MissWaiting

Yea I'm just going to wait now and see of af comes.
Fingers crossed for you flueky you certainly have given this cycle a good do


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Hey ladies. Haven't been on here in several days, but I just got myself caught up. Best of luck to everyone with your testing and conceiving and all that. :)

I just got my first postpartum period today. Guess this means things are getting back to normal. Hope this means BD and I can start NTNP fairly soon.


----------



## MissWaiting

Oh fingers crossed pretty 
Looks like pre af dip with bbt this morning


----------



## Flueky88

Miss sorry for preAF dip but you will get to have a proper try this new cycle. 

Pretty it's good and yet annoying at the same time with the first pp AF. Although nowhere near as bad as lochia! Anyways, good luck ntnp when you and BD start.


----------



## MissWaiting

Yea that's how I'm seeing it next cycle is a new cycle but one we can have a good try at because we will be better prepared


----------



## Flueky88

Well I hope your ttc journey is short Miss :)

Same for everyone else, I hate seeing women struggle to conceive. Anywho, that's all I'll say about that for now.

Opk negative so I'm counting today as 1dpo. Woohoo, let the 2ww begin :)


----------



## MissWaiting

Thanks flueky I hope it's short to as I'm not getting any younger not long till I'm 30. 
Got my fingers crossed for you hun tww is a bloody nightmare but there's always light at the end of that tunnel


----------



## Flueky88

Miss I turned 30 in April. Oddly enough tww doesn't bother me as much as waiting to O. It's not as bad now as when I was ttc #1. I O around CD18 now but before I Od around CD22 or even later. My 2nd post bcp cycle I Od CD72. Ugh it's a huge reason I haven't been on birth control after having V.


----------



## MissWaiting

Wow that's a long time to wait for ovulation


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Hope your 2ww ends up being worth it, Flueky.

Just for fun, I used a due date calculator last night to see what my predicted due date would be if BD and I DTD and got pregnant in the next week or so. It gave me March 27, 19. When my mom was pg with me, her due date was March 26, 88. I ended up being 2 weeks late, but that's kinda interesting. I've also been looking up tips for conceiving a girl and they say to DTD 2.5-4 days before O. My fitbit is predicting I'll be O on July 6, so my mom's O date would've been the 5th and her and my dad DTD on the 1st. So, there may be something to that science... or they just got lucky (no pun). lol

Are any of you ladies TTC a certain gender, or just hoping for a sticky bean? :)


----------



## MissWaiting

Pretty that would be so cool if you ended up pregnant this cycle then and to then have a girl.
For me I really don't care I just want a sticky bean and it will be our first so I'll just be so happy to have a child we want 3 so the sooner baby 1 comes the better meaning I'm hoping we catch that egg soon so we can have a healthy full term pregnancy then think about baby 2 lol


----------



## Flueky88

Miss yes it was a very long time!!! I got pretty depressed I couldn't even try because no O for so long. Thankfully they shortened after that cycle.

I also want 3, but DH isn't sold on 3 yet. So not sure if we will be a family of 4 or 5.

Pretty, I hope for a boy but I'll be happy with another girl as well. I think DH will be harder to convince on ttc #3 if we have 2 girls. The thought of 3 girls going through puberty is a bit maddening for us.


----------



## MissWaiting

I've always wanted 3 of go for more but 3 is the minimum I want unless my health dictates as I don't want to have just one child but I'm one of 2 so would like the different dynamic of 3.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Fleuky - I think most of the marketing for Ava is geared toward TTC but when you first start using it, it asks if you're using it to track you cycle, TTC, or you're pregnant. So there's no reason why you couldn't use it for that purpose! I did for this first month off of birth control. And the more I've thought about it, the more I feel ready to start trying next month! Woo hoo! My birthday is April 8th so we're not too far apart :) 

And in addition to my good friend being pregnant, my SIL announced on Father's Day/my husband's birthday that she is finally expecting! I'm over the moon for her and her husband. They're both older (early 40s, so not even as old as my husband) and have been trying for the past 2.5 years. They both made some dietary changes (keto) and lost a good amount of weight, which we think helped. So now I get two new babies and hopefully my own will make 3 :)


----------



## MissWaiting

That's awesome news lady exciting times ahead for your family


----------



## Flueky88

Lady yes it specifically says not for contraception, but I really don't see why I can't use it as a tool. No temping for me which would be nice. I'm excited for you to start ttc. I do hope your ttc journey is short.

Also, huge congrats to SIL!! Glad they are expecting after ttc for so long.

AFM not really anything to report. I'm 3dpo. Had to change from advanced to research mode to get FF to agree with me.

On a side note the night I Od I had O pains at the same time to both ovaries. I'm curious if I released 2 eggs. If I get a bfp I suppose I might find out.


----------



## MissWaiting

There's an app approved for contraception use I use it but switched it to plan a pregnancy called natural cycles. Oh be so cool if you had twins I love being a twin


----------



## Flueky88

Miss I could use ff but I really don't want to do bbt. I know bbt would br cheaper but not sure if I want to with 2 kiddos. V sleeps like a dream overnight but I might not be so lucky next time.

I'm just hoping 1 sticks, but if I did release 2 eggs and both were fertilized and implanted then we would step up to the plate. We bith would rather just have a singleton. 3 under 2 sounds rough. I will say the twin bond seems amazing though:)


Any updates for you? Bfp or AF?


I had horrible reflux that I basically threw up this morning. I've never had that happen in tww. I took my vitex on empy stomach as I always do. I know the progesterone is to blame but wondering if it's super high. I did have terrible reflux in pregnancy. I dreamt I was vomiting while pregnant but turns out it I was having reflux in my sleep.

I also dreamt AF came. I know it sounds ridiculous but I have neber dreamt of AF in tww. I do often dream of bfps in tww but get AF. So maybe I dream of AF and get a bfp :rofl:


----------



## MissWaiting

Yea being a twin has it's ups and it's downs but I would kill for my sister with out a doubt she is part of me like we do have a twin thing and she can tell when I'm upset even when I'm not with her and me the same but that's about it lol 
It looks like AF will be here cm just got super pink so I haven't tested just going to wait and see if she arrives in the next couple of days


----------



## LadyVictoria

Thank you Miss Waiting and Fleuky! 

I see we're talking twins now. They run on both sides of my family, but especially my dad's, so I'm thinking there's a real chance. He is one of the twins (has a twin sister) and there were 4 sets in his siblings (14 children all together). Those are just the ones that I know of because I am not all that close with his (huge) family. I know of 3 sets of twins on my mom's side.


----------



## MissWaiting

There is just me and my sister it we are clomid twins they don't run in our family or the other halfs


----------



## Flueky88

Miss I'm sorry about it looking like AF is here. 

Lady oh it sounds like you have a good chance of conceiving twins. Would you want twins? I mean obviously we would all love them, but I can understand why people would want or would not want twins.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Miss Waiting - Anyone can have identical twins, though! I'm actually curious to see what will be the case with my SIL because she's going on 42 so there's a higher chance of multiples. 

Flueky - I just realized I've been spelling it wrong, my apologies! The more I've read up on the risks associated with twin pregnancies, the more the thought of it makes me nervous. But then I look at all my twin family members and all of the twins I went to school with (I even know two sets of triplets) and they all seem to be just fine. So I am open to whatever I'm blessed with! I do like the idea of getting two in one go. Then I could be all done!


----------



## MissWaiting

We aren't identical we look like sister's but we aren't identical thank God I'd hate to be identical lol. 
Yes AF still isn't here though it's toying with me


----------



## LadyVictoria

Miss Waiting - I understand, I just meant that you don't need genes to have identical twins :) I don't know how I'd feel about sharing my face if I had an identical twin. I know a few of them though, and most of the girls do something different with their hair to make themselves more easily distinguishable ex. one gets highlights and the other keeps their hair dark has been the most common thing I've seen.


----------



## MissWaiting

Yea I'm lucky we purely look like sister's but she looks more like dad's side of the family and I look more like my mum's. 
No more spotting since earlier I'm so confused as I was certain AF was coming for a few days now and my.temps haven't gone back up they are as low as my ovulation dip at the moment


----------



## Flueky88

I went on Amazon's UK site to order CB digital with weejs indicator. I really loved using them with V. I had one left from her pregnancy but I wanted to see 1-2,2-3, and 3+. :rofl:


----------



## MissWaiting

I totally getting some of them for when we get a positive on anther test just for the hell of it. AF got me and after I'd already peed on my last pregnancy test that I have i only got 2 so told my oh that I need to get online and buy more opks and some pregnant tests for when the time calls for them


----------



## LadyVictoria

Flueky - That's a good idea! I was always jealous that people in other countries still got the weeks and we don't lol 

Miss Waiting - I've really liked [email protected] OPKs and I plan to initially test with their HCG tests and then confirm with something else. I have a Clear Blue digital from a scare I had last summer, and I might buy some First Response tests in addition to that one.


----------



## Flueky88

Miss I like using wondfos typically. I do have a bad batch and in my times of ttc (18 months for dd) I've only received 1 bad batch. I like to keep frer and cb digi on hand for if I see a possible line. 

When do you typically O?


Lady I know! Well now you know how to get some. It was a bit over $17 for 2 pack and that's including intetnational shipping. They are scheduled to arrive july 3rd.


----------



## MissWaiting

Yea I'm gonna grab some first response and clear blue digis to confirm when I get a line on a cheapie. I normally ovulate cd15 to 17


----------



## MissWaiting

Lady I have the one step opks at the moment they are alright now I understand how they work better


----------



## LadyVictoria

Flueky - That's not a horrible price considering the international shipping. I'll certainly consider it when the time comes. 

Miss Waiting - It sounds like you're all set then! And now, we wait *sigh* I can hardly wait for CD1 (only to officially be in a new cycle, not because I miss AF), I don't even know how I'm going to get through my next TWW when I'm anticipating a BFP.


----------



## MissWaiting

Lady you have us here to get you through


----------



## Flueky88

Miss that's good. Once I regulated after bcp I Od around cd22 to 24. Could havebeen worse, but it really sucked waiting 3 weeks to O. Thankfully after having dd I typically O cd18.


----------



## MissWaiting

Yea I'm going to be peeing on alot of opks this month though just to confirm what my bbt is telling me


----------



## Flueky88

Miss I timed it that my first opk this month was positive. I only used 3 as I test daily until negative. Nit sure if I really need to test til negative, but I like to.


----------



## LadyVictoria

I'm glad I have you ladies to wait with :)


----------



## Flueky88

Lady I feel the same :)

Testing tomorrow. It's only 9dpo so I'm not expecting anything. I have 18 tests that expire next month so I might as well test early.


----------



## MissWaiting

Yea I'm cd5 with it being like 1:30am here this AF has gone by so quickly think it's because I'm more so counting down to ovulation rather then end of AF. I'm only going to start using opks once I hit my fertile window


----------



## Flueky88

Miss I would say you are right.

I'm pretty sure I saw a line at 3 to 4 min mark. I couldn't capture it on my phone though. So my results are inconclusive.


----------



## TWO2TANGO

Are all three ladies here moved onto trying now?


----------



## Flueky88

Ummm I just got my bfp at 9dpo


----------



## kksy9b

Hi ladies! Sorry for my long absence. Things have been a bit crazy here and didn't have a lot of time to sit down and properly respond. I hope everyone is well and I will have time tonight to read through and catch up with everyone!


----------



## LadyVictoria

Omg Flueky!!! Congratulations!!! 

Two2Tango - I guess kinda? I will be after I get my period. I don't O again until mid-July. Are we getting the boot? lol


----------



## Flueky88

Two2tango kksy9b is still wtt. Oh and so is Prettyink

Lady thank you so much!

Kk no worries life hapoens and it can be challenging to keep up with online forum.



Sooo I don't think I'll post any more updates on me as I don't wat to hurt anyone that's ttc or wtt. If you would like to forum stalk me and see how things are going. I often frequent te general chatter thread in tww section.


I do want to stop by just to offer support and encouragement.


----------



## kksy9b

Lady- I'm glad you had a great vacation! My SIL and BIL just came back from Italy and my SIL said Tuscany was her favorite destination. I would love to go visit one day. What did you like best about it? Looks like the Ava bracelet is going great. I temped with my second but this looks like its a lot easier...might have to try it out. That is great your best friend and SIL are preggo! My best friend and i were pregnant with my oldest (was her second) and it was really really nice to have a support who was going through it at the same time. Yay for starting to try in July!! Nearly there!

Flueky- That is great you found out about the Vit D deficiency and can treat it. Are you just taking an extra vitamin? Are you still feeling better overall? That's great V is so big after being a preemie! OMG....CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! i am so excited for you!! Maybe the vit D deficiency really was the root cause of taking so long with your first. Did you tell your DH yet? Pictures please if you can!!

Twototango- hi! sorry, i've been off the thread for a couple weeks so just getting to introduce myself :) I have a longer wait as well and it's always great to have someone to stick it out with! Will this be your first? And congrats on your wedding! How long have you and your DH been together?

misswaiting- happy belated birthday! glad that your sisters wedding went well and maybe its a sign that you caught the bouquet ;) how exciting to be moving into NTNP!! and whatever you call it, the end result is the same so whatever is easiest for him is great! i turned 31 this year....when i was in my 20s i always wanted to be done by 30 but as soon as i got into my 30s realized it didnt seem a whole lot different and now i'm pushing for one more lol. I'm sorry AF got you but getting to go into a full and proper cycle trying will hopefully bring you a BFP!

prettyinink- hello! When are you hoping to start trying for your next? I love your LO's name! I'm sorry that you were having some drama with your mom and DH and that DH is flip flopping...that is so frustrating. Glad your cycles are starting to regulate. it's a love/hate relationship for sure lol. That's interesting that if you did get preggo this cycle your due date would almost line up with your moms. I have two boys and would love a girl, but also 3 little boys would be so special too...at this point i just want a baby :) what about you? are you hoping for a certain gender next time?

AFM, just chugging along over here :) Should be able to be more active on here and help keep on on where you all are!


----------



## Flueky88

Kksy9b, I'm so glad I found out and do wonder if it had a lot to do with trouble with ttc V. I have been until today. Going to take an extra one every other day for 2 weeks then just one daily as was prescribed. I don't like making major changes in early pregnancy.

I know it's absolutely amazing how much she has grown since birth. I mean to be 5 weeks early and taller and bigger than over 90% of babies at her actual age not adjusted. 

Yes I told him. He is thrilled! I bought him a video game abd had test taped to tge back. I told him he got some "bonus content". I've posted pic in general chatter and created a thread in pregnancy test section.


Look forward to seeing you more and hoe you can ttc #3.


----------



## kksy9b

i'm going to go stalk your other threads and comment over there since it will be a more appropriate section but i am so so so excited for you!!

And thank you, I am really really hoping to as well. I had a conversation with DH the other night and he said he really thinks we won't ... to which i responded that i really think we will. Tbh, we are both on the same page of not wanting one right now or to even be thinking of trying anytime for the next year and a half. But in my heart of hearts, I know that our family isn't complete yet and one more feels so so right as the final piece. I just have to have faith and trust that when the time comes he will feel the same way and cross that bridge when we get there. The last two weeks have been incredibly difficult here and I feel like I'm at my wits end. DH has been like " even with everything going on you still want another?!" and it's like...ummm....hard yes...just not yet lol.


----------



## Flueky88

I think for men it can be harder to think in the future in terms of babies. DH isn't sold on a 3rd but I'm hoping he'll come around. I'll be waiting longer between 2 and 3 though


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Wow, that was fast, Flueky. Congrats! :)

Kksy - Hey. I'm hoping to TTC, like, yesterday. lol. Thanks, I love his name too. It's what I've always wanted to call my first son since I was in high school. And I just found out that my second cousin (who's due on July 26) will be naming her son Alexander William. My maternal grandpa was William Alexander and William was in my top 4 baby baby name choices cuz BD liked Liam. So, that's kinda cool. There hasn't been much drama lately, but BD still hasn't stayed at my house since. It'd be interesting to have the same due date as my mom, but I wouldn't want my kid's BDay too close to my own. I know there are pros and cons to each gender. Having a boy next would be nice so him and my first son could be close and maybe share a room and all that. Having a girl would take the pressure though. I've always said I could have just 3 girls and be content, but if I ended up with 5 boys, I'd need to try for again for a girl. I'm ok with having a son, but I NEED a girl. lol. Between our families, there are 4 occurrences of a boy-boy-girl sequence, but I also know two families that each had 4 boys, so it's really just a coin toss. 

But anyway, last night, BD and I were fooling around and I had to ask him what his plan was for finishing since we're at his mom's place and I didn't pack condoms. Without getting too graphic, he opted to let me finish him while he was still wearing underwear. So, I guess that's ok since I don't want to be due around my BDay, but I should probably sit him down and find out when he'd like to TTC. If I can find the courage to do so. :/

As for the having 3 kids versus 2, I read an article about why having 3 is kinda the perfect number. I'll see if I can find it and post a link.


----------



## TWO2TANGO

Flueky88 said:


> Ummm I just got my bfp at 9dpo

Congratulations!!!! That is wonderful news. Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months. :hugs:


----------



## TWO2TANGO

LadyVictoria said:


> Omg Flueky!!! Congratulations!!!
> 
> Two2Tango - I guess kinda? I will be after I get my period. I don't O again until mid-July. Are we getting the boot? lol

Noooo not getting the boot, I am just looking for company lol


----------



## TWO2TANGO

kksy9b - glad to see you're back, life gets busy sometimes. I know I don't post on weekends cause we are generally very busy. It will be our first, never been pregnant before. I have managed to convince DH to push it up a month to April 2019 instead of May. I figure I probably won't get pregnant in April since I will just have had my implant taken out mid April so if by some chance I get pregnant in May it will be 18months since surgery and I will be considered safe to carry. We have been together 3 years so still fairly new I guess, well it feels that way since we didn't move in together till we got married so it's been a learning process living with someone new, I used to be pretty independent so it is a learning curve. I love your son charles name, It's says little boy but grown man at the same time. I for sure thought you were in the UK with that name but nope you're in the USA. Maybe when things settle down a bit your DH might change his mind on baby #3


----------



## PrettyInInk42

https://kelseyandco.org/3-kids-is-the-golden-number/


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty good luck finding the courage to talk about ttc. It can be tough. I hope it goes smoothly though.

Thank you for sharing that article.

Two could you get your implant out sooner??


----------



## LadyVictoria

Yes Flueky stay in touch! :) I hope to join you soon. 

Two2Tango - You're in good company! I guess I'm technically still WTT until my fertile window lol 

Kksy - I loved everywhere we went in Italy and Spain, and for different reasons. Portovenere and Monterosso al Mare (Cinque Terre) as well as Amalfi were beautiful small villages with a more laid back pace. Tons of cute little shops and restaurants and amazing street food! And just breath taking scenery, from the beautiful water to the different colored houses along the mountain sides. Touring the ruins of Pompeii felt surreal, especially seeing Mount Vesuvius off in the distance. Rome was more bustling and fast paced if busy city settings are your scene, and we started at St. Peter's Square then made our way to the Trevi Fountain and then did a tour of the Colosseum after that. Ruins are everywhere you walk, so between those and the architecture, there's always something interesting to look at. And the food! Don't get me started! SO good. Barcelona was nice too. We stayed right by La Rambla and toured La Sagrada Familia. I studied Spanish language and literature in undergrad so it was nice seeing things that I had only read about or seen pictures of. Best sangria of my life! We did and saw so much more (tours, boat rides, etc.), but those are the highlights. I'd highly recommend it and can't wait to go back.


----------



## Flueky88

Lady I will keep in touch for sure :) I hope everyone can join me soon.


----------



## Flueky88

Miss you are getting closer to O :)


----------



## MissWaiting

Hi guys sorry I've been AWOL. Firstly congratulations flueky. Yay for lady v getting on the ttc train to.

Yep getting close to O now not in the fertile window yet temps haven't stabilised out yet after af so just waiting although I made a rookie mistake this morning I took my temp and went back to sleep went to go get it off the thermometer to put it in my app and I wasn't quick enough reading the screen hahaha oh well be fine just putting it in tomorrow. Oh is going away for a long weekend during my fertile window so we are bding the Thursday before he leaves that evening so we cover days he isn't home then he gets home the Monday we will bd again and ovulation is predicted for the Tuesday so we will be again and he's totally on board now with baby making still isn't excited about it but is seeing it more as well we will never be ready for a baby but I think this is as ready as we are ever going to be situation at the moment. So rather happy he is alot more on board.


----------



## Flueky88

Miss thank you!

If you O Tuesday and BD Monday and Tuesday then that will be hood timing. Especially Monday.

I'm glad SO is more on board with ttc. Honestly ttc and pregnancy sex I think is the best. No condoms or pulling out ;)


----------



## LadyVictoria

I've never been so excited for AF! CD1 is here :) Can't wait for my fertile window!


----------



## TWO2TANGO

Flueky88 said:


> Pretty good luck finding the courage to talk about ttc. It can be tough. I hope it goes smoothly though.
> 
> Thank you for sharing that article.
> 
> Two could you get your implant out sooner??

I could but DH might start thinking I want a baby sooner, honestly I don't trust myself either to get it taken out sooner lol.


----------



## Flueky88

Lady woohoo your first cycle ttc!! How long are your cycles normally?

Two haha I know what you mean. I almost want an IUD after #2 because I'm scared I'll lose my mind with baby fever. :rofl:


----------



## LadyVictoria

Flueky - From what I remember, they were around 27-30 days, so pretty average and always on time except for once. This past cycle was 28 days on the spot. Having a real period again has been a little rough on me though! I told hubby to please get me pregnant so that I don't have to go through this for another 9+ months LOL 

Miss Waiting - Good luck!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Good luck, Miss. 

Has anyone else been having baby dreams like crazy? I used to have a pregnancy dream every now and then, but I think I've had like 3 in the last few weeks. lol 

So, I should be O any day now, but I don't think this will be my month. Still haven't talked to BD about #2, but I'll try to after DS's BDay this month.
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20180704-112950.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Flueky88

Lady, you are getting close to the start of your fertile window then :) good luck!!

Miss hope you get to BD so you can catch that egg :)

Pretty I think I only had one dream of a baby. I usually have dreams of positive tests. This cycle I dreamt of AF coming and then of prenatal check up visits, :rofl:

Ah I hate being in the fertile window when not ttc. I'm either upset about lack of sex or upset because I'm broody.

I hope it goes well talking about ttc#2. Feeling broody stinks and I'm sure it's worse if there is no "plan".


----------



## LadyVictoria

Flueky - I'm impatient but I know that this next week will fly by and then it's on!!! lol Last cycle I O'd on father's day, which was also my husband's birthday! We used condoms and it seemed like such a waste even though I wasn't ready to try then.

Pretty - I've had a few dreams about having a baby. They're usually girls, too, which melts my heart. I want one of each but I'd be okay if I had all girls because I grew up in a house full of girls lol I haven't had many lately though, but one of my good friends has the fish dream whenever someone is pregnant so I'll be looking out for that lol She's actually having her gender reveal party in a couple weeks and I'm looking forward to that!


----------



## Flueky88

Miss any updates? Positive opk?? Bd??

LadyV I bet you are at the start of your fertile week just judging by your cycle length.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Flueky - Yes, it's finally here! :)


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Hey ladies. I hope everyone is doing well. :)

Still haven't spoken to BD about baby #2, but we just had a short little convo about names. Long story short, I've wanted a daughter named Emma since I was 15. But it's not really his first choice. He even (jokingly) said "well, you got to name the first one" and then he asked me what other girl names I possibly had in mind. That was it, but it was nice to know he's fully accepted that we'll have another. Now I just need to fight him on the name. lol

In other news, we DTD last night, but we used a condom, but it was expired. Here's hoping for another happy surprise. lol


----------



## Flueky88

LadyV good luck!!

Pretty glad he is interested in another even without a time established.

There is a girl in my March due date group that got pregnant even with condom use. They don't remember it breaking either. So never know :)


----------



## TWO2TANGO

FX and baby dust LadyV!


----------



## LadyVictoria

Thanks, Two2Tango! My sister had a dream that I was pregnant so hopefully that's a good sign of what's to come :)


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Crossing my fingers for you too, LadyV.

Flueky - I think I was just leaving my fertile window, so I'm not holding my breath, but we'll see. Once things have settled between Alex's BDay party, getting him acclimated to daycare and getting myself all ready for work, I think I'll ask BD about when he's gonna get a bigger place, if Alex and I are gonna be moving in with him, and when he's fairly ready to make another munchkin.

I also bought a Sneak Peek DNA test cuz they were having a slight sale on Canada Day. I've heard mostly good things and I can't wait to try it.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Thank you Flueky and Pretty :) What is the Sneak Peek?


----------



## PrettyInInk42

LadyV - https://sneakpeektest.com/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIh6mp4Jqa3AIVWLjACh0d6gfAEAAYASAAEgLUSfD_BwE


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty ah too bad. Well it's not much longer til his birthday! I hope the talk you have at some point afterwards goes well. 

I may be crazy, but I think I'd rather see the scan for gender than reading the words. I guess it's similar to team yellow or green ladies. There is so much excitement and anticipation.

Although I do enjoy the old wives tales in the meantime. Most of mine were girl. I plan to do the baking soda test once I'm 10 weeks.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Pretty - Wow! I didn't know such a test existed.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Flueky - I did some a bunch of those old wives tales tests too. I got slightly more girl results, but c'est la vie. lol. And I definitely trust the scan more than this, but the possibility of knowing several weeks earlier is nice. 

LadyV - Ya, it's pretty cool. I could get a similar (but probably more accurate) test done at local lab, but it'd be like $550. So, if you have a little extra money, and can follow very strict instructions, it could be helpful.


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty haha well those old wives tales were definitely wrong for you. 

LadyV have you Od yet??

Miss how are you??


----------



## LadyVictoria

Pretty - That's good to know about. Thanks for sharing!

Flueky - Not quite yet. Hoping for a positive OPK tomorrow but we have a family event so I won't get to test at my usual times. We've been doing the deed quite a bit though, so hopefully we'll have our bases covered.


----------



## Stardustbby

Removed by admin.


----------



## Flueky88

LadyV any updates??


----------



## LadyVictoria

Flueky - I&#8217;m kinda baffled this morning. I never got my blazing positive OPK but my temperature has jumped up this morning. Maybe I shouldn&#8217;t compare OPKs across cycles, but last cycle was my first time using them (we were preventing) and I got a blazing positive (test line clearly darker) that was clear to see. It seemed like my temps and OPKs matched up perfectly and everything was working as it should. This cycle my OPKs have looked _almost_ or practically even at best. I know the instructions say that even or darker is a positive, but is it weird to get darker one cycle and only even the next? Ava didn&#8217;t move my O-day like it did yesterday (assuming because of the temp jump) so I guess I&#8217;m in my TWW? I might go home on lunch today to test (much less awkward at home than work bathroom) and see if I get a negative.


----------



## Flueky88

LadyV my opkswhen ttc dd were only as dark or sometimes aybe a smidge lighter than control line. Now I get blatantly obvious positive opks. 

I will say if my opk and ewcm didn't match my temp it was a faulty temp. It can falsely go up with stress or alcohol use. 

I would BD every other day just in case. If you get your 3 elevated temps then you Od.... well obviously you eant it high the rest of the luteal phase, but just saying 3 elevated to confirm.

Oh and yes it is a bit awkward testing at work. :)


----------



## LadyVictoria

I barely had half a glass of wine last night and a drop of limoncello but maybe that explains my temp? I got this when I got home from work and I&#8217;ve had some cramping on my left side today. Hubby was ready to go! I felt so discouraged before I tested because I was expecting a negative and wasn&#8217;t even sure if I really ovulated yet.

https://i66.tinypic.com/2cyiltu.jpg


----------



## Flueky88

I'd BD the next 3 nights:) you'll have your bases covered for sure. Oh and everyone is different but I usually O the day after my first positive.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Flueky - Is it horrible that I just want to be done with BD for a little while? lol We DTD tonight but I don't know if I'll have the will tomorrow! I don't want to get to the point where I'm just going through the motions. I want to enjoy it every time. Last cycle I got my first positive on CD 15 then my second on CD16 and then my temp went up on CD17 and I got negatives that day. I got what looked very close to positive last night so I'm hoping that today is O-day. Lord have mercy! lol


----------



## Flueky88

:rofl: I totally understand. 18 months ttc dd. This past cycle I tried bd every other dayaround start of fertile window. Felt like it the 2 and 3 days before O, then day before and of O. I try not to burn myself out with daily before positive opk.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Lesson learned! I'll see how I'm feeling for the next couple of days and I'm curious to see what my temp will do tomorrow.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

LadyV - Hopefully that one session was enough for you to conceive. FX. :)

No news on my end really. Just got approved for child care subsidy today, so now I can focus all my attention of getting ready for Alex's BDay.

Also, I'm still kinda learning the acronyms. What does BD mean? lol


----------



## LadyVictoria

Pretty - Thank you! BD = Baby Dance/Dancing, otherwise known as sex LOL Took me a while to start using it. There's also DTD (Do The Deed) and GSD (Get Sh*t Done).


----------



## LadyVictoria

My temp went down a little bit this morning and we DTD... We'll see what happens in a couple weeks I guess lol


----------



## Flueky88

Lady BD last night or this morning is probably fine. I just try to be an overachiever :rofl: 

I kniw some people get pregnant with one time during fertile window and others with perfect timing get AF. Even with timing there is a 20% chance of conceiving. Fx for you!!
I think you'll O today :)

Pretty woot woot. Glad that's sorted. Any theme planned for Alex's party??


----------



## LadyVictoria

Flueky - I admire your ambition! lol Tomorrow's a new day and maybe I'll surprise myself and feel up to it again, but we have today and the two previous days covered so I'm feeling good. My doctor did recommend every other day but being so unsure about my O-day really messed that plan up. Oh well!


----------



## Flueky88

Ah I'd say tomorrow would probably be fine to take off as you should O today. I prefer swimmers waiting for egg than trying to get to it in time. Yeah I day can vary and I find the more I stress about it the longer it takes.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Flueky - I'm praying that my temp rises in the morning lol I also like the idea of his sperm being ready and waiting so fingers crossed that that is what's going on :) I just want to take my mind off of things. Probably doesn't help that we have a diaper party AND a gender reveal coming up this weekend! lol


----------



## Flueky88

I've got everything crossed you get a temp rise :) I hope you have fun this weekend. I love gender reveals.

Not this weekend but next one we are spilling the beans to our parents. Well as long as my scan goes well the 26th.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Flueky - We're doing a Splish Splash theme. We'll have a kiddie pool and maybe a sprinkler going for the toddlers in the backyard, cake and cupcakes decorated to look like beach scenes, munchies served in large sand pails, etc. I can post pics in a few days. I just hope things turn out like I see them in my mind. And I hope your scan goes well. :)


----------



## LadyVictoria

Flueky - It must have worked because my temp went up this morning! _Now_ I'm finally in my TWW. Thank you! I'm hoping we get good weather on Saturday because it's a BBQ and I think their reveal has to be done outdoors. The forecast is calling for a storm but I hope it's wrong. I hope your scan goes well so you can have a happy surprise for your parents :) 

Pretty - Please post pictures! That sounds so cute!


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty I'd love to see it. It sounds like it'll be a nice party. Thank you.

LadyV woohoo! I thought that you'd get it today. Hope the storm holds off until it's over. It's one of the sucky things about outdoor events. We had an outdoor wedding. It happened to be cool but sun was shining.

Thank you, I hope it goes well too.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

LadyV - Here's hoping your TWW is short and fruitful. :) I'm also hoping for good weather on Saturday for the birthday party.


----------



## Flueky88

Fx it's nice weather pretty!


----------



## LadyVictoria

Flueky - Thanks, I definitely feel relieved. Is it weird that I feel oddly about drinking now? I totally thought I'd be "drink 'til it's pink!" but now I have no desire to, just in case...
My wedding was indoors and the forecast kept changing from day to day so I had no idea what we were going to get. It was a morning wedding with a brunch reception and fortunately, the rain held off until dinner that evening, and even then it was a short sprinkle, thankfully. 

Pretty - Thank you! I hope you get good weather for the party tomorrow as well. The forecast seems to have changed for the better over here.


----------



## Flueky88

LadyV no it's not weird. Sometimes I would, mainly special occasions. After it was taking awhile I decided not to put my life on hold. I wasn't a huge drinker to begin with.

When do you plan to test??

Pretty hope the party goes well today and weather is pretty!


----------



## LadyVictoria

Flueky - I'm trying to hold out until next Sunday at 11DPO :)


----------



## Flueky88

A week from testing now. 11dpo is a good day to start. Early enough that bfp is likely but not too late to lose hope if bfn.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Yes! With the way time is flying, I know it will be here in no time, but I can't help but notice every little change and symptom. I logically know that it's too early for anything to be going on but I just can't help it!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Hey ladies,

So, the party went pretty well. The rain held off, lots of people showed up, Alex got moderately spoiled, and I didn't drop any of the cakes. :)

Just stay strong, LadyV. It'll be Sunday soon enough.

According to my fitbit app, I should be like 4 days into my period, but I'm not. I initially told it I had a 31 day cycle, but that was just a vague estimate. I've heard extra body fat can make a woman's cycle longer, so maybe it's more like 35 days or something. If nothing shows up in the next few days, I may take a test this weekend too.
 



Attached Files:







37643381_10160856996575413_1687926854612156416_n.jpg
File size: 47.8 KB
Views: 2









37743865_10155867183968095_2073040856759140352_n.jpg
File size: 51.9 KB
Views: 2









37779894_10155867176278095_2672238860984909824_n.jpg
File size: 47.8 KB
Views: 2









37791095_10155867176463095_8456876689853513728_n.jpg
File size: 47 KB
Views: 1









37575894_10160856991320413_2726227484658892800_n.jpg
File size: 49.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty I absolutley love the cupcakes, cakes, and his outfit!! 

My cycles after V were usually about every 32 days. While ttc her and once I regulated post bcp mine were 36 to 39 days. 

LadyV 4 more days:)


----------



## LadyVictoria

Pretty - I'm glad everything went well! Love the pictures! Too cute :) Maybe we can POAS this weekend :) 

Flueky - I'm hanging in there! It's *kinda* getting easier now that it's getting closer, surprisingly. How are you doing?


----------



## Flueky88

LadyV 3 more days til testing!!

I'm okay. Having mild nausea, but the fatigue is rough! I had my appt and all went well :)


----------



## LadyVictoria

Flueky - I'm glad to hear your appointment went well! :) I hope your nausea stays mild and manageable. That's one thing that worries me because when school is in session, I meet with students all day and do presentations, and I'm teaching my first class this fall. 

And yes, I'm nearing the home stretch. I've never been so excited for a Sunday morning, seeing as the weekends go by quickly enough.


----------



## Flueky88

LadyV you will manage one way or another. There is medicine your dr can prescribe too. I like drinking sprite and eating saltines or something sour when I feel nauseated. 

Haha so true it's strange to wish Saturdays away.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Flueky - That is true. My mom's friend's daugher-in-law (say that 5 times fast!) is pregnant and suffering from hypermesis gravidarum and I feel so bad for her. She has to get IV fluids regularly now because she can't keep anything down. I won't wish my weekend away! I'm actually spending time with my mom and youngest sister on Saturday so that will be nice. And potentially more car shopping with my husband, which I hate. He helped me a lot when I was looking for mine last year so I can't bail on him. Do you have any fun weekend plans?


----------



## Flueky88

Yes thankfully I escaped hg with V. My ms stopped by 13 weeks too. We've had patient's with it that we gave IV fluids to in the home. 

Hope you have fun with ypur family and car shopping isn't too painful. 

We are going to a small comic convention and then having dinner with our parents at our house. We are going to do our reveal then.


----------



## LadyVictoria

How exciting for you! All of my excitement about this weekend is gone. Hubby took a tumble (our dog scurried under his feet while they were coming upstairs last night) and we spent all night in the ER. One broken wrist and a fractured elbow later (different arms), I&#8217;m exhausted and overwhelmed. Not how I envisioned the weekend going at all. The arm with the broken wrist is in a cast and his fractured elbow is in a sling. He can&#8217;t do anything himself. I&#8217;ve fed him, helped him use the bathroom, and will have to help him shower. Please send some strength my way!


----------



## Flueky88

Oh I hate that for your husband. Hope he heals quickly. Sorry you have this extra load on you as well.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Flueky - Thank you! I hope he heals quickly too but I don't want him to rush it and push himself too soon either.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

LadyV- So sorry to hear about your husband. Wishing him a speedy recovery. And sorry that it's put kind of a damper on the weekend. Are you still planning to test on Sunday?

Flueky - Glad to hear your appt went well. :)

Afm, because I'm impatient and have a 25 pack of those [email protected] pregnancy test strips, I took one on Wednesday and it seemed to be negative. I kept it and looked at it later and thought I might have seen something. I ended up taking another test on Thursday after work and Friday morning and both seem to be negative too. So, it may have just been an evap line. I can still POAS with you, LadyV, but I'm not holding my breath for a BFP. It's now been 32 days since my last period and BD and I DTD again last night with an expired condom again. So, we'll see if there's any news in a couple weeks. Also gotta find some time to talk to him about moving in together and baby #2.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## LadyVictoria

Pretty - Thanks, the past day or so has been rough. I actually did an [email protected] with FMU this morning just to see if I'd get anything and it looked stark white. I felt some cramping yesterday but that could have been gas... I guess I just don't want to get my hopes up either. And honestly, with him needing more help and me doing all of the work around the house, I'd totally be okay with not being pregnant right now lol I could have implanted late though so I'm not counting myself out until I get my period. Good luck to you! That's an important conversation to have.


----------



## Flueky88

LadyV have you tested today??

If AF arrives you might be sonewhat relieved as with the extra care your DH needs it would be tough being pregnant though not impossible. 

When do they think he'll ve out of the sling abd cast??

Pretty sometimes you just have to POAS!! 

Looking forward to updates about discussions with BD .

I hope everyone is doing well. It's been a long time since we've heard from you Miss.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Flueky - Yes, 2 more BFNs on the FRER and [email protected] No period. It's a bit disheartening so I don't plan to test again unless I miss my period tomorrow. 

As for my husband, they said 2 weeks for the elbow and I hope we will find out if he needs surgery or not tomorrow. They made it sound like he definitely would when they were fixing him up the other night, but we will see. 
I too wonder what Miss has been up to. 

Pretty - I've been reading up on the [email protected] HCG strips and it seems like the FRERs are more sensitive so you might want to keep that in mind! Unfortunately, the results on both of mine have been negative up to now.


----------



## Flueky88

LadyV sorry. Even if it's bad timing thise bfns can be soul crushing. Just remember every cycle brings you closer to your bfp ;) 

If they were so sure he needed surgery you would think they'd have done it then.

Recommendations on testing. ICs are good if you want to test just a little early like 11 to 13dpo, imo. A frer at 9 or 10dpo s okay. However, I can't afford buying frer for several cycles so I'd usually test like 11dpo on IC and if I thought I saw something, then use a frer. Obviously, do what you want but it was much cheaper option. I actually got to where I wouldn't test until late when ttc #1 too many bfns.

Also, I got a super squinter on IC at 10dpo with fmu. I wouldn't count yourself out though if no squinter at 10dpo. They say most common implant day is 9dpo so I just implanted early.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I googled what FRER was, but I can't find what IC means. lol

I have no idea when I ovulated though. I've only had one period since I gave birth and I had been on BC for many months before getting pg. So, I dunno how many days my normal cycle is. :S My test this morning was BFN, as I expected, so I guess I'll just keep waiting for AF or swollen, tender boobs. lol

Haven't talked to BD yet. Gonna try and wait til Alex is asleep tonight, so we're not distracted.


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty IC is internet cheapie such as wondfo, [email protected], etc. My advice if you are unsure of O is to test weekly. 

Good idea! That's a conversation that doesn't need distractions :)


----------



## LadyVictoria

Flueky - Soul crushing indeed. I honestly feel like I have my period minus the actual bleeding. All of the physical symptoms and moodiness to boot! I stayed home from work today to help my hubby out (he's using his left arm more, thank goodness) but also for myself. I used another [email protected] this morning for the heck of it and stark white yet again. 

I don't love the hospital that we took him to (his request) but they have a great orthopedic department so I figured he'd be in good hands, but it's been so hard to follow up with the doctors there. 

Pretty - Good luck!


----------



## Flueky88

LadyV well I hope you get an answer soon. Sorry for BFN.

Also any progress is good. Sorry the follow up with the drs has been poor.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Flueky - Thanks. So far no AF. She usually shows up in the morning or early afternoon so I may actually make it to being officially late tomorrow. 

My husband goes to the doctor on Friday so hopefully we'll get some good news then.


----------



## LadyVictoria

No AF today either. I didn't bother testing this morning. I'm going to try to resist tonight but test tomorrow morning. I'm just scared I'm setting myself up for disappointment. My temp dipped by .21 this morning.


----------



## Flueky88

Hmmm, I guess see how your temp is in the morning then see about testing. Sorry you are in limbo


----------



## LadyVictoria

I&#8217;m not feeling hopeful. I really just wish I&#8217;d get my period or a BFP so I could move on with my life! I&#8217;m tempted to have a drink of wine but that would upset my husband because he&#8217;s so hopeful... so I can&#8217;t even make myself feel better how I want to. More ice cream for me I guess.


----------



## Flueky88

Save that glass of wine for when AF shows up if she shows. It was a small "consolation" prize for me when AF showed.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Flueky - She's here... I had a cup of coffee with my work bestie this morning and already have a bottle of wine chilling in the fridge for after work. I&#8217;d be lying if I said I weren&#8217;t a little disappointed, but am relieved to not be in limbo anymore. Treating myself and thinking of the positives helps. I&#8217;m going to get my gels redone, which is something I wouldn&#8217;t have done if I were pregnant. And that means another month of savings in the baby fund and the possibility of having a later spring/summer baby. I want good weather for my maternity leave and baby&#8217;s birthday. I&#8217;m an April baby myself and the weather is such a toss-up until about June lol


----------



## Flueky88

Glad you are out of limbo, but sorry AF arrived. It does help lessen the blow to look at what you can do because you aren't pregnant.

I spent most of my time indoors on my leave last summer. I worried about her burning and I believe the sunscreen wasn't recommended until 6 months?? 

I'm glad my next will be born at the end of flu season so hopefully won't really have to worry about the flu until baby is older. V escaped the flu this past season, but DH and me did not. I'd rather have it than her though.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Thanks! It really is a relief. I'll make the most of these next couple of weeks before I'm back in another TWW lol I live for summers in my city (the winters are long and miserable) so there's no way I'd let it pass me by if I could help it. I've never thought about it much but I see plenty parents with little ones that are able to keep them shaded. I mainly want to keep up with taking long walks because we live in a beautiful area where you can stroll up the main avenue with tons of cute restaurants and shops, and not too far away are a few beautiful parks around lakes and ponds.

I hope you're all able to dodge the flu! Germs are one thing I worry about a lot as it is. My work involves a lot of 1:1 meetings with students and I'm teaching a class in both the fall and spring semesters. Some students will show up coughing and sniffling even though we advise them not to... So if (fingers crossed) I happen to be pregnant this fall/winter, I will have to talk to my supervisor about what to do when someone is visibly sick and expecting to bring their germs into my office. I hope that doesn't sound too crazy.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

LadyV - Sorry about AF, but at least you're being positive about it. Wishing you the best of luck next month. 

Speaking of the flu/sickness, Alex has been sick for almost a week. He's had to stay home from daycare twice this week cuz of a fever. He's also had a cough and keeps getting crusty boogers blocking up his nose. Hopefully he'll be over it soon. 

So, I still haven't talked to BD. Between Alex being sick, him being in a mood or me being in a mood, him passing out early and me being scared, it hasn't happened. However, we started fooling around last night. I wasn't in the mood but whatever. So, I asked him if I should grab a condom. He was all yes and no, no being cuz he didn't want me to get pregnant again. But I made the decision not to use one and he didn't stop me. A small part of me feels like that was kind of a dick move ( no puns), but I haven't had AF and keep getting BFN and I think I'm way past O, so I guess we'll see what happens.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Thanks, Pretty! I hope your little one feels better soon :) 
I hope you and your SO can get on the same page about things. You'd think if he were so opposed to another baby right now that he'd insist on protection. I wouldn't introduce another child into the equation without being clear and in agreement on what you both want for the future.


----------



## Flueky88

LadyV hope AF is over. How's your DH?

I work in healthcare so flu shot is mandatory and my exposure is high. I was super paranoid while pregnant and avoided the flu. I gad it the 2 prior flu seasons. It's odd because I never had until the 2014-15 flu season.

Pretty I hope Alex is feeling better. It stinks when they are sick. 

Seems he's on the fence about another or maybe he hates condoms. I hate them! :haha:


----------



## LadyVictoria

Thanks, Flueky! AF has left and I hope it's for a while this time :) My husband is doing well, thank you! The pain comes and goes and tomorrow afternoon I'm taking him to get a smaller cast put on, so hopefully he can wear some of his normal shirts instead of tanks and jerseys. 

Most of my family works in healthcare (I'm the squeemish oddball) so they all get the vaccination. I've never gotten the shot or the flu, thankfully. I'd like to keep it that way! I hate condoms too for the smell alone, but we used them to prevent in June.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Flueky - Well, he still admits that he never wanted a kid, but he also says he's ok with him being around. The other night, he actually kinda wanted him in the bed with us to cuddle with. lol. He's just one of those people who doesn't like babies unless they're his own, I guess. I just might have to barter with him. He clearly doesn't want to be married and he wants a dog one day, so each of those things will cost him 2 more kids. ;) lol. As for the condom thing, he said he forgot how good it felt without one. haha

LadyV - Ya, being on the same page would be nice, but life happens. Glad to hear your husband is on the mend. :)


----------



## LadyVictoria

Pretty - Again, I hope you two can figure things out. I don't mean to sound judgy or preachy but my husband's first marriage ended in part because they were not in agreement about children and I've seen plenty of people end up single and with a child that one partner never wanted in the first place. I'd hate to see the same happen to you, but you have to do what feels right for you. 

And thank you for the well wishes. My husband can now wear normal shirts again because his new cast is shorter and sleeker, thankfully.


----------



## MissWaiting

Sorry I haven't been on for a while ladies. I'm bow CD17 we didn't try last cycle due to being back in Wales with my family but this cycle we have covered all our bases this fertile window so in the tww


----------



## LadyVictoria

Welcome back, Miss! I hope you had a nice time with family in Wales :) Fingers crossed for you! When do you plan to test? 

I'm only CD8 over here so it'll be another 9-10 days before I ovulate. We did get a maca root supplement but I'm conflicted about taking it again. It's probably a total coincidence but I got a bad headache that turned into a migraine the day I took it. But the humidity was unbearable that day, which is usually what triggers my migraines, so I really think that it was the weather more than the maca root. I missed work yesterday because it was so bad, so I don't want to risk taking the maca root just in case it did have that effect on me. I'm thinking about replacing it with CoQ10 for next cycle if we aren't successful this one.


----------



## MissWaiting

Yea it wasn't really a nice time hun I had to rush up there because my step mum passed away suddenly. 
I plan to test on the 20th as I'll be late for AF then and I don't have any tests in so I won't be tempted to test early.
Got everything crossed for you.
I've ditched the pregnecare and I'm just taking folic acid at the moment as I think it was messing with my cycle as I didn't take it last cycle I forgot to take it to Wales with me and I had a better cycle still abit gutted we missed the fertile window but I had to be there for my dad.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Oh no! I am so sorry to hear about your stepmother. It's never easy to lose a loved one, but I think it's harder when it happens suddenly... You have no time to mentally and emotionally prepare for it :( Sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## MissWaiting

Thanks hun


----------



## TWO2TANGO

Sorry to hear about your stepmum Miss, hope it was time well spent with family and friends remembering her though.


----------



## MissWaiting

Yea the funeral was amazing never seen one like it it was totally what she would have wanted. 
In other news I had a lovely pink spot on my cm late last night and then today ive had brown mixed in with cm


----------



## Flueky88

LadyV yay for wearing normal shirts again. Hope he doesn't need surgery.

Miss ahhh!! I was getting worried about you. I hate to hear that about your stepmom. I hope you are dealing with this well. 

Spotting now and Af not late until the 20th?? I hope it's IB!


----------



## MissWaiting

Thanks I'm doing ok thanks just more worried about my dad. 
Yea AF isn't die for another 9-10 days and the latest I'm with AF is 3 days unless my cycle decides it wants a change so this spotting is very weird for my cycles so I'm thinking it's implantation because it was pink last night and brown today no hints of red in their either and it's literally just mixed in with CM so hardly anything there and I never spot before AF it's always bright red flow from the go.

Also congratulations on your BFP can't believe I missed that


----------



## LadyVictoria

Flueky - Thank you, he does not need surgery, thankfully. They re-aligned everything well in the ER. So in 3 weeks this cast can come off and he'll have a brace after that. 

Miss - Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Mom15

Hey ladies! I am wtt til fall 2019. So I have ways to go, but I cant complain since my youngest is only 2 months lol. Looking forward to wait and watch some of you ttc. I love seeing tests or stalking charts! It like if I cant obsess about my own cycle might as well obsess about others &#128518;


----------



## MissWaiting

Mom15 your welcome to stalk mine lol


----------



## LadyVictoria

Welcome, Mom15! Feel free to stalk all you want :) Actually, ladies, I could use some advice on when to BD this time around! O day is next week. Ava is predicting O to happen on Friday 8/17 (also CD17). We planned on EOD last cycle but Ava predicted my ovulation to be earlier, which was wrong, so we ended up BDing daily and that didn't work out. 

This time I planned on maybe just doing every day as soon as I get a peak OPK up until the first or second day my temperature goes up. These last two cycles, my temperature went up after two days of peak OPKs. Part of me wants to try EOD because my doctor recommended it based on husband's age alone, we haven't done an SA and don't have reason to believe he has issues. But part of me doesn't want to mess up the timing either. Who knew sex could be so stressful?! 

https://i66.tinypic.com/1zldjxv.jpg


----------



## MissWaiting

Lets have a look at your graph from last cycle and also try doing it every other day while your in your fertile window you will catch the egg but give his sperm time to get their game face on


----------



## Mom15

Yes, seeing your chart would help. What I have done previously is label my opks and keep them. So then next cycle you can compare as long as you use the same brand. I always get a cheap brand on amazon. Its clinical guard brand and it comes with 40 opk and 10 hpt. They have never failed me and I have never had any evaps on any of the hpts. Any line that ever showed was either a cp or pregnancy. We have always done eod. I would start 5 days before O day and quick once you confirm O by temp. I dont think we have ever bdd on the day I got a temp rise. Are you checking your cm?


----------



## MissWaiting

I use one step opks but haven't had any luck with them in the 2 cycles i have used them in so I go by bbt and cm also the moment any of my apps says we are in the fertile window we are baby dancing we aim for once every other day but this fertile window we got it every day thankfully the other half had some time at home and wasn't to mad with work this cycle


----------



## LadyVictoria

Here was last cycle's chart and OPKs. I only put in the BD that we did during and near the fertile window.

Mom15 - So you BD EOD and then the day your temp drops? 
The [email protected] OPKs have been working well for me and I temp with the Ava bracelet. I don't really reach up there to check my CM but I sometimes notice it when wiping, so not faithfully. 

https://i68.tinypic.com/2l8kuom.jpg

https://i68.tinypic.com/zjdvuq.jpg


----------



## MissWaiting

You ovulated cd18 on that chart by temp and opk


----------



## LadyVictoria

Miss Waiting - Fortunately, I have no problem pinpointing ovulation once my temps confirm. I just thought that we got the timing perfect despite starting a little early (CD 13 because Ava predicted CD 15 for O day then moved it) so I was thinking maybe EOD would be better this time around in case we over-did it.


----------



## MissWaiting

Yea you timed it wonderfully


----------



## MissWaiting

We tried for every other day but ended up baby dancing every day but our minimum is every other day when in the fertile window


----------



## Flueky88

Miss hoping your dad finds the strength to heal. I'm sure it'll take awhile.

Oh and thank you! I was and wasn't shocked. If that makes any sense.


LadyV even with perfect timing our chances are only 20 to 25% each cycle. I was curious and looked at my bfp charts. Both have O and both the days before O. Apparently every other day never works for me:rofl: but again I think it had more to do with my low Vit D levels being corrected. Do what you feel is right and try not to feel like BD is a chore ;)

I do think every other day and then daily once positive opk comes is a good plan though. It makes sure you aren't too worn out during that peak fertile time ;) it's pretty much what I try to do.

Welcome mom15! Congrats on your LO :)


----------



## Mom15

You definitely time well Lady! When it comes down to it I dont know if it really makes a difference if you bd every day or eod. I have always conceived while taking Vitex and drinking a specific herbal tea. I have had really long cycles though and Vitex has brought Ovulation forward for me. If you keep timing Hongs right, depending on how much you are in a hurry, you can always get and SA done for DH. I cant remember if you just came off of hormonal bc, but it took me 6 cycles after coming off the pill to conceive DS1

Miss - what time of day are you doing the opk? They never worked for me until I learnt FMU doesnt work. So I started doing them multiple times a day and I learnt that SMU after a 4h hold works best for me.


----------



## MissWaiting

Flueky88 said:


> Miss hoping your dad finds the strength to heal. I'm sure it'll take awhile.
> 
> Oh and thank you! I was and wasn't shocked. If that makes any sense.
> 
> 
> LadyV even with perfect timing our chances are only 20 to 25% each cycle. I was curious and looked at my bfp charts. Both have O and both the days before O. Apparently every other day never works for me:rofl: but again I think it had more to do with my low Vit D levels being corrected. Do what you feel is right and try not to feel like BD is a chore ;)
> 
> I do think every other day and then daily once positive opk comes is a good plan though. It makes sure you aren't too worn out during that peak fertile time ;) it's pretty much what I try to do.
> 
> Welcome mom15! Congrats on your LO :)

That makes perfect sense I'm telling you if this month is my month then I knew from like 2dpo that it was o really feel pregnant had symptoms not normal to even pms for me so fingers crossed


----------



## LadyVictoria

Thanks for the reassurance, ladies! 

Flueky - That's a good figure to keep in mind. I guess I just thought we did everything "right" and my temperatures looked great so I was bummed when AF showed up in the end. I definitely want to avoid having BD feel like a chore because we have a great sex life and I'd like to keep it that way! That's why I wanted to try EOD this time around. I just don't want to miss O-2 and O-1 because even Ava has little reminders that say those are the best days to aim for! 

Mom15 - I went off my pill at the end of May and my cycle regulated right from the start, which is nice. I think we'll give it a few more months before thinking about a semen analysis.


----------



## MissWaiting

Mom15 said:


> You definitely time well Lady! When it comes down to it I dont know if it really makes a difference if you bd every day or eod. I have always conceived while taking Vitex and drinking a specific herbal tea. I have had really long cycles though and Vitex has brought Ovulation forward for me. If you keep timing Hongs right, depending on how much you are in a hurry, you can always get and SA done for DH. I cant remember if you just came off of hormonal bc, but it took me 6 cycles after coming off the pill to conceive DS1
> 
> Miss - what time of day are you doing the opk? They never worked for me until I learnt FMU doesnt work. So I started doing them multiple times a day and I learnt that SMU after a 4h hold works best for me.

I was doing them in the evening as that's what was suggested but then I figured out on the afternoon worked better which was 2nd wee of the day but still haven't gotten a proper positive but to be fair I'm happy with it monitoring my bbt and cm at the moment if this month isn't our month then I'll try again with opks


----------



## Flueky88

Miss glad you understand me.

I also like opks in the afternoon. 3 or 4 was perfect. 

LadyV I know how you feel about timing. When ttc dd there were definitely times it felt like a chore. This bfp cycle I just made sure it was fun and not focused on sex for purpose of making a baby. Thankfully, my drive increases naturally around O regardless of ttc or not so my timing was spot on. Now that I think about it that is bad when trying to prevent:haha:


----------



## MissWaiting

My sex drive is insane during my fertile window we literally only baby danced for the sake of it once and that's because it was my predicted ovulation day but then I'm not sure if I ovulated early by my chart


----------



## LadyVictoria

Miss - I don't remember which brand of OPKs you're using but mine are nice and clear when I get home from work and test around 5-6pm. I guess it's trial and error. 

Flueky - I'm happy with my drive and it definitely picks up around ovulation, but I have more intense orgasms when we wait a day or so in between versus everyday. And after so many sessions, I start to get a little sore. But if that gets me a baby then I can live with it :)


----------



## Mom15

LadyV - I told myself Ill give it a year before any tests when we ttcd #1. In the end it took 9 month, but I only had 6 cycles in those as they were between 5-7weeks long and Id say about 3 were timed right. It took me a while to figure out when I O as they were sooo irregular. Now there is no way I will miss another O thats how in tune Im with my body. And thankfully my cycles have gotten shorter. DS1 was conceived on CD31, DS2 on CD22. 

Flueky - Thank you!!! And big congrats to getting your bfp so fast. Im glad you didnt have to wait as long as the first time.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Miss - Sorry to hear about your stepmom. May she rest in peace.

Mom15 - Welcome to the thread. I don't really have much of a cycle to track right now. lol

So, I finally got up the courage to talk to BD. In terms of living together, he said I could move in any time I wanted. But his place is way too small for the 3 of us, so for that reason (and a few others), I guess we'll just leave things as they are for now. When it comes to getting a bigger place, he's heard that you need to stay somewhere for at least 5 years to make a profit on property. He's only been in his condo for 4 years. He said he could get in touch with a realtor and see what we could afford together, which is what I want him to do, but I can see him dragging his feet on this, as per usual. We didn't get to talk about more kids, BUT he volunteered that "if I could convince him, he'd like to have a girl." I feel like with talk like that, he's starting to convince himself, but I have no problem giving him more reasons why it'd be better to have another sooner rather than later. lol. And we DTD without a condom again last night. Still no AF since June and I got a BFN on an [email protected] test this morning.


----------



## MissWaiting

I use one step opks. 
Pretty just twist his arm the most important part is that your family is together not that he makes an awesome.profit. he could rent out his condo till he is happy to sell maybe.

As.for me today I feel like I've got a cold coming and I'm dizzy the only thing that's missing in the cramps today but I had a temp drop but still 9 days till AF is due and it didn't go under my cover line i don't think so we are all good


----------



## LadyVictoria

Mom15 - This is only our second cycle trying but because my husband is in his 40s, I'd probably seek help around 5-6 months so as to not waste any time. I'm glad your cycles have shortened up! I've always been regular and didn't realize how much of a gift that is. My mom was very irregular herself but she said she got pregnant easily with all 3 of us. 

Pretty - It sounds like you're making progress! Important conversations can be difficult and uncomfortable sometimes, but children unite two people for life, so he should be the one person that you can talk to about anything and everything. I hope he doesn't drag his feet! And I also hope that he knows that, while some people swear by gender swaying, there's no guarantee that you can give him a girl LOL It's cute that he wants one though :)


----------



## PrettyInInk42

LadyV - Ya, I know there's no guarantee, but it doesn't hurt to try. lol. I probably want a girl more than him though. I cried in bed for 3 hours when I found out my first was gonna be a boy. :/ Between our families we have several occurrences of boy-boy-girl birth orders, which would be ok with me. But also, having a girl next would take some pressure off for baby #3. BD's cousin had 3 boys before a girl and I know 2 families that have just 4 boys. Omg, I'd die. lol


----------



## LadyVictoria

Pretty - Oh no! You sound like my cousin when she found out her last child was a boy lol I'll be happy with a healthy baby (or two) regardless of their sex, but I grew up in a house full of women so girls are all I know. Twins run on both sides of my family and my dad is one of them (has a twin sister). There were 4 sets of twins in his sibling group alone. So that's always in the back of my mind! If I had one of each, I'd be all set! lol


----------



## MissWaiting

I'm the same I don't mind what gender we get to either I just want a baby


----------



## LadyVictoria

So in one of the pregnancy groups I belong to on Facebook, someone made a post about reputable psychics who have accurately predicted their pregnancies for them. One that I looked into does readings that tell you your future due date (month and year) or if you're already pregnant, she claims to be able to tell you the sex of the baby. 

I'm playing around with getting a reading for the heck of it! I've seen psychics in the past, one of which was very accurate for myself (regarding career and my relationship) and my family members. She told my cousin she was pregnant before she even knew she was! If she wasn't so hard to get ahold of, I'd try to reach out to her again.


----------



## MissWaiting

I'm not going to psychics myself I've already had a friend tell me and my other friend one of us will be pregnant in September and one October so we aren't sure who's going to be the first but we are betting it's me because she isn't actually trying


----------



## LadyVictoria

That's interesting, Miss! Does your friend have psychic abilities? 

I just ordered my reading with "The Baby Psychic" so I should have it within 72 hours. I do these things for fun and don't put much weight into them until the reading comes true... which sometimes takes years. I've had a few duds but after that one was spot on, I do believe that some people really have the gift.


----------



## Flueky88

Mom15 thank you! Yay for shorter cycles. We conceived dd on cd21 or 22. This one was cd18. 

Pretty I'm glad you worked up the courage to talk to him. I had also heard about living somewhere at least 5 years before selling. I think we will move to another county at some point and we've lived at our home for 6 years.

I do hope you have a girl next time but I'm sure you'd love a boy all the same.

Lady hmmm if you are younger than 35 I'm not sure they will see you until ttc a year? I hope this is your cycle though :)

LadyV I considered doing that same thing. Somewhat for fun nd partly to feel like I'd know it would happen. I do believe some people are gifted, but there are cons out there too.

Miss hope the drop was a fluke and it shoots right back up!! Oh and I know you mentioned it in your journal, but I can't believe you don't have tests at the ready. Strong willpower!


----------



## MissWaiting

Yea they have been told by the gods that it will be so we shall see what happens. 
Yea the reason I haven't got tests in is because I will end up testing way to early lol but also I need to rob my other half for some money so I can get some lol. We are going food shopping tomorrow so I will probably end up buying some tomorrow


----------



## Mom15

On a viable pregnancy I tend to see the first hint of a line at 9dpo, just thought Id share for those who do want to test. 

Pretty - thank you for the welcome!


----------



## MissWaiting

Thanks mom I'm itching to test but it's to early


----------



## LadyVictoria

Flueky - I know I&#8217;m younger but my husband is 47 so I&#8217;m confident that either my or his doctor would help us at least get a SA done. 
I&#8217;ll keep you posted about my reading. I&#8217;ve had many that were flat out wrong so I&#8217;m not too invested in the outcome, it&#8217;s all in good fun :) The good psychic that I met with originally said I&#8217;d have 2 children but then the next time I saw her, bumped me up to 3. I&#8217;d be fine with two, but that makes me wonder about twins potentially coming along and bumping 1 up to 3 in one go! Lol


----------



## MissWaiting

Yea it's a possibility twins are awesome though


----------



## LadyVictoria

I wouldn't mind twins, I'd just pray for a pregnancy without any complications and two healthy babies! I know they say twin pregnancies are higher risk but with all of the twins in my family, I never heard of any horror stories or complications, and everyone seems to be healthy so I guess that's reassuring.


----------



## MissWaiting

Yea I'm a twin my mum had complications but that's mainly due to her blood group so we are special care babies born prematurely but we are both here and for the most part healthy I'm the one with health issues but that's not related to our birth we were an emergency c section


----------



## LadyVictoria

I forgot that you're a twin! Outside of my family, I know quite a few of them from school and work, and 2 sets of triplets. I wonder if it's a thing in my area or if they're more common than I thought.


----------



## MissWaiting

There were 3 sets of twins including me and my sister in our village the other 2 twins were a few years older then us though


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I'd be cool with twins as well. I only know of 2 sets of twin pregnancies in my family; my aunt miscarried a set back in the 50's and my cousin gave birth to one live, one stillborn in the 80's, so not the best track record, but it's been 30 years, so we're due for a set. lol 

Also, AF decided to show up today. The day we're going to my MIL's place for a pool party. C'est la vie. At least now I can hopefully start to figure out when I O.


----------



## MissWaiting

Yea a new cycle isn't always a bad thing


----------



## Mom15

Sorry about AF Pretty! What do you plan on doing to pinpoint O?

Miss - when do you think you Od? Im confused that you have 8 more days in your cycle. Is it usually pretty regular?


----------



## MissWaiting

Yea I'm either a day early or 3 days late is the normal range I have but I've had the pad on since 7 and still haven't had anything touch it it's only when I wipe and normal period pains haven't hit yet we shall see come morning


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Mom15 - I have a fitbit and the app has some women's health thingy that's basically a calendar for you to track your period and it'll help figure out your "fertile window". The only thing is my last period was in June. I skipped July and when I added a new period starting today, it says I have a 42 day cycle. lol. So, I may need to give it a month or 2 for my body to get back to normal and for the app to get a better idea of my cycle length.


----------



## MissWaiting

Well AF is officially here a week early


----------



## LadyVictoria

Pretty - You may want to try tracking either your temperature, cervical fluid (I really don't like the word mucus), or use OPKs to get a better idea of what your body is doing, especially if your cycle is irregular. The fitbit app can only make predictions based on the average cycle length, so it's giving you a generic estimate that might totally be off for you. 

Miss - Sorry to hear AF came to town early. That happened to so many people last month in one of my TTC groups. Such a smack in the face sometimes. But like you said, a new cycle isn't always a bad thing! It's a new beginning and new chance. 

AFM I've officially entered my fertile window today but I have a cold. So angry at my co-worker for coming in while she was sick, because we all had a cough by the end of the week! Hopefully I'll be feeling better tomorrow as yesterday seems to have been the worst day. No BD for me until I can breathe properly again lol


----------



## MissWaiting

Thanks hun yea it's a total kick in the teeth but I'm trying to stay positive about it and my other half is being fab saying well we just get to try again next time bless him. 
Pretty I agree with lady V about tracking fitbit doesn't really have the algorithm for tracking fertility there are so many apps you can get on your phone to use to track and can predict ovulation abit better it also does work better if your taking your temperature with a basal thermometer the moment you open your eyes on the morning before even moving also CM is good to as it changes dependent on where you are in your cycle


----------



## Mom15

Pretty - I was going to say what ladyV and Miss already said. To save you frustration try temping, checking cm and opks. I have very irregular cycles (once I have them again) and so no app can accurately predict when I O. Its simply unpredictable. 

LadyV - I hate getting sick when its time to bd. Hope its gone soon and good luck this cycle.


----------



## MissWaiting

I'm normally very regular so I'm lucky the apps work out well for me


----------



## Flueky88

Alright you ladies have been chatty. I've read, but can't remember it all.

Pretty my first 2 to 3 pp AF were a bit odd with varying length. They finally settled. I'd probably try to notice cm if you want to keep it simple. It's free and discreet. I don't check internally. Tmi*** I look at tp after having a bm and see if I gave ewcm. I try not to wipe all the way to the rectum. 

LadyV I'm sorry you have a cold at the start of your fertile window. I hope you recover soon and manage to catch the egg. 

Oh and with your DHs age I think they'd be willing to do a SA.

Miss I'm sorry about AF. When I looked at your chart the other day it looked like you were 11 or 12dpo so I think you just Od early.

FX for this cycle :)


----------



## MissWaiting

Yea I think I ovulated on that first big temp spike so it was a rather early ovulation but we baby danced to cover it but oh is optimistic bless his heart and keep a saying well we can just try next time it will happen


----------



## Mom15

Miss - Im sorry Af showed so early. I looked at your charts and it looks like your last two cycle were only 21 days. Thats not fair getting AF that often. And I agree based on your temps I would say you Oed quite early. So I assume your cycle is usually 29 days like your signature says?


----------



## PrettyInInk42

What should I be looking for in terms of discharge?


----------



## MissWaiting

Mom15 last cycle was 28 days thankfully not 21 but yea it's normally 28-29 days but every now and then I'll get a 30 day cycle so I can either be a day early or 3 days late at most normally. It's just another kick in the teeth though because at 3am I had a phone call from my dad telling me my grandad had passed away so im back home in Wales currently sat at my sister's house


----------



## MissWaiting

PrettyInInk42 said:


> What should I be looking for in terms of discharge?

So fertile cm can be clear watery or super fertile cm is when it looks like raw egg white and stretches between your fingers


----------



## Mom15

Im so sorry Miss! Sending hugs &#129303;


----------



## LadyVictoria

Flueky & Mom 15 - Thank you, ladies. I'm most likely going to ovulate on Friday or Saturday so my cold will be gone by then, thankfully. It's better today but I'm still not 100%. 

Miss - I'm so sorry to hear about your grandfather! Sending good thoughts your way, as I imagine this is a very tough time for your family.


----------



## Mom15

Glad you are already better V. How long is your LP usually?


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Sorry to hear about your grandpa, Miss. :(


----------



## MissWaiting

Thanks ladies


----------



## LadyVictoria

Mom15 - Thanks! My last two LPs have been 12 and 13 days.


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty as Miss said watery or clear and stretchy. I believe they say stretch 2 inches or more without breaking. Basically, think raw egg whites. 

Miss I'm so sorry for this 2nd loss in your life. :hugs:

Lady I'm glad you are feeling better.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Thanks, ladies! I'm doing 2/3 of the trifecta to getting pregnant and all I can say is holy mucinex! I never would have thought to try it if it weren't for the cold and I'm definitely noticing what feels like an increase in cervical fluid (or it could just be thinner). We DTD this morning and I could only lay there for 10 minutes because I had to finish getting ready for work, so I popped in a softcup and will take it out later. I'm curious to see if I get a positive OPK tonight. Ava oddly moved my O to today but I can't see why. It's certainly not my temps and my OPK last night was negative.


----------



## MissWaiting

fingers crossed V 

got the funeral on Wednesday due to ovulate 2 days later but fingers crossed we catch the egg this time one of my friends did ask me the other night if i was sure that this AF wasnt implantation but I really do think it was to heavy to be implantation


----------



## Flueky88

FX lady V. Lots of fertile cm is a great thing!! Was your opk positive today?

Miss so sorry again dear. Is your SO with you? I hope this cycle is it after all the heartache you've been through recently. 

I've tested after AF because I thought maybe it was just IB or I have bleeding during pregnancy. I will say, I've never had IB. If I spot it's a sure sign AF is coming. I know that's not the case for everyone though.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Wishing you luck this cycle, LadyV.

I'll keep an eye out for that CM. I also ordered a 25 pack of those OPKs from Amazon. They should be here by Wednesday and then I guess I'll start using them to see if I'm actually O-ing again.

I found out today that one of my coworkers is 9 weeks pg and she says she's been having some morning sickness. I joked that she must be having a girl. I mentioned this to BD and he made some comment like "In the distant future, I'm sure there's a day where you'll throw up and get really excited about it." I kinda chuckled and then he basically made the joke that I was gonna make: "The future is now, bitch." lol. I know the cost of raising another child scares him. And, being the guy that he is, he'll probably never admit to 100% wanting another baby, but I feel like these comments are helping him slowly accept that this is gonna happen. I think my new plan of attack will be getting on a proper menstrual cycle, making sure I can O, trying not to conceive in Oct or Nov (cuz Alex was conceived in late Oct and there are too many Aug BDays in my family), but see if we can start trying in Dec.


----------



## MissWaiting

Yea he has the day off so will be at the funeral with me poor sod gets to see my huge dads side of the family he didn't meet them all at the sister's wedding but he will at grandads funeral lol there are 12 grandkids inuding me and my sister and not even counting the little great grand kids lol I think off the top of my head there are 7 great grand kids so far but I could be wrong.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Thanks, ladies! My OPK was almost positive yesterday and I just did one (awkwardly at work) and its peak now. My temperature also dropped today but its been kinda crazy so Im interested to see if it drops further or rises tomorrow. Were sticking with EOD so part of me feels weird about skipping today but well see what happens.


----------



## MissWaiting

fingers crossed Lady V Im gonna have the akward task of opks while im back home because we are going to be out most of the day might run back to mums to pee on a stick because no one is home but then I will have to skip OPKs on Wednesday cant really do one at the wake


----------



## LadyVictoria

Thanks, Miss! Ive unfortunately had to do the awkward OPK before when meeting a colleague out for dinner straight after work, but Ive got it figured out! You might be able to do one at the wake if you can sneak a 5 minute bathroom break. I actually picked up the tip in one of my pregnancy groups. You take the OPK out of its packet (and the little silicone packet) so you can pee in the packet and dip your OPK in it. Its definitely harder to aim into compared to a cup, but not impossible. Then you wait a few minutes while you pretend youre fixing yourself up in the stall. Snap a picture then toss it out! I wrap mine up well in toilet paper. Its not a glamorous process by any means, but it gets the job done!


----------



## MissWaiting

LadyVictoria said:


> Thanks, Miss! Ive unfortunately had to do the awkward OPK before when meeting a colleague out for dinner straight after work, but Ive got it figured out! You might be able to do one at the wake if you can sneak a 5 minute bathroom break. I actually picked up the tip in one of my pregnancy groups. You take the OPK out of its packet (and the little silicone packet) so you can pee in the packet and dip your OPK in it. Its definitely harder to aim into compared to a cup, but not impossible. Then you wait a few minutes while you pretend youre fixing yourself up in the stall. Snap a picture then toss it out! I wrap mine up well in toilet paper. Its not a glamorous process by any means, but it gets the job done!

My Opks take 10 mins to fully develop so my family specially my sister would know something is up because I never take that long in the bathroom I worked in care for 7 years so I pee fast and it's going to be busy in there with all my family put it this way there are 12 grandchildren so alot of us.
That is a really.good tip though using the packet to be able to dip the test


----------



## LadyVictoria

Yeah, 10 minutes would be too long to duck out. But hopefully youll have time to test at some other points in the day. My usual time is 5pm but if Im doing multiple tests then anywhere from 11am-2pm and 7-9pm become my additional testing times. 

I ovulated on fathers day this year, which also fell on my husbands birthday and we went to his parents house to celebrate both so I didnt bother testing until we got home that evening. I can see why it wouldnt be the priority that day.


----------



## Mom15

Miss - I have also used caps (from I dont know, body products) that are small enough to hide in a purse. I dont even wait in the bathroom and stick the opk back into the packet. Then check it later. I honestly always keep them and compare them dry. Works just as well. Just dont compare a wet to a dry one.


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty yay for opks!! 

Is co-worker making baby fever worse?? I think BD has a hard time officially ttc but happy to have another. I think waiting til end of year sounds like a good plan. It's in the future;)

Miss I'm glad he'll be there with you. 

Ugh I hate using opks at someone else's place. I try to hide everything :haha:


LadyV I think BD tomorrow morning would be good. Gives the sperm plenty of time to find that egg before the egg starts "breaking down" after O.


Nice tip! I took my purse so people might think I'm taking feminine hygiene products. I would have a cup, test in a ziplock bag in my purse. I'd put test in the ziplock bag and watch it develop in my office. Cup was hidden in the trash under paper towels :rofl:

Mom I do the same! Great minds think alike ;)


----------



## MissWaiting

Yea I found my best test time is 2pm all the other times I just barely see anything I'm gone test the day before and day after anyway.
Yea I'm glad he will be to he was there with me when I found out and rushed me up to Wales and sat with me and the family for abit


----------



## LadyVictoria

Mom15 - That's a good idea too! I like to use the packet so that I don't have to carry anything aside from the OPK, which I can shove in my pocket or my bra. 

Flueky - I never take my purse with me to the bathroom so it would look suspect LOL I've mostly been using softcups for my period so I don't have to change them during work hours, which is nice. 

I hope tomorrow morning is good timing! I got a peak OPK just now. I'll be curious to see if I get any cramping and if it will be from my right side. June was right, July was left... I wonder if they alternate regularly or if it's a toss up. 

https://i64.tinypic.com/2w5rad1.png

ETA I hope 36 hours was enough... hubby couldnt wait!


----------



## MissWaiting

That's a super positive exciting


----------



## Flueky88

LadyV ah yeah I can see that being suspicious then. 

I think menstrual cups are a neat ideal, but I'm a bit grossed out about the removal. It's very odd as I'm fine with wounds that I can put my fist in, but getting menstrual blood on my hand while removing bothers me. Strange I know..

I sometimes O same side back to back. That's a very positive opk!!


----------



## LadyVictoria

Miss - it&#8217;s nice to have people to share my excitement with :) 

Flueky - I&#8217;m the opposite! A gaping wound would make me gag lol It was definitely a big adjustment from tampons, but once I got the hang of them I fell in love! Removal can be messy, there&#8217;s really no way around that. But knowing I can wear one for up to 12 hours with no risk of TSS is nice so I can change them in the comfort of my own bathroom. Plus tampons can sometimes leave me feeling dry but since cups catch rather than absorb, that&#8217;s never an issue no matter how light your flow is. I didn&#8217;t plan on using them for TTC but I figured it couldn&#8217;t hurt our chances after seeing so many successes with them.

ETA: My temp is up this morning!


----------



## LadyVictoria

Ok my temp was up this morning but my OPK is even darker today. Maybe my eggie hasn't been released yet. I haven't felt anything in terms of cramps but I know that you can't always feel ovulation... Sigh. I'm going to try not to stress about it since we've been doing the deed every 48-36 hours. 

At least we had a good time at the wedding! 

https://i63.tinypic.com/2qi9s2r.jpg


----------



## Flueky88

Lady maybe a false rise?? Way to go on timing. I imagine your temp will really go up tomorrow. Oh and glad you enjoyed the wedding


----------



## LadyVictoria

I dont know what would cause a false rise, but I was reading about the ovulation dip on Kindara and it sounds like its not a guaranteed predictor of ovulation, especially since a lot of people see no dip. Well see what my temps do though! 

The wedding was lovely, between the horse drawn carriage rides and the brides cute little godson that I got to hold and play with, my day was made :) I want a babe of my own even more now but all in due time!


----------



## Flueky88

Stress or alcohol can cause a false. If you have fertile cm then I'd say opk is right. Oh and I don't think I've ever had a dip on O day.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Flueky88 said:


> Pretty yay for opks!!
> 
> Is co-worker making baby fever worse?? I think BD has a hard time officially ttc but happy to have another. I think waiting til end of year sounds like a good plan. It's in the future;)

I dunno about making it worse. I've always had "the fever", just more so now cuz I already have a baby and know what it's like. The floodgates are open. lol

I feel like if we were all sitting around, talking about O stuff in person, I'd just be there smiling and nodding. lol. All this talk of temps and peaks and all that is a little over my head. I've never really had to deal with it cuz Alex was a surprise, so I can't really contribute. But I'm slowly learning. :)


----------



## LadyVictoria

Flueky - I havent had any alcohol since Thursday, and Ive never noticed it affect my temps in the past. I dont drink much or often though. 

After doing some more research I learned that you can have a long LH surge and get positive OPKs during and even after ovulation! I think that may apply to me. I got my right side cramping last night and my OPK was still peak around 8pm. I think Im now officially in my TWW.

Pretty - Thats ok! I feel like some people are more go with the flow when trying and others (like me) want ALL the information and research things to death lol It was confusing at first because I wasnt quite sure what I was looking for, but after reading books, blogs, and posts in pregnancy groups, Ive learned way more than I ever thought I could about the road to conception lol


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty lol baby fever is terrible when your partner isn't ready. I guess it's our equivalent of "blue balls"

I really had no idea before I ttc. I learned a few things early on, but as time went by I became more proactive. Fertility friend helped me as well as the book taking charge of your fertility. The month I conceived V I'd actually scheduled an appt with a fertility specialist after the holidays as we took awhile to conceive. I've never been so happy to cancel an appt.

LadyV well in any case sounds like you are definitely in tww today. Care to attach your chart?


----------



## LadyVictoria

No problem. I dont know how to link to it. 
https://i64.tinypic.com/1to5jk.jpg


----------



## Mom15

Sorry I have been quiet ladies. Its been a rough week and a half. First DH got a cold, then both DS1 & 2 and then I. And even worse we had to relieve our dog after he got sick with a very fast growing cancer. He first got sick in June and we spent $3K to get an almost 10lb tumor removed hoping it would be benign and our doggie would be fine. But last week he got weak again, stopped eating and we could see his abdomen getting large again. There was no hope. He was only 9 and my Dhs first hunting buddy. :(
Sorry to be a downer. Hoping you all are doing well!


----------



## LadyVictoria

Mom15 said:


> Sorry I have been quiet ladies. Its been a rough week and a half. First DH got a cold, then both DS1 & 2 and then I. And even worse we had to relieve our dog after he got sick with a very fast growing cancer. He first got sick in June and we spent $3K to get an almost 10lb tumor removed hoping it would be benign and our doggie would be fine. But last week he got weak again, stopped eating and we could see his abdomen getting large again. There was no hope. He was only 9 and my Dhs first hunting buddy. :(
> Sorry to be a downer. Hoping you all are doing well!

Im so sorry about your dog :( My mom lost hers to bone cancer 2 days before my birthday this year. The diagnosis came out of nowhere and it progressed quickly. He was only 7. I hope everyone gets over their colds quickly, too.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Sorry to hear about your dog, Mom15. 

Fingers crossed for your wait, LadyV.

So, BD ,Alex, and I were all hanging out in bed this morning. At one point, BD was laying on me and Alex was laying on him, so we were making a square without a 4th side. I didn't notice this until he said "I was waiting for you to say 'now we just need one more to finish the square'." And I was like "Oh, I dunno about a square. I'd prefer a pentagon or hexagon" and he was like "are you serious?" lol. And then this evening, he was asking me about how much I get from the government for the child benefit and if I (we) would get double the amount if we had 2 kids. The wheels are turning. :)


----------



## MissWaiting

Im so sorry mom

we had a busy weekend i went home to wales went to see my family and went to the funeral home to see my grandad before the funeral as wont have chance to see him as funeral is wednesday so it was either at the weekend or i didnt see him. Glad to be home just very tired


----------



## Flueky88

Lady chart is looking like Friday was O day, but it can be confusing if you have mixed signals. 

Mom15 :hugs: so sorry you've had a rough bit.

Pretty oh how exciting that he brings these things up!!! Eeek!!

Miss hope you get some rest. Thinking of you.


----------



## MissWaiting

yea I havent done much today been very lazy got so much to do tomorrow because I havent done anything today


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Miss - Just don't let yourself get overwhelmed. Take everything one day at a time.

So, my OPKs arrived a couple days early. I figured it was too early to use one, but decided to anyway. Here's my result at CD 10/??.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20180820_1754303.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Flueky88

Miss agree with pretty. Do what you can and don't overwhelm yourself.

Pretty negative for now. How long were your cycles before Alex??


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Well, I was on the pill for quite a while. But before the pill, they were probably 30-35 days.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Flueky - I know it looks that way based on the temp drop but my cervical fluid, cramping, and OPKs say otherwise. So Im considering myself to only be 3DPO. Cant hurt if Im wrong and ovulated earlier, especially when its time to test! 

Miss - Youve been through a lot lately, please dont be hard on yourself! I was very close with my grandmother and lost her suddenly. I dont feel like Im the same person now. My whole outlook on life has changed. Big life changes take time to adjust to. Do your best and dont worry about the days when you cant bring yourself to do much at all. Sometimes thats exactly what you need. 

Pretty - Thats negative but I think its good to start early while youre learning your cycle so you dont miss your surge. I could probably get away with starting on CD 14 since I seem to O on CD 17 or 18, but I still start testing on CD12 or so just in case.


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty it's hard telling to bevause my first 2 or 3 cycles pp were a bit irregular. After that they became regular and shorter than when I was ttc V.

LadyV always better to lean towards a later O date for testing purposes. Are you going to test before AF?

Miss thinking of you. I hope the wake went as well as could be.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Flueky - I plan to test a week from now (12DPO) and my period could be due that day or the next. I have a work event on the 30th that requires some heavy lifting so Ill want to know if I should avoid it and find other tasks during set up.


----------



## Flueky88

Ah can't wait!!! Looking forward to testing from you and Miss.

Pretty any updates on opks??


----------



## LadyVictoria

Waiting is so hard! Luckily well be pretty occupied this weekend on a road trip visiting my husbands brother and family. Although they have 3 children and have been bugging us about giving them cousins lol Hopefully it will be a nice distraction, though. We leave tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Flueky - Here are my opks for CD 10-13. Still negative. BD and I DTD again last night, sans condom. I just read today that a woman could get pg in the 5 days before and one day after O, so unless I start in the next couple days, this probably isn't my fertile window.

Today he told me that he keeps back and forth between wanting and not wanting another. He says when Alex is being cute, he could imagine him babbling with another LO, but then all those diapers. I pointed out that the diaper stage only lasts a few years and I think he's only changed like 20 diapers ever cuz I didn't want him to do so much work that he wouldn't want to have another.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20180823_1802498.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MissWaiting

Everything went well at the funeral I missed him at the house had to meet them at the chrem but I was there that's all that matters 
I'm CD15 today and got my first blazing positive OPK so it's time to BD
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20180826-124508_Gallery.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Flueky88

LadyV I hope you've enjoyed the trip.

Pretty :rofl: only 20 and concerned about all the diapers. Bless him. I am glad he's coming around to the idea of another.

Sorry no positive opk yet but still plenty of time. I bought the expensive CB when I started ttc #1 but I never got a peak as I was regulating after stopping the pill. I went from end of May to mid August without AF.

Miss glad you still got to see him. Oh and yay for positive opk! Time for BD!


----------



## LadyVictoria

Miss - I'm glad you got to be there and that everything went well. Wishing you good luck in your fertile window! :) 

Flueky - Thank you! It was nice seeing my husband's brother and family but they planned what we did for both days without our input, so we just went with the flow. I'm glad to be home and reunited with our dog, and already at 9DPO! 

Pretty - You better tell that man to get used to changing diapers! lol My husband hasn't been around many babies but I helped raise my younger sister and niece so diapers don't phase me. When we first adopted our dog, she wasn't spayed yet and went into heat shortly after bringing her home. We used doggie diapers on her, and my husband got pretty good at getting them on her (despite being grossed out by the blood). I'm glad he got that practice in because it's much easier to diaper a baby than a medium sized dog.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

LadyV - I'll tell him he can either be in charge of changing the new baby's diapers, or work on potty training our son. lol 

So, ya still no positive opk, but my CM is fairly eggy, so I'm sure it's just around the corner. I was just thinking the other day though, I'm pretty sure I got pg the first time on CD 13, but I was 50lbs lighter and I have no idea when I O'd. So, not sure if DTD at CD 12 was too soon, but we DTD again last night, so this could be it. I might be in my TWW right now.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

CD17

*heavy breathing*
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20180827_1803595.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 1









IMG_20180827_1856560.jpg
File size: 61.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## LadyVictoria

There's your positive, Pretty! :)

ETA I caved and tested this morning at 10DPO and got a BFN. I know it _could_ be too early but I'm not feeling very hopeful. We'll see!


----------



## Flueky88

LadyV sucks you had no input. Sounds like something I would do... It's a fault as I'm textbook type A personality. 

I'm sure it's helped the tww go by faster :)

If it was only an IC 10dpo bfn is not suprising. I did get a super faint oe at 10dpo, but I suppose I implanted early. Most common implant day is 9dpo I believe.

Pretty beautiful positive opk!!! They are almost as good as a hpt bfp ;)


----------



## LadyVictoria

Flueky - Im a crazy planner myself but Id never push my plans onto family coming into town (they do whatever they want when they come our way). But we dont go often. 

My test was stark white! I see so many people getting something, even just a shadow at 10DPO or earlier so I kinda feel like I know how this cycle is going to end already. But Id be glad to be wrong! 

I think I may have to manage my expectations for how long this might take us. I rarely think about my husbands age because he looks 10 years younger than he is and has more energy than I do most days. But it could very well be a factor, right along with my impatience, because this is only cycle #2. I hate that my mind is even going there but I feel like this is prime time for when I want to take my maternity leave and when I want my babys birthday to be... but Im sure those things wont matter as much whenever I do get my BFP.


----------



## Flueky88

LadyV I had to learn how to.... make decisions as a couple. I've always just done my thing. Even as a small child. I'm getting better at it. I told my dad what I thought we could do when he was down and he's pretty open to it. Although Vs birthday party was not negotiable. I've definitely improved but still something I'm not perfect about. 

I had that same outlook ttc#1. We were both upper 20s and pretty healthy. Ttc is unpredictable, but it made it that much sweeter when I got my bfp. 

As far as timing it was pretty much perfect when we did conceive V. The only "negative" was her due date was the montj my deductible reset. Not ideal with a high deductible plan. She was a preemie though so it didn't matter on that. I felt a bit guilty that I wanted her to come a little early but came earlier than I'd wanted.

I wouldn't say you are out yet though. Hope Thursday brings your bfp. If not just keep faith it will hapoen and you are one cycle closer to your bfp. When I felt down I avoided bnb. Too painful. My DH was my rock and told me it would happen even when I felt it never would.


----------



## LadyVictoria

That's good perspective! At least you're aware of it, though. The next time we go, I'll be more vocal. 

I hate how much of a toss up TTC is. I'm so used to following a formula and getting the results I want so it's tough to feel like we're doing everything "right" to no avail. I tested again this morning for the heck of it and got another stark white negative. And my temps aren't helping. They dip and rise then dip and rise... Today it rose again but who knows what it'll do tomorrow. 

Did you watch The Office? My husband and I love the US version and when Pam was pregnant with her first and went into labor, her plan was to not go to the hospital until midnight so that they'd get an extra day in the hospital. Things didn't go according to plan of course, but what ever does? I guess my ideal timing may not be the real "right" time lol 

I usually turn to my husband for support but he's going through so much right now that I don't want to burden him. His arms are still healing and he's able to do more now, but ever since we got back home he's had an awful stomach bug. He's pretty pathetic when he's sick. So I feel like I'm kinda on my own right now with all of these feelings. Glad to have you ladies to chat with!

https://i66.tinypic.com/2lax1fm.jpg


----------



## MissWaiting

Sorry guys I have been really bad at getting online im cd18 today 1dpo got a positive opk on cd 16 that was a blazing one then again a positive on cd 17


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Sounds like me, Miss. I'm on CD19 and got positive opks on 17 and 18. :) 

So, does this mean today is 1dpo for me?


----------



## Flueky88

Lady yes I'm the same. Like I'm doing everything right but it's not happening! Mega frustrating.

Yes I remember that episode!! It actually depends on what day you deliver. I went in on a Tuesday late evening, she was born 1230 Wednesday morning. We were both discharged Friday. I was just excited, scared, and nervous. My water broke before I had real contractions so there wasn't any doubt I needed to go.

Well once he's getting along better maybe he can help be your rock on the subject. 

Btw, chart is looking good!

Miss your chart shows negative at cd17 so it looks like you are 2dpo :)

Pretty yes I would count last day of positive opk as O and today as 1dpo.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Good luck in your two week waits, Pretty and Miss! 

Flueky - That sounds like a pretty quick labor! I can't imagine all of the emotions.
I'm sure you're right, he's just trying to get by right now. And thanks for the reassurance on my chart. I'm just scared that it'll all be over tomorrow or Friday and there's nothing I can do except wait it out. I spoke to my mom about it earlier and after explaining how her pressure was stressing me out a little ("Are you sure you're doing it right?!") she made me feel a little better lol Everyone in my family just blinks and gets pregnant. Why can't I be so lucky? Sigh.


----------



## Flueky88

LadyV it was! 6 hours from when my water broke, I'm a bit nervous how fast this one might go as I live 35 to 40 minutes from hospital. I'm definitely having a labor bag packed this time!

Yes when ppl know you are ttc and they ask for updates. It just feels like there's so much pressure and a bfn/AF felt much worse. 

My mom told me a year for my brother and less for me. After the year mark I felt a bit devastated. DH wasn't ready for testing though. The month I called to make an appt was the month we conceived. Irony at it's finest.

Oh and you never know your bfp may be right around the corner ;) I'm really rooting for you, Miss, and pretty


----------



## PrettyInInk42

As cliche as it sounds, when it's the right time for you, it'll happen, LadyV. I dunno exactly how long my parents were trying before they had me. I know my mom had an ectopic and regular MC in the few years before I was born. And they weren't even trying, per se. My dad had been portaging for 10 days and when he got home, my mom showed him how much she missed him and 9 months later, me. lol

I'm praying for a nice, short delivery next time. 27 hours total and I bitched out at 19 and got the epidural. :/ At least next time I know it won't last that long. Just gotta make sure I mentally prepare. And possibly stay away from the hospital. lol

(I posted this "general chatter" in TWW, but I'll post it here too) So, my mind was going like a mile a minute yesterday at work, just being in the mindset that I'm pg already. Today I was a little more chill and was trying to not put the cart before the horse. This was so much easier last time when I just took a test cuz my boobs were sore and figured out I was already 6 weeks along. lol. And, as much as I want this, there's a small part of me that would be ok if this wasn't my time and I conceived in Dec instead. But we shall see. 

Oh, and I've been meaning to ask. Flueky, when I was pg, I would feel cramps in my first tri that I'm pretty sure were just my uterus expanding. Have you felt anything like that this time around?


----------



## LadyVictoria

Wow, that's super quick, Flueky! You'll definitely want to be ready to go this time around in case things progress even faster lol 

My mom is the only one who gets any insight from me. I talk to her about where I'm at in my cycle. With everyone else, we just kinda brush off the questions and tell them, "Not yet." 

I feel like I've heard of so many people who were ready to get help and then bam! Pregnant on their own. So crazy how it can work out that way. I hope we don't get to that point though :( I don't know about IUIs but IVF sounds so costly... I don't think I'd want to go that route. 

Pretty - TTC is definitely reflective of how we can make all the plans we want, but we're subject to life's plans in the end lol I'm trying to embrace it more and just let go of my idea of what perfect timing would be. It's hard though. Good luck to you in your TWW. May we all get well-timed babies! lol 

And I don't think that there's anything wrong with opting for epidural! The thought of giving birth scares me... I can't imagine what it will feel like, but I do know that I'm open to drugs if I it proves to be more pain than I feel I can handle.

AFM My temp dipped this morning, BFN at 12DPO and I'm pretty sure AF is on her way. I plan to pick up some chocolates and a bottle of wine after work. I need something to look forward to today.


----------



## Mom15

LadyV - Im sorry Af appears to be on her way :(. Hopefully next cycle will be yours!

Flueky - my first was born 4h after my water broke with no signs of labor before my water. My second was born 2.15h after the first mild contraction. It was mild but strong enough to wake me up at 1.55am. 
I hope I make it to the hospital when its time for number 3.


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty oh man that's a long time. I didn't even get contractions til about an hour after my water broke, but when they started, they were relentless. I also didn't have a labor class to know techniques to deal wth the pain. I opted for epidural but I almost missed the window. They told me they were afraid she'd come down when they sat me up as I was 8.5. 

Yes definitely had those mild cramps. I think they stopped around 7 to 8 weeks this time. I always think of them as a good sign as they aren't painful.

LadyV I definitely couldn't have afforded IVF. My insurance covered testing but not treatment. I'm not sure DH would have wanted to do IUI. 

I agree no shame for having an epidural. The only con was I had to stay in bed afterwards so I didn't get to see her in the NICU until 6 or 7 that morning. DH went with her up there after they took her. Oh and they did let me hold her for a minute before they took her. I think going into labor and delivery with an open mind is best as things don't often go as we plan in that area. 

Sorry for temp drop. Wine and chocolate is the best AF therapy. 

Mom15 OMG!!!! That is really fast! I hope you live close and make it in time.


----------



## MissWaiting

Yea FF is saying I'm 3dpo today and I finally got my first cross hairs on there


----------



## LadyVictoria

Thanks, ladies. I just knew Id start bleeding at some point this morning but I didnt. I never get my period past noon though (BTW, is that a thing? Does it always start in the morning for others or can it strike anytime? ) so now CD1 is being delayed until tomorrow. But I still got to feel like crap all day. This happened last cycle too... Lucky me :(


----------



## MissWaiting

Yea lady V I always come on in the morning and it's always as I wake up or if I'm unlucky it's later in the morning after like my first wee of the day but that's rare I normally wake up to it so it's a nightmare when it arrives early


----------



## Flueky88

Miss yay for CH!!!!

LadyV mine wasn't any set time. If I had temp drop I just put a pad on and waited. Sorry you feel crappy:hugs:


----------



## MissWaiting

I know I was dead chuffed this morning haven't had the cross hairs before I was starting to think you only got them when you paid the VIP membership lol


----------



## LadyVictoria

Congrats on the crosshairs, Miss! 

I never really thought about what time my period comes until the Ava app got me thinking. It asks first thing in the morning if you got your period on the predicted day. Nothing this morning either, my temp is down, and I feel crampy still. We'll see if she shows up at work ...which was my worry all day yesterday. 

If she doesn't show up at all today then it would appear that my luteal phase is getting a day longer each cycle. I'm not sure if that happens when you come off the pill or what but I thought it was supposed to stay fairly consistent. Sigh.


----------



## MissWaiting

It will take a couple of cycles for your cycle to fully settle back to normal hun


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I always feel like the thread idiot when I do this, but what are crosshairs? lol


----------



## MissWaiting

PrettyInInk42 said:


> I always feel like the thread idiot when I do this, but what are crosshairs? lol

See my little chart in my signature hun it had the red cross in it the verticle line is ovulation day and then the horizontal line is my base line so as long as my temps stay above that then it's a good sign that I'm pregnant


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Ah, nice. Now I'm kind of wishing I had starting checking my temp. lol


----------



## MissWaiting

I like doing my temp to be fair


----------



## LadyVictoria

CD1 for me. Apparently my cycle likes to line up with the calendar date because this is the third time its started on the first of the month.


----------



## MissWaiting

Fingers crossed for this cycle lady V 

I'm 5 dpo today and haven't got the sore boobs or the cramps that I normally have


----------



## LadyVictoria

Thanks, girl. Its kinda hard to feel excited right now.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Wishing you luck as well, LadyV.

Well, I went to the bank on Friday and set up pre-approved weekly transfers from my chequing account to my retirement and TFSA accounts. I stopped saving when I went on mat leave, so now that I'm saving again, I'm definitely pg. Anyone else always getting burned by Murphy's Law? lol


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty when I first started ttc I said I wouldn't temp, but I love the confirmation and the heads up aof a temp drop before AF is nice in a way. Not nice when trying but still.

Lol that would be how it'd go wouldn't it.

Miss yay hope it's a good sign.

Lady don't worry. The AF blues are tough. I feel like AF is much like winter and when it's over it's just like spring bringing hope to a new cycle.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Thanks, ladies. I try to stay positive but it still sucks. Were heading to a wedding reception now so at least I can have a couple drinks and enjoy the night with my husband. 

I want to not try this month but dont know how to do that since I feel like I should still wear my Ava bracelet, and I already know when I ovulate (CD 17 or 18) so Id still know when its happening even if I give up the OPKs. So complicated lol I wish I could be more of a go with flow person when it comes to this!


----------



## MissWaiting

It's hard to be a go with the flow person though I'm not a go with the flow person but I enjoy the temping and all that it interests me so much how it.works ext.
6dpo today I went on a hen do last night was pathetic the bride to be friends really let he down there was only me the bride and bride's mum that went out so I'm organising for her to come to the.city I live for a night out. I didn't drink much had 3 drinks not enough to even feel tipsy. Cm hasn't been as much today but I have been dehydrated today so we shall see what tomorrow brings


----------



## PrettyInInk42

It definitely sucks, but I'm sure it'll be your turn soon, LadyV. And I know what you mean about being unable to go with the flow. I remember (before I ever got pg) that I would never want to be induced or have a scheduled c-section. I wanted my baby (and body) to decide when my kid's BDay would be. Who am I to mess with fate? And then I had my son on July 20 and remember being a little annoyed that he couldn't have come on the 17th or 27th cuz then his birth date would have a bunch of 7's and that he came early and he's a Cancer instead of a Leo. 

Now, IF I'm pg, my due date would be mid-ish May. My MIL's BDay is the 8th and my mom and I have a recent tradition of going to a baseball game every mother's day. So, I don't wanna have to miss that cuz I'm in labour or already had the baby.

So dumb, I know. lol

And sorry to hear about your night out, Miss. If I was her, I would have been equally heartbroken and livid. I dunno how people can be so inconsiderate.


----------



## LadyVictoria

I definitely have babies on the brain. One of our friends had her baby 3 weeks ago and came out to the wedding. She looked amazing for only being 3 weeks PP and had plenty of pictures of the little guy to share with us. She said that they had been trying for a while and then just gave up because they figured it just wasn't meant to be at that time. She didn't find out she was pregnant until she was 4 months along! Cue my baby dream last night, I had the most beautiful little girl! Dreams like that make me so happy because they feel like a glimpse into the future, but then sad when I wake up and don't have a precious little baby to hold in real life.


----------



## MissWaiting

Sending hugs Lady I'm lucky in a way because if I dream I don't remember any detail of it not even when I first wake up so I'm not plagued with baby dreams. 
I'm 9 dpo today 4 days till testing


----------



## LadyVictoria

I remember my dreams much more now than I did before. I just had one last night that ALL of my friends were pregnant and I wasn't lol Probably because I'm now helping to plan my SIL's shower. I don't actually feel any resentment toward her or my best friend but there's definitely something going on subconsciously... 

Anyways, I don't plan on really trying this month. I'm taking a break from the OPKs and will just let whatever happens happen. I've got some things I need to think about career-wise and my husband's work situation is not ideal right now. So maybe divine timing is intervening lol


----------



## TWO2TANGO

LadyV, our minds are so busy with what's on our hearts. I had a dream a few weeks ago I gave birth to a baby goat!! I ran away from it and my dad thought it was totally normal and my mum (who is a nurse in rl) started freaking out and checking it's vitals and saying we need to go to the hospital something is wrong something is wrong. I woke up so freaked out!! lol


----------



## MissWaiting

Fingers crossed lady V . 
I'm 10 dpo today the urge to test is so strong lol


----------



## LadyVictoria

Two - What a dream! So do you want a baby or a goat? Or both? Baby goats are adorable. I'm quite fond of llamas myself but to birth one in a dream would be pretty odd lol 

Miss - Stay strong! Two cycles ago I only made it to 9dpo before testing and then this past cycle I made it to 10, so I got a day stronger lol I probably will just see if AF shows up this time around, which I fully expect she will. 

I ended up getting two readings and both saw me getting pregnant in similar time frames (late this year through next spring) but one saw that something medical may be getting in the way. She said it's a simple fix, but I have no clue what it could be. We both got check ups this spring and I don't feel that there's anything wrong with me, so there's no real reason to see a doctor. While I take these things with a grain of salt, it's definitely stuck in the back of my mind. This same psychic said my first will be a girl (the other said boy) and I will have 3 children total, and another psychic that I've seen in person years ago who was very accurate for me also saw 3. I must be having a singleton and then twins after that because I only want two at the most! lol


----------



## MissWaiting

Get your thyroid checked that can effect things. 
I'm 11 dpo now it's like 2:11am here still haven't tested. OH commented today saying Sunday is testing day I had totally forgotten I had told him but he remembered but still tempted to test when I wake up but will try and hold.out


----------



## TWO2TANGO

LadyV - no goats! They are cute but the smell and all the poop is just too much for me! 

I am not sure psychic readings are actually true. My mum had it done once and was apparently supposed to have 4 girls. She has me and my brother and had no other pregnancies sooo yeah.


----------



## MissWaiting

I had a reading years ago and the lady was spot on to be fair and she predicted I'd meet my OH but at the time I was in a relationship so didn't expect to he single again would.love to find her and get another reading but I doubt I will it was at an event she is a gypsy so she could be any where at this point because it was so long ago


----------



## LadyVictoria

Miss - Both me and my husband got blood work done as a part of our check ups and my doctor did check my thyroid and everything was fine. The only thing that I can think of that may be "wrong" with me is that I sometimes get light headed and feel weak when my blood sugar drops. I've been changing my diet to keep it steady and avoiding added sugars, limiting desserts, etc.. Hopefully this will help! 

And yes, one psychic that many of my family members have seen was super accurate for all of us. She knew my cousin was pregnant before she knew! She was right about the career field I got into as well as me marrying my husband, who was my boyfriend at the time. We ended up breaking up so I thought she was wrong for a while... never in a million years did I think we'd get back together! 

Two - Got it, no goats! lol I think it can be a total toss-up with psychics. Some are amazingly talented and some are not! They remind me of weather forecasters in a way, being that that there are no consequences if they're inaccurate lol And of course your own free will can change your life path... Like I said, I get readings done for the fun of it, but have experienced accurate ones in the past :)


----------



## MissWaiting

Yea I like having predictions to but I do take it with a pinch of salt


----------



## MissWaiting

Testing day tomorrow I did cave yesterday and tested and got faith squinter of a line on a boots strip test and a frer


----------



## TWO2TANGO

@miss oooo goodluck! Patiently waiting for your BFP along with Victoria. I'm not sure who else is actually TTC in this thread right now.


----------



## Mom15

Not me, just stalking those of you who are ;)


----------



## MissWaiting

I'm not sure either and it's a bfn this morning


----------



## Flueky88

LadyV I always imagine how nice it'd be to have a relaxed ttc approach... almost ntnp, but I like to plan and prep too much :haha:

Baby dreams. They are nice, but it feels a bit cruel when you wake up. I find I dream about what's on my mind... well sonetimes at least.

Did they check your Vit D level? It can impact your fertility but it's not routinely tested. Just a thought. 

Miss sorry about bfn :(

Two2tango, I think Miss and LadyV are ttc. Pretty is semi ntnp.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Miss - BFNs suck, Im sorry. 

Thanks, Two :) Im not ovulating until next week so Ive got a long way to go before I pee on any sticks. I dont think Im bothering with OPKs this month. Ill see if that helps me chill a little more!

Flueky - Im really going to try to be laid back this month lol I havent had my vitamin D checked in a while, I cant remember if that was included in the blood work. Ive been deficient in the past but everyone is where I live (along the Canadian border) lol Ill have to look at my paperwork. My prenatal has vitamin D in it though. 

And yes, I do think dreams get at whats going on in your head, either consciously or subconsciously. Ive had some pretty weird ones!


----------



## MissWaiting

Thanks hun just got to wait for AF I'm only 13 dpo so 14dpo tomorrow I should get AF if we didn't succeed so if I still haven't got AF in a couple if days I'll test again


----------



## kksy9b

Hello ladies! I hope you all are doing well. I was able to read back a little but not completely catch up from my last post. FX for testing and I hope you see your BFPs soon!

I am very sorry for my (extremely) long absence. It's been since the end of June since I posted in this thread (and have only been on a handful of times since then). I am finally in a better place mentally and emotionally and would really like to get back to being active on here (and hope you'll let me join back in with this group!). To briefly let you know what's been going on, I have to go back to June 27th. My husband has a heart condition and 4 years ago had a defibrillator put in as a safeguard. on the 27th he was jogging through Chicago Midway, felt faint so he stopped and put his hand on the wall and was on the ground and had a seizure lasting a few minutes. 2 days later, after meeting with the doctor who read out the info from his device, we learned his heart had stopped and he was shocked back to life. We are 31, we have 2 very young children and to say this put me (us) into a tailspin would be an understatement. After about a month I decided to start therapy and it has been immensely beneficial in finally processing and moving forward.

I haven't really been thinking about our maybe baby #3 through this but the baby fever is starting to creep back in! My youngest weaned in early July (thankfully...I think my stress levels messed with my milk and he was like "hmm..that's different. I'm out" lol). DH still isnt' really on board but isn't shut off to the idea like he was 8-10 months ago. We would still be looking at the end of next year to start trying for a few reasons but I feel ok with the timeline. It will give us a chance to really settle after the insanity of this year.

In any case, I hope you dont mind if I pop back in? I've really missed bnb and would love to get back into the community.


----------



## MissWaiting

Omg hun that is such an awful thing yo go through buy that is the gods he has his defib device. Your always welcome hun I just want to reach through the screen and give you a hug as I can well imagine how hard it's been for you


----------



## kksy9b

thank you so much misswaiting, it really means a lot to me. It's been overwhelming to process and i still get moments of anxiety that pop up randomly. i am SO grateful for his device, his team of doctors, modern science and God that he is still here. I've restarted my health journey and have been eating well/working out and that has helped a lot as well. Now just cross my fingers that in a year from now we will be gearing up to start trying again! How have you been??


----------



## MissWaiting

Yea I'm not surprised hun I'd be exactly the same if I was in your shoes. I'm getting there my step mum passed away suddenly and then 6 weeks later my grandad dads dad passed away suddenly so my poor dad lost his partner and dad in the space of 6 weeks so it's been rough but getting there we are at the end of cycle 4 just waiting for af which hasn't arrived and I'm 14 dpo


----------



## kksy9b

oh my goodness, i am so sorry :hugs::hugs: I can't imagine that much loss in such a short time. do you live close to your dad that you are able to visit him much?

fingers crossed for you! with my oldest I had negatives up until 14dpo (my second was a vf/squinter line at 12 and clear at 13). If you implanted late your lines will show up later. not out until the :witch: shows up...and hopefully she stays far far away!


----------



## LadyVictoria

kksy - Sending lots of hugs your way! I can't imagine going through that kind of scare and I hope that all is well with your husband now. "In sickness and in health" is easy until your health fails you... My husband broke his wrist and fractured his elbow (different arms) and couldn't do much for himself immediately afterwards. While frustrating at times, that wasn't nearly as scary as a heart condition. 

Miss - You never know until AF shows, although I totally understand when you get that feeling that it's over even before she arrives. Hang in there! My hopes are up for you :)


----------



## Flueky88

Kk so sory you had that scare but I'm so glad he is okay. Good for you for getting healthy. 

Also I'm glad he's not a firm no on ttc #3. 

Miss sorry to see cd1 arrived. FX for you this cycle.

LadyV good luck this cycle.


----------



## Mom15

Im sorry the witch showed, Miss!

kk- I cant imagine how scary your husbands condition must be. So glad he had the medical device save his life. Maybe we get to ttc together at the end of next year :)

LadyV - are you getting close to your fertile window? Dont recall when you usually O &#128522;


----------



## MissWaiting

Thanks ladies yea AF is most defiantly here and with vengeance the cramps are agony today so I shall not be doing much went out to an appointment this morning but wasn't out long thankfully so now just sat at home


----------



## LadyVictoria

Sorry, Miss! Every new cycle is a new chance though. 

Flueky- Thanks, but now Im not even sure if I want to try this cycle... the timing feels really off since my husband has had some unexpected hiccups in his career, at not fault of his own. So his work situation is not ideal. I full well expect to be in a better place in 9 months but I think its hard to take a leap of faith like this with so much uncertainty... were seriously looking at relocating to find better paying options. So thats stressing me out right now. 

Mom15- I usually O on CD17 or 18 so Im a week away.


----------



## kksy9b

shoot! i got a whole reply typed out but didn't hit send. went to the park with the boys, came back and tried to post and it timed out and erased the reply....lets try this again :)

ladyv- i'm sorry to hear of your DH's career issues. It takes stress to a new level when your job is shaky and (especially for men I think) you throw in providing for a family and potential new baby. Maybe it wouldn't be a bad idea to take a month off and give you some time to process the new hiccups and feel more settled next cycle? Thinking of you all and hoping it works out quickly!! thank you so much for your support. walking through medical issues can be hard on a marriage and a relationship. but it really gives you a chance to test your ties to one another and make those bonds stronger and more closely knit together. this year has been full of stressful health issues. but my DH and I have drawn closer in a whole new way so I'm grateful for them. 

flueky- how are you doing?? i hope the pregnancy is going well! are you all going to find out the gender or wait? thank you so much for the support. this getting healthy journey has been such a rollercoaster. i'm still working on losing the weight from my last pregnancy....less than 30 to go but it's been a struggle but i'm trying! and i am very grateful he isn't closed off like he was before. dont get me wrong, he still tells me i'm crazy for wanting another one. but he also has made comments here and there that give me hope and hasn't given a firm "no" to the issue in quite awhile. i think a lot of it is that he works an extremely stressful job. when things at work are crazy he is more closed off and when its calm he is more open. i just try not to bring it up a lot and am hoping the idea takes hold organically. we will see!

misswaiting- im so sorry AF showed up. when you are trying that is the hardest day of the month. but like ladyv said, it means there is a new chance this next cycle! I have all my fingers and toes crossed that this month will bring you your beautiful BFP!

mom15- i would love to be trying together next year!! How many are you hoping to have? if i can get my DH to give the go ahead for another this will definitely be the last. i would love a girl to help balance the family but 3 wild boys sounds like an adventure too :)

i hope everyone is have a nice day so far! we got out to the park this morning to soak up the sunshine and run off some pent up energy. the heat has mostly broken thankfully after a long hot summer. after a week of rain the ground is finally dry so time to get out to play!


----------



## Mom15

kksy- Im definitely done after three! Sometimes I wonder if I even want three, but then other times the urge to have three is very strong. I decided there is no point in making a def. decision now. We arent using any contraceptive other than having a toddler and an infant lol. But I plan to avoid fertile days once they are back until my DS2 is weaned. I dont want to know how may potential eggs fertilized but were lost due to Luteal phase defect due to nursing. My Lp was between 3-9 days while nursing DS1.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

kksy - So sorry to hear about your husband. I hope he's doing well now and good for you for seeking help. And I currently have like 45lbs left to lose, so I feel your pain.

Well, AF showed up today. And a few days earlier than expected. *sigh* -.-


----------



## LadyVictoria

Kksy - Yes, I think he feels like he's failing as a provider even though I don't see it that way at all. He's always had multiple sources of income, thankfully, so we're not in a horrible place, but I think of things from year to year and we're not doing better than we were at this point last year, which is always my goal. I'm getting a bonus at the end of the year and up for a raise on top of that so I'm hoping to get it. That extra money would come in handy. My plan is to not try or prevent this month. I'm still wearing my Ava bracelet but that's about it. And yes, the medical issues definitely took our marriage to a different level. My willingness to do things for him that I'd never had to before (helping him use bathroom, shower, eat) reminded me how much I love him. 

Pretty - Sorry about AF :(


----------



## kksy9b

mom15- ugh, i hope you're able to get the LP issues resolved. Have you spoken to your OB? It took me about 7 months post weaning to get my cycle back in line (and then fell pregnant the first month it was finally "right" lol). My OB had me on several supplements to help get it all balanced. and i feel the exact same way! some days i look at my crazy wild wonderful boys and think there is literally no way i can handle another one thrown into the mix. and it would be so much easier to put the baby phase behind us and move on...but at the end of the day the aches and pains of pregnancy and labor/delivery, sleepless nights, long hard hours nursing, SO much poop, spit up etc are worth it, as you well know. you adapt and figure it out. my heart just doesn't feel complete yet, i desperately feel like there is another piece out there. sigh...like you though we aren't making any decisions now. we have a really fun 12 months planned and i just want to sit back and enjoy it!

PrettyinInk- :hugs::hugs: i'm sorry for AF showing up, especially early. Could you remind me again how long you have been trying? I hope this next month brings you your two beautiful lines! and thank you for the support. it's been quite the journey but have found opening up to others is healing and i'm really thankful for the support on here. and losing weight just sucks lol. i wish it would be as easy (and tasty!) to lose as to gain :/ I actually lost 71 pounds before my pregnancy (and then promptly gained it back during no matter what i did) but i tell you what...i turned 30 last year and i feel like my metabolism just tanked! will get there eventually but it's a lot harder this time around!

ladyv- that must have been a lot put on you to need to help him with a lot of the basic things! how long did it take for his injuries to heal? that's great that you have a bonus and raise coming up soon! sounds like a good plan to stick to NTNP this month. if it was meant to be this time then it will be and you all will be fine i'm sure. how is the ava bracelet going? are you finding it helpful in tracking your cycles?

AFM, I wasn't expecting AF until next week and then it showed up last night :shrug: either i had it in my head wrong or my LP is going wacky. going to track it more closely this next month and hope that i just had my date wrong. 

Otherwise things here are going well! was talking with my DH tonight about how I am worried he doesn't take care of himself ever. He puts everyone else above his own well being, always. He has been having pretty bad stomach pain the last 2 weeks and I think it is from stress. he loves being out in nature so i'm going to start kicking him out of the house on the weekends to take an hour or two long walk. he works 80-100 hour weeks consistently and still makes time for the family. doesn't sleep much and never goes out with friends/takes time to himself. a lot of that stress comes from a project he is hopeful to hand off at the end of the year to his team and can get a little bit of a break. He is the most dedicated and hardest worker I know and I am grateful for all he does to provide for us. I just worry about him


----------



## PrettyInInk42

kksy - I've kinda been NTNP for the past 2 months. This will be my 3rd attempt. I didn't even have to try last time; my son was a surprise, so putting any kind of effort into this is weird for me. lol. BD is going back and forth between wanting another, but he didn't even want the first and he's done pretty well so far. And ya, losing weight sucks. I've been varying degrees of overweight since I was a tween. But I'm at my highest non-pg weight right now. It's starting to come off slowly now that I'm back at work. 

And I hear you about your SO not taking care of himself, but only cuz he's lazy. He's currently starting to buy 4X clothing cuz the "3X is getting a little tight". IS THAT NOT A FUCKING WAKE UP CALL? He hasn't been to any kind of Dr in years, he won't go for walks with me, something is always hurting (back, feet, ankle, etc), I'm 99.9% sure he has sleep apnea. I've offered to help him many times, but there's only so much I can take. He has a kid who's really on the move now. He needs to get it together.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Kksy - Sorry AF showed up possibly early for you :( And I hope things get better for your hubby, too! Stress can wreak such havoc on the body. 

He's still healing but he was able to use his left arm more (fractured elbow) after the first week. They didn't want to put a cast on both arms (he would have been totally helpless) so he had a full arm cast on one arm and the other in a sling. He got put into a cast up to his elbow for 4 weeks and now he's in a brace indefinitely and going to start physical therapy. 

I think part of me is so conflicted about not preventing right now... Like you, part of me thinks that it will happen if it's meant to be, but then the other part of me is thinking, "What if this is a bad idea?" Time just isn't on our side though, so I don't want to waste a month either... I could drive myself crazy going back and forth. 

I like my Ava bracelet! I didn't trust myself to wake up at the same time every morning to temp, so I like being able to just sync it whenever I do wake up. It's also nice to see the other parameters that it tracks, like resting pulse rate.


----------



## kksy9b

pretty- best of luck this month!! do you think you'll stick with NTNP until you're pregnant or do you see yourself full on trying at some point in time? My DH was the same way...didn't really want any to begin with, then felt one and done and now is good with two...so naturally i'm working on number 3 haha. and weight loss is just a b**** sometimes. i've had a really great 2 weeks and then today did really poorly (thank you 2 day long migraine :/). All you can do is just keep pushing forward and not look backwards and be forgiving towards yourself. I'm sorry to hear about your SO health/weight issues. Hopefully something clicks for him soon and he can start taking care of himself.

ladyv- oh goodness! i didn't realize he was still healing! how did he hurt himself? lets hope PT helps get him back to where he needs to be quickly. I've come to the conclusion that no time is the "right" time (though there are certainly moments that are better than others!). especially as a first time parent it is one big black hole of the unknown, which is terrifying to make a choice to jump into. you have to make the decision that makes the most sense for you with what you know right now. how does your DH feel about it? glad to hear you are liking the ava! i did bbt temping with my second (no type of tracking with my first) but it was hard sometimes to get an accurate reading. if/when (positive thinking!) we go for another I will definitely have to look into it!

AFM, I've had a terrible migraine for the past 2 days. was fairly impatient with the kids today which makes me feel pretty guilty (mom guilt gets you every time!) Was able to go out to a craft event with a friend tonight which was really fun and just getting out of the house for a couple hours really put me in a better mode. Will have to find something really fun to do tomorrow (even if its just staying home and playing games) to help make up for it. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend! I probably wont be back on until Monday so talk to you all again soon!


----------



## LadyVictoria

Thanks, I'm hoping it will help him too. He starts tomorrow! He took a bad tumble down the stairs one night when he was walking our dog. She got under his feet and he didn't want to fall on her, so he fell back and tried to catch himself, which didn't bode well for his wrist and elbow. 

My husband doesn't want to stop trying but I think that he sees how concerned I am about our finances (again, not in a horrible place but things are tighter than I'd like for them to be) so he's following my lead. I know how I want things to go, which is being 100% thrilled whenever I do get my BFP. Not only partially excited and partially freaking out because that's even more pressure to have things like work and relocation figured out ASAP. 

I'm most likely ovulating today or tomorrow but I'm not sure that he knows. He knew that my fertile window started this past week. So far we've only DTD once in my fertile window and I'm okay with that. I will say that not using the OPKs has definitely helped me feel more relaxed! And yes, Ava is great but there seem to be more options out now so do your homework before you buy :) 

I hope you're feeling better and have fun with the kids this weekend!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

kksy - Sorry for the late reply. Well, I'll definitely be NTNP this month. After that, I assume we'll be trying a little more than before. I "did the math" a while ago and figured out that if I take the 18 month mat leave option, we'd save the most on daycare if I got pg anytime between now and June of next year. Alex starts JK in Sept '21, going back 18 months: March '20, go back another 9 months: June '19. I'm hoping to be able to wear BD down with the "just one more" argument. lol. I'm hoping for at least 3 kids.

So, this is my game plan this month: AF is over. I'm currently at CD8. I'll start taking OPKs at CD13 or 14. Try to DTD a few times and just see what happens. Considering how I was symptom spotting and testing way too early and wasn't pg last time, I feel like I'll probably be able to hold off on testing until I know I might actually get a BFP. Here goes nothing...

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## LadyVictoria

Pretty - It's so nice when AF is finally over. Good luck this cycle!

AFM, my temps are kinda weird but I'm pretty sure I'm in my TWW now. We only DTD twice in my fertile window but it only takes once so we'll see what happens in a couple weeks. 

I'm feeling a little more hopeful about my hubby's employment situation after he met with my director's good friend, who is very well connected in our field. She was impressed with his experience and skill set and said she'd hire him today if she had a job. She's going to help connect him to people who may have openings in the works and gave some good suggestions about even trying to create his own position. Send all the good vibes our way!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Status update: Negative opk yesterday at CD15. Been trying to initiate things with BD, but he's always tired and passing out everywhere at any time. Still got a few days to DTD though. I feel like I'm putting in a lot of effort considering I'm saying I'm NTNP. lol 

How is everyone else?


----------



## LadyVictoria

Id say youre definitely trying,Pretty! Lol 

AFM things are okay. I dont even know off the top of my head how many DPO I am (I know my ticker will say). Im expecting AF though. Ive been reading up on resting pulse rate and how it tends to elevate in early pregnancy but mine have been steadily going down. So unless it turns around, Im not getting my hopes up. 

I have the worst acne of my life too, which I never had pre or on birth control, so Im wondering if maybe my hormones arent 100% back on track. It doesnt seem like theres anything my doctors can do though. Im looking into acupuncture and cleanses.


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty :haha: it's hard to truly ntnp I think. FX you get some BD in soon and a positive opk.

LadyV I hope the acne is pregnancy related for you. I had loads of pimples in my first tri with V.

I think at 7dpo it's too early to decide if resting heartrate is looking promising or not. They say 9 dpo s most common implant day. 


Sorry it's been chaotic at work recently. I've read though.

How's everyone right now?


----------



## LadyVictoria

Flueky - How are you doing? My sister-in-law is a bit ahead of you at 20 weeks and he looks like such a big boy in the scans. So cute. I understand the chaos part, work is crazy for me right now! These forums are one of my escapes lol I wish the acne were pregnancy related but it started a month or so ago and is just always there on my cheeks.

I started reading the Period Repair Manual and acne is not uncommon after coming off of hormonal birth control. I've also been asking around and spoke with a nurse at my gynecologist's office and there's really nothing that can be done that doesn't involve going back on the pill or that isn't recommended for pregnancy/TTC. The good news is that things should clear up by the 6 month mark, so maybe I'll have pretty skin back for Christmas. 

As for resting heart rate, I guess I thought I was out because when I looked at the pregnancy charts in the Ava group, the RHR seemed to stay elevated from ovulation. But who knows, maybe I'm not out after all. I'd love a June baby. It would be a great birthday present for my husband and mother-in-law, who have June birthdays. Plus it's father's day :) I also ordered the Premama Birth Control Detox last night, but it's on back order so I don't know when it will actually ship. I'm hoping that it'll help me flush my system of any lingering hormones from the pill. 

So that's where I'm at. I feel like I'm writing a novel but I need the outlet. I'm accepting that the timing of my life isn't coinciding with the way I planned for things to go, and I'm trying to learn to be okay with that. It's hard for me, but I know this is an important life lesson.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Well, we DTD last night. I expect to get a positive opk either today or tomorrow. So, now we wait...

I've been getting a bit of acne too, but I know for a fact it hasn't been pg related. FX that this is your cycle, LadyV. 

So, my boss just told me today that he's gonna be giving me an extra dollar an hour and that he's thankful to have me back. AND I remembered that were going 8 hours north to my mom's hometown at the end of June next year for few days. So, I've chosen another inopportune time to keep trying. lol


----------



## LadyVictoria

Thanks, Pretty! I thought I might be out but maybe there's hope for me yet :) Fingers crossed for you. I was hesitant about taking on anything new at work (committee involvement, new projects for next year) but now that I see that there's no way of knowing which cycle we'll be successful, I'm not holding back. Extra involvement helps build my case for getting raises and I can use all the extra money I can get. I deserve it. So don't feel bad about trying and work obligations. They will deal with it. And if they value you as much as they say, then they'll be happy for you to take your maternity leave and come back to work after.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Ladyv - True. Guess I'll just have to wait and see if I actually have anything to worry about yet.

I did an opk today and it was still negative. I highly doubt I missed my +. Hopefully it'll be better news tomorrow, or maybe it was a false negative. We'll see. And, I don't remember how it came up, but BD took another opportunity to let me know he doesn't like the girl name I've wanted since I was like 14: Emma. Even I'm worried it's overused these days, but I just like it. I think it's classic, he called it "old". The closest he said he'd probably come to liking a name like what is if it was Emily. This is unacceptable and he already has a first cousin once removed named Emily. I asked if he'd call her Em or short or something (and then argue if he was gonna shorten it anyway, why not just use the name I want?), but he said he'd probably call her Lee. So, I looked up variations and I MIGHT be able to wrap my mind around naming her Emmalee. He'll probably give me some crap about how that spelling is stupid, but that's the best I'm willing to do. If he doesn't like it, he knows where the door is. Now I just need to hope for twin girls, so we each get to name one, or that baby #2 is a boy, so baby #3 can be a girl and at least I'll have 3 kids with the same dad when he gets pissed and leaves. lol. Sorry, some things I can negotiate about and other things, I'll stand firm on.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Exactly, just wait and see :) My husband and I are on the same page when it comes to baby names, thankfully. Even if we weren't, I get final say since I have to carry and birth them! I hope you two can come to an agreement when the time comes!


----------



## Flueky88

Ugh I posted last night but the stinking update to the layout lost my replies on 4 threads!!!

Short version. I'm rooting for you Pretty and LadyV.

Lady I'm doing pretty well. Anatomy scan is almost 2 weeks away! Congrats to your SIL. 

Pretty hope you two can agree on a name when the time comes.

Thinking of you Miss, kk, and two.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Flueky88 said:


> Ugh I posted last night but the stinking update to the layout lost my replies on 4 threads!!!
> 
> Short version. I'm rooting for you Pretty and LadyV.
> 
> Lady I'm doing pretty well. Anatomy scan is almost 2 weeks away! Congrats to your SIL.
> 
> Pretty hope you two can agree on a name when the time comes.
> 
> Thinking of you Miss, kk, and two.

Oh no! That seems to be a glitch with the new layout. Overall, I do like it though. I haven't tried to use it on my phone yet. Woo hoo for the anatomy scan! I'm curious, do you have a feeling that it's a boy or a girl? My best friend just knew she was having a boy and was right. My SIL thought girl and was wrong.

Side Note - My Premama Birth Control Cleanse is already out for delivery! I have a feeling that CD1 is on its way (RHR still going down while temps are still up) and I feel weird about being almost excited for it to start (even though I did want a June baby) so I can do the cleanse. I'm just so sick of this acne and excited to see if this will help the acne in addition to helping us conceive.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Good luck with your scan, Flueky. :)

Sounds a little win-win, LadyV. Either you're pg or you get to start your cleanse and clear your acne.

So, I still haven't had a positive opk. And I think the line is getting fainter by the day. Hopefully it's just that my urine wasn't strong enough or maybe I O'd just before I started testing. But it's also possible I just didn't O this month, right? I've been feeling slightly nauseous and headache-y as of late, but I'm trying not to pay it any mind. As I said, just gonna wait and see.


----------



## Flueky88

LadyV the new layout is growing on me and a few things I like. I love the alert system for mobile view so I can easily jump to threads.

As far as feelings. My initial thought was boy this time. I had strong girl vibes with V. With her I changed thinking girl to boy because I had a dream of baby boy. I'm sticking with my initial gut instinct this time. I've dreamed a baby girl twice though.

Yay for your cleanse being out for delivery. FX it's just what you needed.

Pretty thank you. 

Refer to my response on general chatter thread on opks.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Pretty - Thanks, yes I have a lot to look forward to either way. My temp and resting heart rate are both back up today but I'm trying not to get my hopes up. Much easier said than done! 

Flueky - Yes, the alerts are great! I'd probably go with my gut too. You have a 50/50 chance either way, right? :) 

My cleanse got here yesterday so now I'm just waiting for CD1 or a BFP!


----------



## Flueky88

Lady I see your ticker shows CD1. Sorry but glad you have your cleanse :)


----------



## LadyVictoria

Thanks, Flueky :) AF showed up at work. I was in the bathroom when it started, which is wayyy down the hall from my office, so I had to run back to get my products then discretely go to the bathroom again. I ended up dropping a panty liner in the toilet but thankfully had another one in my bag. All of this happened minutes before I had to rush into a meeting with a co-worker! Just that kind of Monday I guess. 

It's October, though! I love the fall, even though we don't get as clearly defined seasons as we used to in my area. I love watching scary movies curled up on the couch with my husband, fall decor, apple and apple cider everything (hard cider, apple cider donuts, pancakes, etc.) so I'm trying to just be positive about that. And then Thanksgiving and Christmas are up next, which I also love. I'm not the biggest fan of the snow or cold, but it comes with the territory.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Sorry about AF, LadyV. Best of luck with your cleanse though. And I LOVE fall too. I'm all about hoodies, cool days, and Halloween. If I ever get married, it would be in the fall. ^_^

So, my opk at CD19 was pretty faint, but the one at CD20 was noticeably darker. Below is what I got today at CD21. This was well after 5 mins though. Does this look borderline positive? Tried to DTD tonight, but BD passed out early. Gonna test again tomorrow and see if I can get some sexy times started. lol


----------



## LadyVictoria

PrettyInInk42 said:


> Sorry about AF, LadyV. Best of luck with your cleanse though. And I LOVE fall too. I'm all about hoodies, cool days, and Halloween. If I ever get married, it would be in the fall. ^_^
> 
> So, my opk at CD19 was pretty faint, but the one at CD20 was noticeably darker. Below is what I got today at CD21. This was well after 5 mins though. Does this look borderline positive? Tried to DTD tonight, but BD passed out early. Gonna test again tomorrow and see if I can get some sexy times started. lol
> View attachment 1044335

The lines look pretty even there so I'd say not peak, but positive! Sorry last night didn't work out for you, but have you been trying since the start of your fertile window?

This cycle I plan to start trying EOD earlier. Around CD 10 or 12 up until CD22 (I say this now... lol). We didn't give it our best shot at all last month due to my emotional confusion and hubby had a stomach bug toward the beginning of my fertile window that didn't help matters. I'm curious to see if the detox I'm doing will affect when I ovulate or not so I'll be using OPKs again.


----------



## Flueky88

Lady ugh sounds like Af had to make her appearance at a bad time. 

I love fall too, our fall is much shorter than it used to be. I really hate that. Our leaves haven't even changed colors yet. Hope they do soon. I like apple cider and cool crisp mornings. I don't love winter but I prefer it to summer. Plus winter isn't terrible where I live. 

I'll have to look and see what is in that cleanse. I know a few things can delay or speed up O. 

Pretty positive opk last night. Hope you get to BD!!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

LadyV - We've only done it on CD 10 and very late at night on 16. I know I got pg with my son on Oct 27 two years ago. So, the fact that it's already Oct again it's getting a little too close for comfort in terms of when baby #2's due date might be. I'll give it the old college try tonight though and whatever happens happens.

Oh, and today's opk was definitely + .


----------



## PrettyInInk42

DTD last night. Dunno if I should start my TWW over again. I'm not gonna do another opk, so I guess today will be 1dpo .


----------



## LadyVictoria

Flueky - Here are the ingredients. I could do without the added sugar but oh well. 

https://i64.tinypic.com/157p06h.jpg

Pretty - Good luck! I feel like even with temperatures and OPKs, it still seems impossible to pinpoint exactly when ovulation happens. So just trying to make sure your bases are covered seems like the best way to catch it. I so wish I were pregnant right now so I could have a June baby. I'd be happy with July or August too but not thrilled about the thought of September or October... I didn't want a winter baby either LOL I guess if it takes us that long then I'll be happy with whatever I get.


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty yay!!! I myself have 2 days of positives then go negative. I'd say you are most likely 1dpo then :)

Lady the very bottom one "chaste" I'm assuming is vitex/chasteberry. It's actually what I finally took post bcp to help my cycles be regular and what I started this year to lengthen my luteal phase. I think pp hormones were messing it up and I was impatient:haha:

Vitex can alter O, but honestly I think not stressing about when O will happen is best. Stress will definitely delay O in my case. Your dose is smaller than what I took so I don't think it'll affect your cycle. I'm no specialist but just wanted to offer what I know.

Oh and I feel you about a summer baby. I was dreading being super pregnant in June much less July or August with V. She came in May and DH said he wanted one born around his birthday since V's around mine. I thought "only if you suffer the horrible heat in 3rd tri!!". I mean if it happened it happened, but wasn't my "goal". Funny enough this one is due month before my birthday :rofl:


----------



## Mom15

Ok so this is the third time I am trying to post....wrote up this long post a few days ago when suddenly the format changed and my post was lost. Started one just now and out of nowhere the site reloaded. So hopefully this one makes it. I can’t remember what I wrote before and I’m too tired to go back and re-read everyone’s post. So just a general babydust to all you ladies trying. 
LadyV - I do remember that the majority of my post was about how I am a big fan of Vitex as well as this herbal tea I drank. I will copy the recipe in a separate post in case you or anyone else is interested. We started calling it the magic tea as a few of my friends who had been trying for over a year all conceived within 3 months of tea and Vitex. It may have all been a coincidence of course. Also look into Mayan Abdominal Massage. I have had two of them and strongly believe in it’s effectiveness when it comes to cleansing, repositioning the uterus. I will go for one once my cycles return. 
Hoping the supplement you are taking does the trick. Also I have conceived DS1 on cd31 and DS2 on cd21. So should your O get pushed back, it doesn’t have to be a bad thing :)


----------



## Mom15

Here is the tea recipe:

Before ovulation it is equal parts: raspberry leaf, elderberry flower, rosemary, sage and mugwort. And after ovulation it is equal parts lady's mantle, yarrow and nettle leaf. 

I drank it daily. Usually made a big pot of it and I would let it steep for 15min minimum, but sometimes I left the herbs in it a lot longer.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Flueky - Yes, the chaste fruit powder is vitex, and that's what I had previously heard could mess with ovulation. It sometimes feels rare to be so regular and I wouldn't want to mess that up! There's nothing I can do except wait and see what happens though.

A June baby would be so perfect because the weather can still be pretty mild in June where I live - mid 60s to low 70s, which is perfect for me! July-September are when the heat ramp up.

Mom15 - I hate when I write up a long post and then the internet eats it lol I guess I'll have to stick with the vitex after I'm done with this cleanse, so long as it doesn't mess with my cycle too much. I just feel like I already wait so much between my period and fertile window and then have a 12-13 day LP, I don't want to add even more wait time in there! lol
Repositioning the uterus sounds painful! :shock: Was yours tilted or is there some magical alignment? I'm intrigued! Thanks for the tea recipe, too! I've never made my own tea, I just buy bags. Is this a combination of loose teas?


----------



## Mom15

Yes, it’s loose leaf. There is a website (in the US) called mountainroseherbs.com
You should be able to find them all there. Just be careful, tea is very light. So I would do some math of how much you need. Think ounces not pounds. My friend made the mistake of ordering way too much. But you want to order I would say three months worth so you don’t have to pay shipping over and over. Think of a gallon ziploc bag that should last a while. Then at home you weigh equal amounts and mix the tea well. Also depends of how much you drink each day of course. I would do a min of 2 cups. I def saw in increase of fertile cm with Vitex and the tea.
About the massage, it’s really gentle. I’m don’t think I had a severely tilted uterus, just a bit off center maybe. My cervix at least always felt tilted to one side. My massge therapist (she is also a midwife) told me that accidents/falls throughout life can malposition the uterus. What was most amazing to me was that my periods after my son had become very painful. I have a large fibroid and that had me almost double over in pain during those first postpartum periods. The first period after the massage was almost painfree and went from 7days down to 5. To me that was convincing enough that it must have done something good. Oh and what I totally forgot is that the therapist will show you how to do it yourself. Now if you are ttc you only do it up to O so you don’t disturb potential fertilization/implantation. There are all sorts of videos out there if you want to get an idea what it looks like.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Thanks for the heads up about the tea and the massage. I will definitely look into both!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

So, I had to make a 15 month appt for Alex. I also asked if I could make a prenatal appt for myself, but I'd let them know ASAP if I had to cancel it. The receptionist said not a problem and asked if it was my first prenatal appt. I was like "uh, well, no, I've had a baby before." And she was like "oh, haha, no, I mean for this pregnancy." Total blonde moment. haha


----------



## LadyVictoria

Pretty - Good luck this cycle! 

My fertile window starts this weekend and I'm feeling hopeful again. It's only day 9 of my cleanse but my skin is looking better so I'm hoping that it continues to improve throughout my cycle, and that it means my hormones are balancing out. I've been taking apple cider vinegar every morning, eating less sugar (especially added) and I'm trying to be more active. I'll definitely be using OPKs this time around since not using them gave me anxiety last month! 

I also got a follow up tarot reading to see if any of the changes I've made would help and she said she sees me now conceiving a baby girl in 2-8 weeks and having a successful pregnancy. The original timeline was December - March! She said the spirits have recognized that I've made a lot of changes, both physically and emotionally, and that I am ready and the timing is perfect. I sure hope she's right because it's true. I never thought I'd be able to overcome my sweet tooth and here I am doing it because I want a baby so badly. I also accepted that as much as I want a summer baby, a lot of TTC is out of my control and in the end I'll be happy with any baby I get. This is huge for such a Type A, control-freak planner like myself. So we shall see! I hope I have good news in the next month or two :)


----------



## Mom15

LadyV - we sound very alike in some ways. I consider myself a sugar addict and it was hard but so worth it to give it up while ttc. Also had to while pregnant as I developed gestational diabetes. Been really bad lately, but starting to dial it down again. Glad the cleanse seems to be helping. Fx for this cycle!


----------



## LadyVictoria

Mom15 - It's nice to not be alone! The thought of developing gestational diabetes seriously scares me so it was important to me to work on cutting down sugar now. I had no idea that it could have an impact on fertility for some until I read the Period Repair Manual. 

I haven't been buying any sweets when I go grocery shopping but my workplace is the worst ever when it comes to avoiding sugar. People are constantly bringing in baked goods for no reason, let alone the birthdays every month. Or people are doing fundraisers and selling sweets for different causes. Every meeting has coffee and cookies or donuts. Meanwhile I brought a basket of honey crisp apples to work (my husband and I picked a ton over the weekend) and I don't think anyone has touched a single one all day. It would be gone by 10am if it were an apple pie. I'll be working on my self control a lot this holiday season!


----------



## Mom15

The gd def was a shock at first, but then I figured it out and controlled it with diet. I kept telling myself that some people have to live with diabetes for the rest of their life and it was a small sacrifice for me. It did go away after my son was born. One of the snacks I would have were apples with peanut butter :). Made the apple a bit more exciting and the peanut butter is relatively low carb. Maybe you need to put a jar of peanut butter next to the apples. Lol. 
Have you read the author’s blog? I learnt a lot about hormones on it. Maybe I already asked you that. Can’t remember.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Mom15 - I'm glad you were able to easily correct it with diet and that you no longer have it! And I could live on apples with peanut butter! It's been one of my favorite snacks/healthy desserts since I can remember. Sometimes I sprinkle granola and cinnamon on top if I want a heartier snack. Maybe that is what my apples at work are missing lol I've been wanting to try other nut butters like almond too. I follow Lara Briden on Instagram but I'll have to check out her blog! Reading her book is what led me to do the Premama Cleanse.


----------



## Mom15

LadyV - after reading her blog I “self diagnosed” myself to have estrogen dominance which caused my long lp. I used to not O until CD30+. Maybe caused by having been on the pill for 17 years before I quit to ttc. I tried to avoid everything that could imitate estrogen in my body to the extent of not touching receipts. Probably wasn’t all necessary, but I was determined. Before DS2 I had brought O down to cd21/22. We’ll see how it is once I get it back this time.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Wow! That's a very long follicular phase. 17 years is a long time to be on the pill. I was on for 7.5 years and I doubt I'll go back to hormonal birth control again. Nothing wrong with being overly cautious! Look at the lengths we're willing to go to for a baby :)


----------



## Mom15

I was on it since 13 to regulate my period. I lost so much blood during periods which lasted 3weeks. I ended up getting a D&C at age 13 or 14, because my lining was so thick which was causing heavy bleeds. It was awful as a teenager. I only which I would have known about hormones then what I know now. Maybe there was no other solution than to pump me full of Estrogen, but I wonder if there could have been a more natural way. I have a rather large (roughly 6” x 3.5”) fibroid attached to the top exterior of my uterus and I can’t help but wonder if the pill caused that. It was much smaller before my pregnancies (roughly 1.5” in diameter). It’s a bit scary thinking about baby #3 and how much more the fibroid might grow.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Mom15 said:


> I was on it since 13 to regulate my period. I lost so much blood during periods which lasted 3weeks. I ended up getting a D&C at age 13 or 14, because my lining was so thick which was causing heavy bleeds. It was awful as a teenager. I only which I would have known about hormones then what I know now. Maybe there was no other solution than to pump me full of Estrogen, but I wonder if there could have been a more natural way. I have a rather large (roughly 6” x 3.5”) fibroid attached to the top exterior of my uterus and I can’t help but wonder if the pill caused that. It was much smaller before my pregnancies (roughly 1.5” in diameter). It’s a bit scary thinking about baby #3 and how much more the fibroid might grow.

Wow! That's a lot to deal with at such a young age :( I thought my regular period was a nightmare back then, I can't imagine dealing with all of that. I don't think you should beat yourself up if that was the only solution you were offered back then! I don't know much about fibroids at all, but are you able to have it removed at some point in the future? That seems so large to me and I'd also be considered about it getting bigger with a subsequent pregnancy.


----------



## Mom15

There is surgery that can be done. If I had it done now, my hospital would require a cs with the next pregnancy and I would rather avoid that. And since the fibroid has not caused any issues during pregnancy both my doctor and I think it would be fine having another (last) pregnancy. He did say he has never had a patient going into pregnancy with a fibroid that large, so there is still some worry about when is it getting so big that it does cause a problem. Also I still look pregnant. I know I am only 4 months pp and can’t expect miracles, but I didn’t look this pregnant after DS1, so it would be even worse after another baby. But again I would not care about that if the desire for a third is still there next fall. I don’t feel it on a day to day bases, so I don’t feel the need to have it removed. One thing I will asked my doctor is if he expects it to grow during menopause. If so, I might consider surgery just to avoid health issues down the road. The thought of going under doesn’t scare me nearly as much as the thought of what would happen to my boys if sth were to go wrong during surgery. I swear those thoughts get worse with every child I have. Ok happy thoughts now!
I’m curious if you will see a change in cm or cycle length with the cleanse?


----------



## Flueky88

Lady glad you are having positive results from the cleanse. Also, not tracking stressed me out more:rofl:


Mom holy moly. I would think you'd be high risk as I'm sure it might cause problems with a baby growing and a fibroid taking up that much space. I'd say you'd be closely monitored. I'd probably feel more comfortable having the surgery and accepting I'd have a c-section. Our manager is having a hysterectomy due to a large fibroid. I can't recall the size and she's either late 40s early 50s so no desire for baby making. 

However, it's definitely your choice and I'm no expert in that area. Hope it doesn't cause issues with ttc or pregnancy. I can understand though in a way. ACOG recommends waiting 18 months to 2 yrs after delivery to get pregnant as it increases risk of ptl. Yeah, I'm already at risk and we only waited 12 months. I felt my body was ready and both my drs said it was fine. So there ya go.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Mom15 - That's definitely a big decision! You have to do what's right for you, though. I wish you the best with your health and whatever you decide! 

I'll let you know if I observe any changes. I'm thinking about taking Mucinex again since I have some left over from August but we'll see. That definitely made a huge difference in my CF, which was already abundant before. I'll probably start with OPKs tomorrow. 

Flueky - How are you doing? Yes, not knowing what's going on is far more stressful! The control freak part of me won, but at least I tried to go with the flow once in my life LOL


----------



## Mom15

Thanks ladies!
Flueky - I have been high risk my last two pregnancies so lots of visits and scans. I also have a bicornuate uterus which was the original cause for my doctor to put me as high risk. The other concern for surgery would be that it could thin the iterine wall as the fibroid is attached to it. It’s one of those things where we will never know which is the best way forward. Just the fact that I have had two full term (actually carried ds2 longer with a bigger fibroid) pregnancies and no iugr with either boy. So cs aside I would be terrified that my uterus could rupture during pregnancy. 
We’ll see since I am only 4 month pp I don’t really need to make a decision, but I think about it every day. Last time my cycle returned 11mons pp. I find myself checking cm lately and then I think it’ll be a long 5 mins if I am already checking cm. Last time my entire uterus hurt when I O’ed the first time. It may have been the fibroid that actually hurt. This feels like a really loooong tww. Lol. 
Will you find out the gender soon Flueky?


----------



## Flueky88

LadyV as for cm. I get ewcm, but I have a little trouble with dryness around my opening :blush: I have used preseed both times to assist with that as it's a fertility friendly lube. I only used it externally, but some women use internally. Could be something for you to think about.

:rofl: I think I tried going with the flow twice while ttc dd. First was first cycle and second was just after 12 months of ttc. I had the shortest cycle like 22 days. Drove me batty.

Mom so either way risks. It sounds like it may be better to wait then. Glad it didn't cause any IUGR either :)

I found waiting for first pp AF annoying because I didn't know when to expect O. I did have clear O signs though. Mine came back 15 weeks pp as I quit combi Feeding at 3 months. I'm hoping to BF exclusively on my leave and maybe pump to have some extra when I go to work. Thankfully, I can easily pump with my current job. My previous I would have had to pump in the car which is awkward and worrying about milk spoiling.

Is your LO starting to sttn??


I find out gender Monday :) :) I'm so excited. Hope baby cooperates. It was the first thing we saw with V, she was proud of her girly bits :rofl:


----------



## Mom15

Yes he does really well at night. We don’t have a schedule yet and he on and off naps until I go to bed at 10pm. I usually have him down by 11pm the latest. And then he may wake up once or not at all til 6 or 7 am. That was unheard of with my first. My first was a great napper though. This one is more into capnapping which could also be due to the noise his big brother makes. Exciting you will find out the gender Monday and good luck with the scan in general.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Hang in there, Mom15! 

Flueky - I actually don't have a dryness issue at all, but I wanted to try the "Trifecta to getting pregnant" (Mucinex + Preseed + SoftCups). Once I saw the affects of the Mucinex, I knew I wouldn't need the Preseed so I just did 2/3. Didn't result in a BFP so I didn't bother with it again (waste of SoftCups), but I do still have leftover Mucinex which is why I may try it again. 

How exciting that you find out on Monday! I hope this baby gives you a good view too lol Are you telling anyone?


----------



## LadyVictoria

I had a very realistic BFP dream last night! I took two tests (a cheapie and FRER) and both were positive and my husband's reaction was so cute. It was a mixture of shock and pure happiness. I have no idea where we were but his brother's family was there, too. I have a feeling that when it happens, his brother will be one of the first people to know since they're so close. It's not my first BFP dream but maybe it's a good sign for this cycle. Fingers crossed! 

I wonder where Pretty and MissWaiting are?


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I'm here. lol. Didn't really have much to contribute your convo with Mom15, LadyV.

Currently 10dpo. AF is technically late, but if I O'd late, I'd expect a slightly longer cycle. Took a cheapie test this morning. I MAYBE see something in the inverted pic, but it could also just be fluff or something.

Also been kinda sick for a few days: coughing, stuffed up, achy, but no fever. I think I'm starting to get better now.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Oh, hello! Is your luteal phase shorter than 10 days? That might be problematic (might mean low progesterone?). I don't see anything on the regular picture. Did you see anything in person? 

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I have no idea about my LP. I've never tracked anything until these last couple months. And even in person, the test is a real squinter. Gonna take another one on Sunday if AF doesn't show up first.


----------



## Mom15

Pretty - can’t decide if I see sth or not. I see what you mean on the inverted. How do you track your cycle now? Are you doing opks? Hoping AF stays away!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Mom15 - My fitbit app has a feature that helps you track the length of your cycle and then gives you an approximate "fertile window". I've also used opks for the last couple months.

And this was my test this morning...


----------



## Mom15

Wohoo! That’s a bfp! No squinting required. I knew there was something on your test yesterday. How are you feeling?


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty definite bfp. With wondfos I'd only test every other day. They didn't show good progression for me this time. It's why I spent so mhch on frer:haha:

Any symptoms?? Other than sickly before??


----------



## PrettyInInk42

It doesn't feel like a BFP. More like an IBP (itty bitty positive), lol. No symptoms that I notice. Every now and then, my boobs feel a tiny bit fuller. Not at this moment though. I didn't really have a lot of symptoms with my first though. I actually bought one of those at home dopplers and was checking for his heartbeat everyday from 11 weeks until I could feel him moving regularly. 

So, my plan going forward is to keep my Oct 23 prenatal appt. They'll give me a requisition for blood work. Once that's confirmed, I guess I'll need to tell SO (I think I'll just call him that from now on). And I think they'll probably tell me to have an ultrasound, just to check for a heartbeat and get a proper EDD based on measurements. So, not sure if I should tell him before so he can come with me, or tell him after once we have it all super confirmed. Sound good?


----------



## LadyVictoria

Pretty - I definitely see a line there! Fingers crossed for you! 

What I meant about the luteal phase is that you usually have a set amount of days between ovulation and when you get your period. Mine is 12 days on average (but it can vary by a day more or less). A luteal phase less than 10 days is problematic because it may not allow implantation to successfully happen. That's why I was asking. But it looks like you may not have anything to worry about! 

As for me.. I need to vent! Ovulation is 3 days away and we haven't had sex yet... Life is really dealing us a sh!tty hand right now. SO much stress between issues with family members (both mine and his) and big transitions at work, and I'm throwing a big event for the first time tomorrow and there's a lot of pressure to make it better than previous years.

I feel like I've done SO much differently this cycle to give ourselves the best chance. I've cut back on sugar tremendously, I choke down ACV and this Premama cleanse every morning and the taste of both is starting to make me sick. I try to be more active and on top of that I'm taking care of everyone else in my life, from my family to co-workers. I can't catch a freaking break. I really don't want this month to go to waste.


----------



## Mom15

I’m sorry LadyV. It’s always the worst timing isn’t it. I know it’s not the most romantic, but hopefully you find time for at least a quicky. You haven’t missed your O yet so still perfect timing. Are you doing opks?


----------



## LadyVictoria

Thanks, Mom15! I actually left him a note this morning that explained how I'm feeling and we talked on the phone during my lunch break. We apologized for letting this funk take over and will be spending some quality time together tonight. I do use OPKs and they've been negative so far. I don't anticipate getting a positive until tomorrow or Wednesday. 

Since my plan to BD every other day starting CD12 didn’t happen, I don’t know whether or not I should aim for the next 3 days or still do every other, which would likely mean just hitting O-3 (today) and O-1. I have no idea what my husband’s sperm is like but he’s in his late 40s and my doctor recommended EOD. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Mom15

For what it’s worth, we have always just done EOD when I have conceived. On the surface it looks like it takes me a while to get pregnant, but I think there have always been reasons. Ttc#1 I came off of the pill I had been on for 17 years. Like mentioned before I had long irregular cycles. So it took 9 month, but in those I had only 6 cycles. Then we missed O 2-3 times due to the fact I was just learning about tracking my cycle. So realistically it only took 3-4 months. Then ttc#2 I was a pro at tracking, but nursing gave me a luteal Phase defect. Worst was a 3 day LP. started ttc#2 July 2016. As soon as I quit nursing Jan. 2017, I had a cp, then conceived but mc. Then first try 7months later DS#2 was made. So I literally conceived every cycle I wasn’t nursing, just one of those times baby stuck. So again it looks like it took 15mons to conceive DS2, but it was due to nursing and non viable pregnancy(s).
Not sure what I am getting at lol, just that eod has worked twice. And with our second we stopped two days before O. Tried to sway girl. Lol. Next time I think we will try 5 days out first cycle, then 4 and so on until I get too impatient if I don’t conceive. 
Glad you had a good talk with your DH. Happy bd’ing :)


----------



## Flueky88

Good luck ladyV. Feel free to vent when you need to. Maybe do todauy 3 days before O, then 1 day before and O day. That would still give great chances :)

AFM scan went well. Couldn't get all the spine images so we get another scan in 5 weeks. We were able to confirm gender. Team pink again. I'm a little disappointed but it's okay. V will have a sister close in age and I'll imagine they will almost be like twins :haha:


----------



## LadyVictoria

Mom15 - Thank you for sharing and sorry for your losses. That makes me feel better! But I just got this positive OPK so I'm thinking I may not have as much time as I thought. I wonder if the vitex in my Premama cleanse is causing a slightly earlier ovulation? I wonder if I'll have more noticeable, one-sided cramping when it happens too. We shall see! 

https://i67.tinypic.com/j0yvlk.jpg

Flueky - Thanks for the advice! I really don't know what to do now that I got a positive OPK a little bit sooner than I expected. 

Congratulations on another baby girl! I understand wanting one of each, but I'm sure they will be close :)


----------



## Flueky88

LadyV I would just BD today and tomorrow then if you both feel up to it :) I wouldn't be suprised if earlier O was due to your changes. Lots of baby dust!!


----------



## LadyVictoria

That may be our best bet. Definitely wasn't expecting that! Now I'm really kicking myself for missing out on prime time.


----------



## Flueky88

O and the day before are still great days/timing :)


----------



## LadyVictoria

True. I guess we'll see how this all plays out!


----------



## Mom15

What Flueky said! Bd today and tomorrow and I think your chances are just as good. Assuming everything is fine with Dh’s swimmers there are still millions of them trying to make it to your egg. And I wouldn’t be surprised if your O is happening a bit earlier due to the supplements. Btw. besides EOD we have never bd’d once my cm switched to creamy with is also the day I get a temp “rise” on 1dpo. After many cycles I noticed that my temp at 1dpo is very consistently 97.4 and then goes further up at 2-3dpo. I just went back through my charts and it’s almost creepy how it is the same temp at 1dpo except for the cycles I was breastfeeding. I can geek out on data and it’s fascinating to me how much our body temp can tell us. 

Flueky - congrats on a healthy baby girl. I didn’t find out gender until birth, but I worked hard to prepare myself for another boy just in case which turned out to be a good thing. That way I went through the disappointment of not having a girl during pregnancy and was happy no matter what at birth. Don’t feel bad about negative feelings. I think what people who don’t understand your disappointment confuse is, I never felt sad about my baby being a boy, it’s a sadness about what I may never have. I still can get sad if I think too much about it. If we go for another of course there is still the chance for a girl, but I think to protect myself I’m already assuming it will be another boy and that way if it’s a girl I will be excited, but not disappointed if it’s another boy.


----------



## LadyVictoria

I guess that's the plan, now! My big work event is tomorrow and I'm sure I'll be able to go home early once it's done. That'll give me some time to relax before hubby gets home.

It is really cool to have data to look at, even though not everyone ovulates on the day of a temp drop. There are times when I think I ovulated when my temp was rising. I think I've accepted that it's all an approximation and I likely can't pinpoint ovulation, rather just have a good guess about the general time frame when it happened. Even when I do have one-sided cramping, I think, "What if it's just gas or something?" lol

That's a great approach to combat gender disappointment! My cousin has one girl and 2 boys. She was so sad when her last was a boy because she wanted another girl. Cried for days!


----------



## LadyVictoria

My event went well today! I got to leave early afterwards and got a peak OPK! It's the darkest one I think I've ever gotten, actually (faintest control line I've had). I'm really curious to see if I'll have any cramping from ovulation and if it will be stronger. Definitely doing the deed tonight:)

https://i63.tinypic.com/flzqfs.jpg


----------



## Mom15

Wow sure looks like the cleanse may be causing a strong LH surge. Fx for a super strong O! Curious when’s your temp will spike.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Thanks! My temp is slightly up from yesterday. Sometimes my temps slowly rise and other times, big spikes after O.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Best of luck this cycle, LadyV! :)

And I don't think I've congratulated you on another girl, Flueky. If you remember correctly, I know all about gender disappointment. There are pros for either gender and I'm sure your girls will be the best of friends. Congrats!

Just found out today that a local midwife clinic has a spot open for me. ^_^


----------



## LadyVictoria

Thanks, Pretty! Have you taken any more tests? Hopefully your lines are darker now.

AFM I think I ovulated last night. I noticed fertile fluid when I wiped before we DTD (can’t really tell what’s what afterwards) and then from 8-10pm I had some right sided cramping. Ava moved my ovulation to today (from tomorrow) and I suppose that’s not entirely wrong since my egg should still be around, hopefully being fertilized! My temp and pulse are both up again today. I think I’ll consider tomorrow 1DPO. I have a feeling that FF will give me cross hairs on CD15 because of the temp dip but we’ll see. Yesterday made 3 years since my husband proposed and I think it would be so sweet to conceive on such a special day for us.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Ya, I took a test yesterday morning and it was pretty positive. I have 2 more of the cheapies, so I'll probably use those up, but I dunno which day.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Yay!!! Those are great lines!


----------



## Mom15

LadyV - glad it all worked out and I think you ended up with great timing! And the waiting begins....

Pretty - very nice looking test and yay that your midwife has a spot for you!


----------



## LadyVictoria

Mom15 said:


> LadyV - glad it all worked out and I think you ended up with great timing! And the waiting begins....
> 
> Pretty - very nice looking test and yay that your midwife has a spot for you!

Thank you :) Yes, bring on the torturous TWW lol It doesn't help that my SIL and best friend's showers are coming up. I'm testing on Halloween and then SIL's shower is that following Saturday. I'm in charge of decorations and favors, but I already bought most of them. Then my best friend's shower is the next weekend. I have to get her gift. I'm literally forced to have babies on the brain!


----------



## Mom15

Wow, no escaping the baby thoughts for sure. And good for you waiting two weeks to test. I don’t make it past 8dpo. Well I used to until I discovered internet cheapies. Ever since then I can’t wait to test.


----------



## LadyVictoria

The farthest I've made it is 10DPO but I'm trying to be good lol No guarantees that I won't pee on a cheapie at that point. I have a ton that come with the [email protected] OPKs and a 3-pack of FRER that I won't touch unless I get something on a cheapie. My luteal phase is usually only 12 days so it would be suspicious to make it to a full two weeks! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Mom15

Yeah mine has always been 11-12 days. So I felt testing at 8/9 dpo was justified. Lol


----------



## Flueky88

Lady yay for tww. Ahhh it can be difficult to have babies on the brain while ttc. I hope you have a baby growing in you very soon and on such a special date. I also tended not to bring out frer unless something on wondfo caught my eye. I tested on a whim with frer after a ghost line on wondfo at 9dpo this time. I didn't test until 13dpo with V. I also used more frer this year than when ttc V.

Mom15 I usually didn't like testing until 11dpo but my patience was crap this time.

Pretty yay for mw!!


----------



## LadyVictoria

Mom15 - I think 8-9 can still be too early so 10DPO is the magic number for me for some reason LOL We'll see how far I make it this time around. 

Flueky - I really hope that I do too :)


----------



## LadyVictoria

Got my crosshairs in FF today putting me at 3DPO so maybe I'll just go with that? I wouldn't be sad to shorten the wait by a day lol Then I could test in a week at 10DPO! I don't know if I'll be able to hold out longer than that.


----------



## Flueky88

Woohoo!! I always loved getting CH. What's ava saying on O date??


----------



## LadyVictoria

Flueky88 said:


> Woohoo!! I always loved getting CH. What's ava saying on O date??

Me too :) Ava is just a day behind and thinks CD17. But I guess I'd still be ovulating on CD17 if my egg was released the evening of 16, right? lol Either way, I just hope it was fertilized and I have a bundle of cells floating around in there that will implant!


----------



## Mom15

LadyV how is the tww going??? 

How are the other ladies?


----------



## LadyVictoria

Mom15 said:


> LadyV how is the tww going???
> 
> How are the other ladies?

I'm really trying not to get caught up in my symptoms but it's so hard!
I'm 8DPO today and have a mild headache this morning. Yesterday, my lower back ached all throughout the day, to the point where I felt uncomfortable but not uncomfortable enough to take anything for it. Neither of those are usual for me so it's hard not to think "what if..." I'm trying my hardest to hold out until Saturday morning to test.

ETA: Out of curiosity I did an overlay in FF and my temps are higher than ever!


----------



## Flueky88

LadyV your chart is looing good. My bfp charts looked different than my AF ones. They both were triphasic so FX!!

Mom15 I'm alright. Had a bit of a scare yesterday that I might have leaked amniotic fluid, but it was discharge related to BV. Still a but unsettling because that's essentially how my preterm labor started. However, I ignored my BV because it was Sunday and a holiday weekend. I also had a UTI that was bad even though I had no symptomsof UTI.

How are you doing??

Miss I haven't seen you in a long time. I hope you are well. :hugs:


----------



## Mom15

LadyV - interesting about your temps. Whether or not it is pregnancy related time will tell, but again it looks like the cleanse is having an affect. Maybe higher progesterone because of it? Let us know when/if you cave and test! Hope your headache and back pain ease off. 

Flueky - so sorry you had a scare. Having had preterm labor you must be on pins and needles watching every twinge or possible fluid. I do remember at 20weeks I always get really watery discharge to the point of wearing a thin liner. So annoying! And I’ve caught myself a couple of times wondering if it was fluid. 

Afm, my boys are keeping me busy and on the verge of losing it sometimes. Really just my 3.5 year old. He is just so strong willed right now. Grocery shopping or going anywhere is almost scary. Will he run away this time? Will he decide to pull things off the shelf? I am hoping he is just going through a rough phase right now. 
Still nursing and no cycle yet. Still debating every day whether or not to ttc #3?!?


----------



## LadyVictoria

Flueky88 said:


> LadyV your chart is looing good. My bfp charts looked different than my AF ones. They both were triphasic so FX!!

Thank you! I'll have to look more into triphasic charts since I don't really know what constitutes one. 

I hope your BV and UTI clear up soon! 



Mom15 said:


> LadyV - interesting about your temps. Whether or not it is pregnancy related time will tell, but again it looks like the cleanse is having an affect. Maybe higher progesterone because of it? Let us know when/if you cave and test! Hope your headache and back pain ease off.

It absolutely could be the cleanse, which I am so sick of drinking, by the way lol I'm waiting until I either get my BFP or the alternative to leave a review, and my feedback will be to provide a few naturally flavored options in the pack so that it doesn't get so monotonous. My backache from yesterday is gone and the headache seems to be fading too, thankfully :) 

Sorry your son is giving you a hard time! It probably is just a phase where he's testing boundaries. Hang in there!


----------



## LadyVictoria

Temps are still up today, to my surprise. RHR is up after dropping. I'm so nervous... I want to be pregnant so bad but I also don't want to get my hopes up so high, only to be let down if AF shows. Gosh, waiting is torturous!


----------



## LadyVictoria

I can't believe my temps are still up so high. RHR is up too, when it’s usually declining by now. Even though the numbers are lower, they’re trending up instead of downward like every previous month has (June couldn’t fit in the screenshot but it’s the same). I’m so nervous about testing tomorrow! I feel really hopeful but I'm so scared of the alternative... It would really crush me.


----------



## Mom15

LadyV I have everything crossed for you! Your temp chart sure looks impressive.


----------



## Flueky88

Mom I'm definitely more aware. I was low risk with V and never imagined I'd go into PTL.

Ah I'm sorry your oldest is in a rough stage. I hope he is able to behave a bit more soon and give you a break. 

Well I hope you and DH can make a decision. I feel like limbo or being on the fence is worse. Maybe it's that type A planner in me :haha:

LadyV your chart looks amazing. I know it's not a 100% but I have a sneaking suspicion for you. I understand though not getting your hopes up. I'm very excited for you to test tomorrow :)


----------



## Flueky88

Mom I'm definitely more aware. I was low risk with V and never imagined I'd go into PTL.

Ah I'm sorry your oldest is in a rough stage. I hope he is able to behave a bit more soon and give you a break. 

Well I hope you and DH can make a decision. I feel like limbo or being on the fence is worse. Maybe it's that type A planner in me :haha:

LadyV your chart looks amazing. I know it's not a 100% but I have a sneaking suspicion for you. I understand though not getting your hopes up. I'm very excited for you to test tomorrow :)


----------



## Mom15

Flueky - I agree being on the fence is a tad bit annoying. I almost want to have an oopsie and that way the decision is made for me. We could def. make it financially etc. with a third so I don’t think an oopsie would be irresponsible. I’m sure it’s all those thoughts that anyone who has two and is considering three has had. And even though financially we would be fine it would still be less money to raise two. I am anxious to get back to working a bit more. I am a (not yet licensed) architect, so technically not an architect, but it’s hard to find a better description of what I do. So if I could bend reality I would at age 35 already have three kids preferably max 2 years apart. lol

LadyV - time to wake up and test!! :)


----------



## LadyVictoria

I’m sad to report that I don’t have so much as a squinter. I know exactly where the lines should be from obsessing over everyone else’s BFPs but no line eye here. They’re stark white negative. I know you’re not out until Aunt Flow shows, but my temps are also slightly down. If the cleanse hasn’t changed my luteal phase, then I’ll expect my period on Monday.


----------



## Mom15

So sorry LadyV, I know how much you were wanting a different result. Hugs


----------



## LadyVictoria

Thanks, Mom15. Such is life.


----------



## Flueky88

LadyV I'm so sorry :hugs: I know it's not over yet, but I understand feeling defeated by a BFN. I suppose if nothing else the cleanse seems to have had some positive effects.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Thank you. It might as well be over. This is how it always starts. I guarantee my period will be here in the next two days. I’d love to be wrong but I’m not. I need to get over my pity party fast though, because SIL’s shower is Saturday and then my best friend’s is the next weekend and her mother has asked me to help out.


----------



## Flueky88

Lady :hugs: will be thinking of you. It can be hard to be around baby events in real life when ttc.


----------



## LadyVictoria

It sucks. But even though I'm sad for me, I'm still very happy for them.


----------



## LadyVictoria

I was really expecting AF to show up but she is not here yet today. I called my gynecologist's office to get some advice and my regular doctor, who I really got along with, never came back after her maternity leave earlier this year :( I am scheduled to meet with someone who specializes in infertility though so hopefully I'll be in good hands. My appointment is at the end of November. I'm feeling better about things.


----------



## Flueky88

LadyV that's good you can have that outlook. 

Hmmm may be the cleanse making your luteal phase longer. I'm glad you've got an appt scheduled, but stinks your primary ob gyn never came back. It sounds like the new dr is an excellent choice for you. Hope they are willing to help since DH is "older" and you get some answers.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Yeah, it's nice to have something to look forward to. I really just want AF to come and go. It's such a busy week and today would have actually been the most ideal for CD1 because I have parties the next few days. 

This is the second time that a gynecologist that I liked there has left. It seems like a great facility, at least from the patient perspective, but maybe it's not so great for the doctors. I'm glad they were willing to get me in despite only moving on to cycle 5. I was worried they'd say it hasn't been long enough. I hope we get some answers too!


----------



## Mom15

LadyV - I’m sorry AF is knocking on your door. I wish she’d stay away for you, but if she is going to show she might as well no mess with your weekend plans. It wouldn’t surprise me if the cleanse changed your lp. And how annoying about the gyno’s leaving. Hope you get another one you like and will stay around. Was your temp still down today?


----------



## LadyVictoria

Thanks! I feel like it's going to show up any minute now (also felt like that yesterday) but it's just not happening. Really annoying. BFNs and temps are still dropping every day so it's just a waiting game at this point.


----------



## Mom15

That’s so frustrating LadyV. It sure looks like your lp has lengthened. I know you said you don’t enjoy drinking the cleanse. Do you think you will stick with it next cycle? I seem to remember reading that herbs can take three months before they make a difference on your body.


----------



## LadyVictoria

It doesn't seem like the type of thing you do more than one month in a row. That's not how they market it anyways. You start with the cleanse and then they have a fertility support drink that you move on to while you're TTC. That one makes me nervous because it uses myo-inositol and after reading up on that particular supplement, I determined that it may not be the best for someone with a regular cycle. I knew that was a risk I was taking with the vitex in the cleanse, but it was a much smaller amount than what I had seen some people taking so I wasn't as concerned. I don't know that I'll purposely seek out a vitex supplement to add into my regimen now that I'm no longer on the cleanse. I honestly feel like I've tried so much and have nothing to show for it, so I'll just keep taking prenatals and see what the doctor says at the end of November.


----------



## Flueky88

Well I hope AF goes ahead and shows up. I hate just waiting when I know she's coming.

Just wanted to share what I took to conceive dd2: prenatal, Vitex, Vitamin D, and co q 10. I also had DH on co q 10 and multivitamin. I'm not saying these did it, but just wanted to share.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Flueky88 said:


> Well I hope AF goes ahead and shows up. I hate just waiting when I know she's coming.
> 
> Just wanted to share what I took to conceive dd2: prenatal, Vitex, Vitamin D, and co q 10. I also had DH on co q 10 and multivitamin. I'm not saying these did it, but just wanted to share.

Thanks, today is CD1 

Thanks for sharing your vitamins. I’ve heard a lot of good things about coQ10.


----------



## TWO2TANGO

I have been MIA mostly because I am still waiting before we try and there aren't many people still waiting here on the forums, time is really dragging for me lately, but we are under 6 months to trying! Flueky is already past halfway!! Now that makes it seem like time went quick. Congratulations on your pregnancy pretty!! 

My mum sent me a care package from Australia and included elevit in it and wants to know when I am going to start taking it haha, she is scoping things out!!

Hope everyone has been well and I will try to contribute more but can't guarantee I have anything to contribute towards the conversation, I don't even know how to read a opk or properly track things. Maybe in about 5 months time but by then I hope all who are in here trying already have their BFP's and are into healthy pregnancies and flueky's baby will be here by then.


----------



## Flueky88

LadyV no problem. I took Fertiliaid and Ovaboost when I conceived V. It was like 60 a month for that. Pretty expensive especially as I was recovering financially after my leave with V. So this time I just bought the vitex and co q10 to go along with prenatal. Vit d because I was deficient. I had DH take co q10 and a multivitam.

AF should be clearing or already cleared the building for you. So that's nice. Did you enjoy the shower the past weekend??

Two, I don't blame you. It can be tough coming to a website for wtt, ttc, and beyond when wtt. Wtt seems to be a bit slower area too. Less than half a year til ttc!!! So exciting :)

What is elevit??? I suppose I could google.

Maybe you can have a newcomer join you in ttc. You can find some good comradery in some areas. Nice to find others to obsess over symptoms and such. I think most people in my everyday life would just have me committed if they knew how many hpts I took :rofl:

I look forward to cheering you on in your journey :)


----------



## Mom15

Haha Flueky, I sometimes think the same. If only my real life friends new what we talk about and what I do to pinpoint O. Let’s not get started on poas lol. 

Two2Tango - fellow wtt lady here :) I just obsess over others ttc journeys to pass time. 
Are you still on any birth control (other than condoms)? Could you start tracking O. Online you can find cheap opks etc. It would give you something to do to pass time.


----------



## TWO2TANGO

Flueky88 said:


> LadyV no problem. I took Fertiliaid and Ovaboost when I conceived V. It was like 60 a month for that. Pretty expensive especially as I was recovering financially after my leave with V. So this time I just bought the vitex and co q10 to go along with prenatal. Vit d because I was deficient. I had DH take co q10 and a multivitam.
> 
> AF should be clearing or already cleared the building for you. So that's nice. Did you enjoy the shower the past weekend??
> 
> Two, I don't blame you. It can be tough coming to a website for wtt, ttc, and beyond when wtt. Wtt seems to be a bit slower area too. Less than half a year til ttc!!! So exciting :)
> 
> What is elevit??? I suppose I could google.
> 
> Maybe you can have a newcomer join you in ttc. You can find some good comradery in some areas. Nice to find others to obsess over symptoms and such. I think most people in my everyday life would just have me committed if they knew how many hpts I took :rofl:
> 
> I look forward to cheering you on in your journey :)

Elevit is a prenatal that my mum is insisting I take. She is a nurse and swears it's the best prenatals, she paid for 6 months worth of it and it's not that cheap so I will gladly take it and put that money into the baby fund I guess. It's $25 for a month supply in AUS and it's not sold in the USA unless through a third party seller on amazon and I am not too keen on doing that. They do menevit for men too but it's just normal vitamins that centrum can do too. Elevit protects against things like spina bifida and other stuff.


If she knew earlier we planned to start TTC in May she would have sent me some earlier because she believes it's good to start with prenatals a year or so before. But I've been taking centrum for the past year daily so I feel okay only starting prenatals now. My iron was really low for about 4 months between Nov 2017 and March 2018 but I was put on ferrograd slow release and it seemed to work, I no longer need it and my iron has sorted itself out!! Hopefully it stays that way.

I caved and told her I will be taking my implant out end of March or early April depending on if I find a clinic, I am dreading having to go back to New Zealand to get it taken out, the hospital network my husband and I are with is a private catholic hospital so they don't do contraception period (imagine my embarrassment when I asked the nurse about taking it out) but a different network I looked at hasn't worked with the implant type I have, instead of being inserted like Nexplanon,(the one used in the USA) it is inserted like a mini surgery where the skin is cut open and there are two rods (instead of Nexplanon which has one rod) are then dug into the skin. (So Nexplanon is just inserted with a gun type device) I regret putting this thing in now because no one here knows what it is lol, but if I got pregnant before the end of December it would have been considered a high risk pregnancy because of the previous surgery I had so I chose the implant. I had been on the pill but after mu surgery the pill was only considered 40% effective so if I was on it we would still have to use condoms and we didn't want to bother with that. The depo shot made me bleed for an entire month every time a new shot was administered and it drove me nuts. I still get normal periods on the implant strangely enough, I thought it would stop my periods entirely, well I hoped haha.

I was actually looking at home pregnancy tests yesterday and telling my husband we gonna need to budget $15 every month for them (I was looking at frer)


----------



## TWO2TANGO

Mom15 said:


> Haha Flueky, I sometimes think the same. If only my real life friends new what we talk about and what I do to pinpoint O. Let’s not get started on poas lol.
> 
> Two2Tango - fellow wtt lady here :) I just obsess over others ttc journeys to pass time.
> Are you still on any birth control (other than condoms)? Could you start tracking O. Online you can find cheap opks etc. It would give you something to do to pass time.

I still have my implant till March/April so probably not ovulating, honestly I don't even really know how to track ovulation, I do know that I used to get really egg white goop discharge every month and that is supposedly got something to do with ovulation. A currently TTC friend of mine said she knows this is a sign she is ovulating, they are currently dealing with low sperm though so they have other things than ovulation to think about. I think I need to educate myself more on this stuff but it can feel overwhelming when you're clueless lol..


----------



## LadyVictoria

It's been a while, Two! I didn't start stalking the boards as much until I was closer to beginning TTC so I understand. Welcome back :)

Flueky - Yes, my period is over thankfully but I'm experiencing some unusual dryness so I picked up some pre-seed. I've never needed lube before so we'll see if it helps any. I now have all 3 pieces of the trifecta in my possession so I may just try it for kicks this month. We've also been good about DTD every 2-3 days so far. Fertile window starts Sunday. 

The supplements can really add up so I'm just sticking with my prenatal + DHA (it has Vitamin D3) and eating as best I can. If I ovulate on CD 17 or 18 then I'll be 10 or 11DPO for my fertility appointment. I wonder if it would pick up on their test if we're successful. That would be ironic! I'm holding off on investing in anything else until that appointment. 

The shower went beautifully and my in-laws were so grateful for the outpouring of love. They have plenty for the baby now, and they're actually rather suddenly moving across the country for a job opportunity so I'm glad that they're all set for baby. One more shower to go on Saturday!


----------



## LadyVictoria

Another good friend is pregnant on accident. Her husband has 1 freaking testicle. I feel so pathetic about myself. Happy for them, but sad for me. Story of my life on this TTC journey.


----------



## TWO2TANGO

LadyVictoria said:


> Another good friend is pregnant on accident. Her husband has 1 freaking testicle. I feel so pathetic about myself. Happy for them, but sad for me. Story of my life on this TTC journey.

Keep the faith!! Did it just happen immediately or did they try a while? Seeing pregnancies pop up everywhere is so tough but keep the faith.

Oh nevermind, I just realized you said by accident.


----------



## LadyVictoria

TWO2TANGO said:


> Keep the faith!! Did it just happen immediately or did they try a while? Seeing pregnancies pop up everywhere is so tough but keep the faith.
> 
> Oh nevermind, I just realized you said by accident.

The last time we grabbed dinner together (not so long ago) she said that it would be a couple years before they even thought about kids. That was the same thing my other good friend said too. Now both have babies on the way. I actually want one and I have nothing. I'm ready to get a puppy but my husband doesn't want another dog. Our dog would make such a good big sister and I just long to have a baby something in my life.

ETA- I don't really look very closely at ultrasounds because they all look like little blobs to me early on and I can't make heads of tails of them. But there are two. She's having twins.


----------



## TWO2TANGO

LadyVictoria said:


> The last time we grabbed dinner together (not so long ago) she said that it would be a couple years before they even thought about kids. That was the same thing my other good friend said too. Now both have babies on the way. I actually want one and I have nothing. I'm ready to get a puppy but my husband doesn't want another dog. Our dog would make such a good big sister and I just long to have a baby something in my life.

I have this strange feeling a friend of mine is doing the same thing. We used to talk about babies and wanting them all the time, she said they would wait another year before trying but lately when I bring up babies or TTC she always tries to change the conversation. When I asked her about birth control she said she came off of_ because she wants to lose 10lbs._ I mean I guess that makes sense but it seems off considering we have been talking about it for years now. Just really awkward and avoiding baby talk. We have 2 dogs, but I have been hounding my hubby for a newfoundland, it's 2.5k and 150lbs and he is not on board, 2 is enough I guess. I do hope your get your bfp soon, the yearning is insane, like a aching inside of your heart! I hope your Dr's appt brings some renewed hope, how long have you been TTC? Have you bought anything for baby yet?


----------



## LadyVictoria

TWO2TANGO said:


> I have this strange feeling a friend of mine is doing the same thing. We used to talk about babies and wanting them all the time, she said they would wait another year before trying but lately when I bring up babies or TTC she always tries to change the conversation. When I asked her about birth control she said she came off of_ because she wants to lose 10lbs._ I mean I guess that makes sense but it seems off considering we have been talking about it for years now. Just really awkward and avoiding baby talk. We have 2 dogs, but I have been hounding my hubby for a newfoundland, it's 2.5k and 150lbs and he is not on board, 2 is enough I guess. I do hope your get your bfp soon, the yearning is insane, like a aching inside of your heart! I hope your Dr's appt brings some renewed hope, how long have you been TTC? Have you bought anything for baby yet?

Oh I don't think she was being deceptive or anything, we're very open about our plans. I edited my response below but she's having twins. Unbelievable lol 

Maybe you can wear your hubby down on a third! My husband didn't want a first but entertained visiting all of the shelters with me, and we both fell in love at first sight when we met our fur baby. She's the best thing that's ever happened to us. 

Thanks for the kind wishes. This is just our 5th cycle. I know it's not long, but we've had well timed sex every single month. It blows my mind that it's just not happening. If it's a semen quality issue then I want to rule that out now rather than trying for a whole year. I haven't bought much baby stuff because part of me wants to save that for when I'm actually pregnant, but my mom keeps buying things... I know I want an elephant themed nursery and she already bought a huge elephant pillow for baby to lay on and a bassinet. I told her to keep it all at her house until it's time.


----------



## TWO2TANGO

Wow twins from 1 testicle and it was by accident. That was meant to be!!! 

I brought my dog from New Zealand with me to America, that cost a small fortune. Our second dog is a dog my husband adopted from a shelter, he had just purchased a house and we were still long distance and he wanted companionship, so our German shepard mix moved in. He was a mess! Anxious and extremely frail, came home at 40lbs and is now a healthy 60lb boy who is much more trusting and less destructive. It's crazy how intune he is with my emotions though, when I am upset or sad he always comes for a cuddle. 

I keep seeing baby things but my I'm being too superstitious about buying things before I'm pregnant. I've wanted a elephant nursery for ages!! My husband and I have this matching set of two elephants and we want to add little elephants in the future to represent the babies. Elephants represent so much for me, South Africa is where I was born and raised, up until 16 when we moved. Elephants are in South Africas coat of arms to represent wisdom, strength, eternity and longevity. I don't want to ever lose that and somehow want to teach my children my native language, but hubby doesn't know it Haha. It's a huge part of my nationality and me. And just what elephants represent I resonate with so much. Everytime I see little elephant teddy I just wanna buy it.


----------



## Flueky88

Two omg that's crazy about the implant. I hope you find someone to remove it.

When it gets closer to time to ttc you could start a fertility friend account. A basic/free account is fine. They have lots of information about tracking (cervical mucous, temping, etc.). Another good option is reading the book "taking charge of your fertility".

Also, as far as hpts. I kept a 2 pack of frer but didn't tend to use them unless I got a squinter or more on IC. Now once I get a bfp I blow my money of frer for progression.

Lady I hope the trifecta works and you get a bfp!! 

No problem just thought I'd share. My Vit D was low even with the 1000 IU in my prenatal. I still take an extra Vit D, but I get my levels rechecked on the 19th.

There is definitely a possibilty of bfp on a frer at 10 or 11dpo. I'd say it's worth taking a frer that morning before you go. I called and set up a fertility appt the cycle I conceived. My appt was 2.5 months later as we didn't want depressing news over the holidays. Cancelling that appt felt amazing :)

Sorry miracle conception happened. It can certainly be disheartening when you are doing everything you can to conceive and others conceive without trying or avoiding. My husband's cousin got preggo 6 months into us ttc #1. She sent him an announcement text. I felt really hurt/jealous. Sadly she miscarried 2 or 3 weeks later. I felt so bad about that. She conceived again 14 months later. Her boy turned 1 last month so she got her rainbow.



I also wanted to add that I wouldn't buy baby things until I was pregnant and at least past 1st tri. I felt like if I bought them I'd never get my baby. It's not logical but I couldn't help it.


----------



## TWO2TANGO

Flueky88 said:


> Two omg that's crazy about the implant. I hope you find someone to remove it.
> 
> When it gets closer to time to ttc you could start a fertility friend account. A basic/free account is fine. They have lots of information about tracking (cervical mucous, temping, etc.). Another good option is reading the book "taking charge of your fertility".
> 
> Also, as far as hpts. I kept a 2 pack of frer but didn't tend to use them unless I got a squinter or more on IC. Now once I get a bfp I blow my money of frer for progression.
> 
> Lady I hope the trifecta works and you get a bfp!!
> 
> No problem just thought I'd share. My Vit D was low even with the 1000 IU in my prenatal. I still take an extra Vit D, but I get my levels rechecked on the 19th.
> 
> There is definitely a possibilty of bfp on a frer at 10 or 11dpo. I'd say it's worth taking a frer that morning before you go. I called and set up a fertility appt the cycle I conceived. My appt was 2.5 months later as we didn't want depressing news over the holidays. Cancelling that appt felt amazing :)
> 
> Sorry miracle conception happened. It can certainly be disheartening when you are doing everything you can to conceive and others conceive without trying or avoiding. My husband's cousin got preggo 6 months into us ttc #1. She sent him an announcement text. I felt really hurt/jealous. Sadly she miscarried 2 or 3 weeks later. I felt so bad about that. She conceived again 14 months later. Her boy turned 1 last month so she got her rainbow.
> 
> 
> 
> I also wanted to add that I wouldn't buy baby things until I was pregnant and at least past 1st tri. I felt like if I bought them I'd never get my baby. It's not logical but I couldn't help it.


Yes!! That's what my mum says, it's bad luck to buy baby things before you're pregnant else you'll never get your baby. It's weird but that's keeping me from buying. I will look for that book and download the app, thankyou!


----------



## LadyVictoria

My mom says the opposite. She’s bought so much for my baby already (shopping for my SIL and best friend got her going and she can’t stop) and calls it preparing for our blessing. She’s super religious so I get it - having such strong faith that it will happen. 

I bought some vitamin D3 to supplement my prenatal and I started OPKs today thinking I wouldn’t see much but it actually looks pretty positive. It’s SO early though! I wonder if it’s just a fluke surge or if I’m really gearing up to ovulate! It’s a good thing we’ve been busy in the bedroom just in case! 



Previous cycle


----------



## TWO2TANGO

LadyVictoria said:


> My mom says the opposite. She’s bought so much for my baby already (shopping for my SIL and best friend got her going and she can’t stop) and calls it preparing for our blessing. She’s super religious so I get it - having such strong faith that it will happen.
> 
> I bought some vitamin D3 to supplement my prenatal and I started OPKs today thinking I wouldn’t see much but it actually looks pretty positive. It’s SO early though! I wonder if it’s just a fluke surge or if I’m really gearing up to ovulate! It’s a good thing we’ve been busy in the bedroom just in case!
> 
> View attachment 1047601
> 
> 
> Previous cycle
> 
> View attachment 1047602

both day 15 and day 16 looks positive to me but I am no longer sure how to read a positive opk, I read in a different thread that it's positive when both lines are equally dark but I personally thought it was positive when the test line was darker than the control line. Lots and lots of baby dust to you!!

What app is that?


----------



## LadyVictoria

TWO2TANGO said:


> both day 15 and day 16 looks positive to me but I am no longer sure how to read a positive opk, I read in a different thread that it's positive when both lines are equally dark but I personally thought it was positive when the test line was darker than the control line. Lots and lots of baby dust to you!!
> 
> What app is that?

Yes, those are from my last cycle. I posted them so you could see that my OPKs usually don't darken up until later in my cycle, so the positive I got yesterday (the first picture) on CD12 is suspicious! I had a nice little temp jump today too, so I don't know what to think. I'll have to keep testing. The app is Premom. Works better than keeping the actual OPKs on paper because they look so different once they dry out. Thanks!

ETA: Positive is equal lines, peak is when your test line is darker than the control.


----------



## LadyVictoria

My temps are still up... I'm wondering if I really ovulated so early. I'm going to keep testing but so far, all of my OPKs have been negative. Which they would be until about CD 15-17 anyways. I'm so confused!


----------



## Flueky88

LadyV if your temp is still up tomorrow I'd say early O. With positive opk and temp rise I'm leaning towards an early for you O. I never had a positive opk and not O, but I know it's possible. I have had a temp rise without positive opk or fertilecm that turned out to be a false temp rise. Stress can cause a temp rise. 

Good timing though if you did O early :)


----------



## LadyVictoria

Flueky88 said:


> LadyV if your temp is still up tomorrow I'd say early O. With positive opk and temp rise I'm leaning towards an early for you O. I never had a positive opk and not O, but I know it's possible. I have had a temp rise without positive opk or fertilecm that turned out to be a false temp rise. Stress can cause a temp rise.
> 
> Good timing though if you did O early :)

To further add to the confusion, both my temp and heart rate are still up today, but I got another positive OPK last night. This morning I felt some right sided cramping. So I have no idea what to think. We DTD last night so that would also be good timing if I am ovulating right now. I just don't know what to think. None of my positives have been blazing yet so I'm wondering if that's to come or if this cycle is just going to be different.


----------



## LadyVictoria

So my right sided cramping lasted most of the morning yesterday and my OPK was negative last night. I'm hoping that I've finally ovulated (although early) but will keep testing through the next few days just in case. My temps are still up but the crosshairs FF gave me are off, but they did adjust them to CD13. We also DTD last night, so we kinda did a modified SMEP (Sperm Meets Egg Plan) this cycle. Fingers crossed for no more weirdness in these next few days.


----------



## Flueky88

OMG lady what a strange cycle. Going by temps I think you are 3 or 4dpo. You can always think of yourself as 1dpo so you know you aren't testing too early though. As far as O pains, they can happen before, during, or after O. In any case sorry it's not been the textbook cycle, but great timing either way:)


----------



## LadyVictoria

Flueky88 said:


> OMG lady what a strange cycle. Going by temps I think you are 3 or 4dpo. You can always think of yourself as 1dpo so you know you aren't testing too early though. As far as O pains, they can happen before, during, or after O. In any case sorry it's not been the textbook cycle, but great timing either way:)

Strange, indeed. The temps would lead you to believe that O happened on CD12 but then why would I get another positive 2 days later? I'm thinking that maybe I geared up to ovulate but that it didn't happen, and then I really did ovulate yesterday. I just did an OPK and it's negative. I'll keep testing though and try to DTD tomorrow to make sure our bases are covered. It's so frustrating not knowing what's going on, but I guess I'll tentatively consider myself 1DPO.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Nvm... just got this. My body is being crazy this cycle.


----------



## Flueky88

Lady :rofl: omg another positive?! How was your temp this morning??


----------



## Mom15

LadyV - been following. This cycle sure is throwing you a curve ball. Also curious what your temp was?


----------



## Mom15

Oh and Flueky - Happy V day tomorrow! My absolute favorite milestone :)


----------



## LadyVictoria

Steadily increasing ever since that first positive. I give up. I don’t know what to think.


----------



## LadyVictoria

I have no idea what my body is doing. After searching and asking around, some people say to trust temps over OPKs, so I took my positives out of FF and it went back to saying that I ovulated on CD13. My temps are down two days in a row though. I know that it doesn't necessarily mean anything at all, but it's so frustrating to wonder every day.


----------



## Flueky88

Lady I agree that temps trump opks. Even with those 2 recent temps being lower you definitely look like you are in luteal phase. It would be crazy if this is cycle you get bfp. I really hope so :)


----------



## LadyVictoria

Flueky88 said:


> Lady I agree that temps trump opks. Even with those 2 recent temps being lower you definitely look like you are in luteal phase. It would be crazy if this is cycle you get bfp. I really hope so :)

Thanks! I just can't believe that I could have ovulated so early without doing much differently this cycle (no more vitex, for example). I would love to get my BFP and get my August baby :) I'm not sure when to test now but I will likely test by the day before my doctor's appointment. Unless my period shows up first.


----------



## Flueky88

I know your appt is next week but I can't recall the date. FX you get to go for prenatal labs instead of fertility counseling!! Could be your body readjusting fully after birth control with help of the cleanse last cycle? It took me 6 months to get somewhat regular.

AFM had appt today. No anemia or gestational diabetes so that's lovely :) baby girl is still baby girl and healthy.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Flueky88 said:


> I know your appt is next week but I can't recall the date. FX you get to go for prenatal labs instead of fertility counseling!! Could be your body readjusting fully after birth control with help of the cleanse last cycle? It took me 6 months to get somewhat regular.
> 
> AFM had appt today. No anemia or gestational diabetes so that's lovely :) baby girl is still baby girl and healthy.

I'm glad to hear your appointment went well! 

Mine is on the 27th but I honestly don't know what to think with my temps still falling. Seems like a crap cycle. They're still above the cover line, but I'm not sure how long that will last if they keep dropping.


----------



## Flueky88

Yeah it is climbing back down again. I'd say you haven't Od yet this cycle then. I had a 21 day cycle once where I didn't track because I was so frustrated with ttc. I'm pretty sure I didn't o that cycle. I also had one where I tracked and at CD 50 or so I still hadn't Od. I took prometrium to induce an AF. I was under severe stress and was depressed that cycle. After that one I Od regularly. 

My best advice would be just to continue wearing AVA, only do an opk if you have fertile cm, and BD when you feel like it unless you notice fertile cm. I say this because stressing over timing and when will I O will just set you back. Stress has our bodies produce cortisol which can interfer with our hormone balance. 

Another option would be to do an IC hpt weekly until bfp or AF. 

:hugs: I'm sorry your going through this. I've been there and it sucks.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Flueky88 said:


> Yeah it is climbing back down again. I'd say you haven't Od yet this cycle then. I had a 21 day cycle once where I didn't track because I was so frustrated with ttc. I'm pretty sure I didn't o that cycle. I also had one where I tracked and at CD 50 or so I still hadn't Od. I took prometrium to induce an AF. I was under severe stress and was depressed that cycle. After that one I Od regularly.
> 
> My best advice would be just to continue wearing AVA, only do an opk if you have fertile cm, and BD when you feel like it unless you notice fertile cm. I say this because stressing over timing and when will I O will just set you back. Stress has our bodies produce cortisol which can interfer with our hormone balance.
> 
> Another option would be to do an IC hpt weekly until bfp or AF.
> 
> :hugs: I'm sorry your going through this. I've been there and it sucks.

This is so frustrating. We really gave it our all this cycle, only for nothing apparently. I'm so over trying. I know that some people try for years and this is only our 5th cycle but I can't help but read into every little sign and it's exhausting. I just want to give up. Throw away my Ava, OPKs, and everything TTC related. I know it seems dramatic but that's how upset I am.


----------



## Flueky88

LadyV I think maybe take the rest of the cycle off. Or next cycle unless you get a bfp. I did that once or twice when I had reached my limit. Have fun with DH. Do things you can't while pregnant.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Flueky88 said:


> LadyV I think maybe take the rest of the cycle off. Or next cycle unless you get a bfp. I did that once or twice when I had reached my limit. Have fun with DH. Do things you can't while pregnant.

I think I will take the next cycle(s) off. Part of me wants to keep an eye on my temps for now. But if/when I get my period, I'm taking a break indefinitely.


----------



## LadyVictoria

My temps have dipped below my coverline in FF today and the strap to my Ava bracelet broke last night. On top of that, the prenatal vitamins that I had a subscription for (they're supposed to just ship to me automatically) did not in fact ship because there was some issue with the payment going through (even though my card information is correct and I have plenty of money in the account) so I'm out of prenatals today. I kinda just feel like I'm being kicked while I'm down. There are some other things going on as well that have been more than frustrating. This has been a cycle from hell.


----------



## Mom15

LadyV - I’m sorry it’s been hell! When it rains it pours :(
If you don’t mind me asking what do your post O temps range in? Or looking at your previous cycles what is your 1dpo temp? I’m still wondering if you ever O‘ed. I know everyone is different, but my 1dpo temp is probably the single most consistent temp I get. It’s always at or right around 97.4. I didn’t notice it until last year, and it kind of blew my mind that it was that predictable.


----------



## Flueky88

LadyV on man. I hope you get a replacement strap for free. Also could you pick up some prenatals at local pharmacy? If you want a certain brand, honestly, a few days without it will be okay. 

I'm sorry that I was corret in last post thinking that you didn't O. Waiting for O is much worse than tww imo. Well I hope things get better for you dear :hugs:


----------



## LadyVictoria

Mom15 said:


> LadyV - I’m sorry it’s been hell! When it rains it pours :(
> If you don’t mind me asking what do your post O temps range in? Or looking at your previous cycles what is your 1dpo temp? I’m still wondering if you ever O‘ed. I know everyone is different, but my 1dpo temp is probably the single most consistent temp I get. It’s always at or right around 97.4. I didn’t notice it until last year, and it kind of blew my mind that it was that predictable.

I don't see any patterns in my 1DPO temps, they're all different from cycle to cycle. My average luteal phase temp is 97.16 but that might be on the low side with this month's temps factored in (Ava calculates these things in the app). I really don't think I ovulated but there's really no way of knowing. Unless I were to end up with a BFP but I'm not holding my breath. 



Flueky88 said:


> LadyV on man. I hope you get a replacement strap for free. Also could you pick up some prenatals at local pharmacy? If you want a certain brand, honestly, a few days without it will be okay.
> 
> I'm sorry that I was corret in last post thinking that you didn't O. Waiting for O is much worse than tww imo. Well I hope things get better for you dear :hugs:

Thanks, they are sending me a strap at no cost because I'm still within the warranty period. I have some hair/skin/nail vitamins left from before I switched to a prenatal that I'm taking along with extra vitamin D so I'll be okay (the prenatal has folate though, and these have folic acid), I was just disappointed that the subscription order failed and I wasn't notified at all. Thank you! I feel like I've hit rock bottom, as dramatic as that may sound... I guess things can only get better from here.


----------



## Flueky88

Hope your appt goes well LadyV


----------



## LadyVictoria

Flueky88 said:


> Hope your appt goes well LadyV

Thanks, me too! Oddly, my temps and pulse are going back up. I stopped bothering with OPKs because they were just making me more frustrated so I have no idea if I geared up to O again and was maybe successful or if it's just more weirdness from my body. I plan to ask about it today along with all of my other concerns. Fingers crossed.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Appointment went well. I got papers for blood work for me next cycle and a SA for hubby. But I think I may be ovulating! It’s so late but my CM has been watery and I got this blazer today! I was feeling crampy so I did a LH and HCG (negative) and was shocked!


----------



## Flueky88

LadyV sounds like it may be the real deal :) FX!! Glad appt went well and they are taking you seriously :)


----------



## LadyVictoria

Flueky88 said:


> LadyV sounds like it may be the real deal :) FX!! Glad appt went well and they are taking you seriously :)


I can't believe it, but all the signs are pointing to it being real. Before last night, we hadn't had sex since Thanksgiving (O-5), so I'm really hoping that it was enough. Tonight may be too late but hubby was too tired this morning so that's all we can do. It only takes one, though! Hopefully we get a Christmas miracle!

I'm so glad the appointment went too. So regardless of the outcome of this cycle, I'll have something good to look forward to! :) It's nice to feel optimistic again, because I was SO down when I didn't think ovulation was happening.


----------



## Flueky88

LadyV in my experience I usually still Od but seems the more anxious I was such as doing opks everyday it just delayed it further. It's actually why I only do opks either around my usual O or if I see ewcm.

Also on another positive note when my temp, opk, and cm suggested O, it did end up being confirmed. If one pointed to it but other did not, I would later get CH removed from FF. 

I'm glad you are feeling better now. I've been there before with how you felt. FX for a Christmas miracle!!


----------



## LadyVictoria

Flueky88 said:


> LadyV in my experience I usually still Od but seems the more anxious I was such as doing opks everyday it just delayed it further. It's actually why I only do opks either around my usual O or if I see ewcm.
> 
> Also on another positive note when my temp, opk, and cm suggested O, it did end up being confirmed. If one pointed to it but other did not, I would later get CH removed from FF.
> 
> I'm glad you are feeling better now. I've been there before with how you felt. FX for a Christmas miracle!!

This was the first time I've experienced delayed ovulation. I was definitely stressed when I thought I was ovulating so early (that first positive on CD12) and then all of the back and forth with OPKs and my temps. But I never thought that stress could affect my ovulation since I've been under big stress in previous cycles and still ovulated on time. FF has removed my crosshairs as well so we'll see what my temps do and if I get them back in a few days. 

Thanks so much! I have everything crossed and hope to have good news to share with our families for Christmas!


----------



## Mom15

Yay LadyV it’s sounds like you are back on track! Keep in mind too the cleanse last cycle and then not this cycle may have had an effect. And I’m glad you have a game plan in case this cycle isn’t it. Keeping my fx!


----------



## LadyVictoria

Mom15 said:


> Yay LadyV it’s sounds like you are back on track! Keep in mind too the cleanse last cycle and then not this cycle may have had an effect. And I’m glad you have a game plan in case this cycle isn’t it. Keeping my fx!

Yes, I was worried that maybe the cleanse threw me off and thinking that maybe I should have weened myself off of it. Thank you! I'll take all the luck I can get :)


----------



## LadyVictoria

Temps and heart rate are still up today and my nipples are sensitive, which is always a confirmation for me that ovulation happened. I'm trying not to get my hopes up too high but it would be amazing if this were our lucky cycle. 

This is the strangest looking chart I've had yet! It's looking like a W.


----------



## Flueky88

LadyV if you throw out those weird temps. It looks as if you have Od. Also normal post o symptoms are a good sign as well :)


----------



## LadyVictoria

That's a lot of temps to throw out. Where would you start? The start of the first rise on CD13?


----------



## Flueky88

Yes that's where I would start throwing them out. Until CD 24. I think there is a button in ff where it "keeps" temp but doesn't count it in your chart.


----------



## LadyVictoria

I'll have to play around in the app. I changed the detector setting from advanced to OPK so it's saying I'm 3DPO now, which I agree with... 3-4DPO and temps are still up along with my heart rate and breathing rate.


----------



## LadyVictoria

I didn't look at the clock when it happened, but I woke up a little while before my alarm went off feeling like I was having a hot flash! I was just starting to sweat and not soaked, thankfully. I had to strip out of my socks and leggings and take the covers off me for a while before I got comfortable again. I've had that happen before and my temps seemed unaffected but this time I have a pretty big jump. I'm a day ahead of FF so I think I'm at 6DPO.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Everyone must be pretty busy! I know it's that time of year... I think I spend too much time on these forums but it's the only thing that keeps me sane. Yesterday I felt great! Super rested and energized (probably because I overslept a little) and felt fine all day until I went to bed. I got nauseous out of nowhere! It lasted for half an hour maybe. I didn’t eat anything out of the ordinary (my homemade chicken noodle soup, in fact) and didn’t eat close to bed time either so I’m really not sure what did it. Then I had a BFP dream to top it all off. I don’t take it to mean anything other than the fact that my brain is constantly thinking about babies LOL


----------



## Flueky88

Lady yes it is a busy time of year. I've hsd things going on at work and have a cold too. Ugh. 

In any case I know we can't read too much into your chart, but I'm liking that continuous rise :) hoping your symptoms are a good sign too. Did I read you were testing Sunday??


----------



## Mom15

Im here reading and have been meaning to post, but yes it’s been busy. I have my fx for you Lady. Wonder where everyone else is? Thank you for keeping this thread alive LadyV. I really hope this confusing cycle is it for you!


----------



## LadyVictoria

Flueky88 said:


> Lady yes it is a busy time of year. I've hsd things going on at work and have a cold too. Ugh.
> 
> In any case I know we can't read too much into your chart, but I'm liking that continuous rise :) hoping your symptoms are a good sign too. Did I read you were testing Sunday??

Oh no! I hope you feel better soon. We have so many holiday festivities coming up and weekend plans, so I understand. We'll be out of town this weekend celebrating my in-law's 50th wedding anniversary. I'm testing tomorrow morning so I'll know whether or not I can drink.Only one more sleep to go! I’m getting kind of nervous now, go figure.

My temps are still looking good and I am seeing difference in my chart from previous cycles.This month was so off for me with the late ovulation, but my resting pulse rate has remained steady above where it usually is at this point in my cycle. It tends to decline gradually a couple days after O but it’s been hovering around 58.5 for the past few days. We’ll see if it means anything tomorrow!





Mom15 said:


> Im here reading and have been meaning to post, but yes it’s been busy. I have my fx for you Lady. Wonder where everyone else is? Thank you for keeping this thread alive LadyV. I really hope this confusing cycle is it for you!

Thanks so much! I hope so too! And I've been wondering about MissWaiting since she had those losses in her family, which is hard to deal with. And Pretty hasn't been around since her BFP unless I missed it.


----------



## Flueky88

Well I hope you find a beautiful pink 2nd line in the morning. You will have to do a quick update :) congrats to inlaws 50 years married is quite an accomplishment.

Temp going up again, nice!!


----------



## LadyVictoria

Thanks so much! I’m bummed to say that I’ll be able to have wine at tonight’s celebration. I really hate that I get my hopes up so high each time, just to see stark white tests.


----------



## Flueky88

So sorry lady :hugs:


----------



## LadyVictoria

Flueky88 said:


> So sorry lady :hugs:

Thank you. I'm trying not to be so sad about it and just look forward to spending time with family tonight.


----------



## Mom15

Im sorry LadyV :( Hope the celebration tonight can take your mind off of things.


----------



## Shoemama

I’m sorry this wasn’t your month! Baby dust going forward—enjoy your wine! You’ve earned it!


----------



## LadyVictoria

Mom15 said:


> Im sorry LadyV :( Hope the celebration tonight can take your mind off of things.




Shoemama said:


> I’m sorry this wasn’t your month! Baby dust going forward—enjoy your wine! You’ve earned it!

Thanks, ladies. Spending time with family helped. The party was lovely and my husband's brother stuck around at the end of the night to have a drink with us (I had water at that point) and shared his and his wife's experience with infertility. There were issues on both sides and they did a year of IUIs before moving on to IVF, which is how they conceived all 3 of their children. He said to trust my gut if I feel like something is wrong and that it can't hurt to get checked out. So as much as I hate AF, I'm looking forward to moving on to blood work and my husband's semen analysis to see what we're really working with.


----------



## Flueky88

LadyV glad you guys could connect to someone in real life who struggled. Sometimes infertility, not that it's been diagnosed yet, can feel so lonely and people don't understand. Ugh I hated the "it'll happen when you aren't obsessing about it" comments.


----------



## Mom15

Im glad you have a game plan set up! Nothing wrong with a little testing.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Flueky88 said:


> LadyV glad you guys could connect to someone in real life who struggled. Sometimes infertility, not that it's been diagnosed yet, can feel so lonely and people don't understand. Ugh I hated the "it'll happen when you aren't obsessing about it" comments.

Yeah it helps, especially since they're so close to each other. I hate everyone's comments on the situation. From those who do not know that we're trying asking us about when we'll have pretty babies to those who do know saying that "they have a feeling" it's going to happen soon. I love my mom and sisters dearly, but those feelings aren't doing me any good, and make me feel like I'm letting them down every month that it doesn't happen. 

I had a little spotting after I used the bathroom this morning so I'm assuming AF is on her way. The papers for my blood work say to count the "fist sign of period" as CD1 so I will be getting my blood work on Friday, and hubby will be giving his SA sample then too. Then I can spend all weekend wondering about our results lol 



Mom15 said:


> Im glad you have a game plan set up! Nothing wrong with a little testing.

It helps to feel like we're moving forward in some way. I don't want anything to be wrong with us, but I think I'd also feel stumped if nothing is wrong and it just ends up taking us a while for no reason at all. Whoever said baby making was fun never had to try! I feel like this is one of the biggest lies of my life lol


----------



## LadyVictoria

Why is non-TTC sex SO much better than TTC sex? After a much needed break, hubby and I had some fun this weekend, and I can't believe the difference. I think that part of it is mental, since sex was always just for fun before and TTC sex actually has a purpose... but also I think that a rest period in between really helps! Oh well. I was just looking at my apps and my fertile window is next week! I'm not getting my hopes up, but perhaps the time off from work will help us relax and enjoy each other more since I won't have to work at all. I'm SO looking forward to it! And hopefully we'll have hubby's SA results at the end of the week. I don't know if it's something they'll tell us over the phone or if we'll have to go in though.


----------



## Flueky88

Lady I agree. I was more relaxed ttc #2 so sex was better while ttc especially during fertile window. I think it was because I trusted that my body would conceive again. I had so much fear ttc #1 that something was wrong and it took away the fun factor.

That's great that fertile window is next week :) are you both off through the week or just a couple days?? I'm not sure if they give results over the phone or in the office.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Flueky88 said:


> Lady I agree. I was more relaxed ttc #2 so sex was better while ttc especially during fertile window. I think it was because I trusted that my body would conceive again. I had so much fear ttc #1 that something was wrong and it took away the fun factor.
> 
> That's great that fertile window is next week :) are you both off through the week or just a couple days?? I'm not sure if they give results over the phone or in the office.

My husband has a pretty flexible schedule but he's off now and I will be off until the new year starting Friday. So we'll both have lots of free time and I'm looking for fun holiday things we can do around town.

I forgot to ask the next steps after we get our testing done. I'll have to wait until January 2 to get my CD21 blood work (it will be CD22 for me though) so I'm not sure if they'll see us before that or if we'll have to wait. More waiting! lol


----------



## LadyVictoria

Girls, I got some crushing news yesterday when my doctor’s office called about the results of my CD3 blood work and hubby’s SA. All is well with me, but his SA came back with no sperm in the sample. It’s hard to find the words to describe how devastated I feel. I spent the first two years of our marriage so excitedly looking forward to finally starting to try for our first child. To know that all of my efforts and preparation in the past 6 months were for nothing is heart breaking. To know that all of the vitamins, supplements, cleanses, diet changes, and tracking couldn’t have possibly made a difference is soul crushing. I feel robbed of our precious time and energy. I feel like a fool for getting my hopes up month after month. I was so excited about my fertile window being next week while I’m off for the holidays, but it doesn’t even matter now. 

While I grapple with these emotions, I am at least grateful that I followed my gut and pushed for testing sooner rather than later. I didn’t let people’s “it hasn’t even been that long” comments dissuade me from getting checked out. I’m still trying to figure out the lesson in all of this pain, but trusting your gut along this journey is a huge takeaway. We will move forward with seeing a urologist and I can only hope and pray that this is fixable. Please keep us in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Flueky88

Oh lady :hugs: I hope tht there is something the urologist can do. Absolutely devestating to hear that news. I'm sure he's feeling awful too. I'm glad you pushed ahead and sought testing.


----------



## TWO2TANGO

So sorry to hear about your husbands SA. I can only imagine how devastated you are. I have no words but I hope the urologist has some someway to help you two.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Flueky88 said:


> Oh lady :hugs: I hope tht there is something the urologist can do. Absolutely devestating to hear that news. I'm sure he's feeling awful too. I'm glad you pushed ahead and sought testing.

Thank you. He didn't take it well at first (but who would?) and was in denial that it could be right, but after he spent some time alone, he came around and honestly seemed more concerned about my feelings. I was SO devastated and tried not to show that, but he knows how badly I've been wanting a baby so I think he feels like he's let me down. I'm so glad we didn't wait any longer. Now I'm just anxious to know what the root of the problem is and what it will take to correct it (and how long!). I hope that he is producing sperm. A blockage seems like an easier fix than a lack of sperm production, but what do I know. 



TWO2TANGO said:


> So sorry to hear about your husbands SA. I can only imagine how devastated you are. I have no words but I hope the urologist has some someway to help you two.

Thank you. I am optimistic that they will identify the issue and hopeful that it can be fixed!


----------



## Mom15

Oh ladyV, I haven’t been on much due to visiting my parents. I’m sorry you guys have been put a road block in your way. I am hoping and praying that in the end it is just that. And I am so glad you went ahead and both got tested. I think mentally it is so much easier knowing there is something we need to work on than going on another year wondering why it isn’t happening. Here is a story to hopefully give you hope. By no means do I want to sound like I have a solution, but this story started similar to yours. I have a close friend and they had been trying for two years. They were young and weren’t that much in a hurry hence waiting to do some testing. They finally went and he had a very low count. After seeing the specialist, they found he had a varicose vein that was blocking the sperm from coming out. A simple procedure and they now have a 6 week old. Who would have thought a vein can prevent these tiny sperms from coming out. I really hope it will all work out in the end for you! Sending lots of hugs!!!


----------



## LadyVictoria

Mom15 said:


> Oh ladyV, I haven’t been on much due to visiting my parents. I’m sorry you guys have been put a road block in your way. I am hoping and praying that in the end it is just that. And I am so glad you went ahead and both got tested. I think mentally it is so much easier knowing there is something we need to work on than going on another year wondering why it isn’t happening. Here is a story to hopefully give you hope. By no means do I want to sound like I have a solution, but this story started similar to yours. I have a close friend and they had been trying for two years. They were young and weren’t that much in a hurry hence waiting to do some testing. They finally went and he had a very low count. After seeing the specialist, they found he had a varicose vein that was blocking the sperm from coming out. A simple procedure and they now have a 6 week old. Who would have thought a vein can prevent these tiny sperms from coming out. I really hope it will all work out in the end for you! Sending lots of hugs!!!

It's nice to hear from you! I hope that you and your parents are well. And thank you for sharing that story! It really does give me some hope. My husband's brother actually had that very same issue (varicocele) but his wife also had issues so IVF ended up being their only option. They now have 3 lovely children! 

Small update for everyone: 

My husband had his urologist appointment this morning and they went over medical history, did a physical exam and ultrasound of his “equipment” and he will be doing two more SAs and blood work. I’m happy for the time off and holidays but kind of frustrated that we’ll have to wait for them to pass before we hear anything. But I am grateful that we’re at least moving in the right direction. I hope that whatever is going on will be an easy fix!


----------



## Flueky88

Lady, Well I hope that you hear back shortly after Christmas. I'm glad they are looking into everything. I do hope you both have a Merry Christmas!

To everyone else, have a Merry Christmas as well :)


----------



## LadyVictoria

Flueky88 said:


> Lady, Well I hope that you hear back shortly after Christmas. I'm glad they are looking into everything. I do hope you both have a Merry Christmas!
> 
> To everyone else, have a Merry Christmas as well :)

Thanks! I'm not hopeful about hearing anything before the new year since the urologist is going on a two week vacation. 

Merry Christmas, everyone!


----------



## TWO2TANGO

You're on the right path and getting help! That's a good place to be this xmas. Merry Christmas!!


----------



## LadyVictoria

TWO2TANGO said:


> You're on the right path and getting help! That's a good place to be this xmas. Merry Christmas!!

Thank you! I'm trying to be optimistic and hopeful but it's hard sometimes. Sometimes I'm okay and just glad to be working toward some answers, but others I'm sad because I know I'll be ovulating soon and feel like we don't even have a chance. I already feel horrible for blindly wasting 5 cycles already (I know we couldn't have known) and now this one is another down the drain.


----------



## TWO2TANGO

LadyVictoria said:


> Thank you! I'm trying to be optimistic and hopeful but it's hard sometimes. Sometimes I'm okay and just glad to be working toward some answers, but others I'm sad because I know I'll be ovulating soon and feel like we don't even have a chance. I already feel horrible for blindly wasting 5 cycles already (I know we couldn't have known) and now this one is another down the drain.

As hard as it is try not to live in the past, in the could have been and would have been, nothing can reverse time so just focus on now. Focus on Christmas and each other and the family already here with you and in the new year you can focus on getting pregnant. Don't let this cycle steal your xmas joy!


----------



## LadyVictoria

TWO2TANGO said:


> As hard as it is try not to live in the past, in the could have been and would have been, nothing can reverse time so just focus on now. Focus on Christmas and each other and the family already here with you and in the new year you can focus on getting pregnant. Don't let this cycle steal your xmas joy!

I'm trying. It's much easier said than done.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Merry belated Christmas, ladies.

LadyV - I'm so sorry to hear about your DH's SA. It's totally understandable to be so devastated about it. But good for you for getting things tested so early and for immediately looking for a solution. FX it's something that only requires a simple fix and you'll be back at it very soon.

Well, Flueky already knows this from another thread, but I had a MMC this month. Long story short, I had my scan at 7w3d and there was a HB and then when I had one at 11w1d, it wasn't there any more. They said it looks like the fetus stopped growing at 8w5d. Luckily, I was able to pass everything naturally 3 weeks after the passing, so I didn't need a d&c. I took an opk yesterday afternoon, but couldn't really tell if it was + or not. I ordered a new 25 pack of cheapie pregnancy tests and I have 5 unused opks left. SO and I DTD on the night of the 24th. FX I can still have my 2019 baby.


----------



## LadyVictoria

I'm so sorry for your loss, Pretty! :hugs: I hope that you both are doing okay emotionally, as I can't imagine how that must feel. And thank you, I am praying for a simple fix as well. My husband has another SA scheduled for Wednesday. Looking forward to having some answers soon!


----------



## Mom15

Pretty - I’m so sorry to hear about your mmc! It’s brutal and I remember mine like it was yesterday. 

Lady-V - I’m keeping you in my thoughts especially when it comes to wishes for the new year!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Thank ladies. And I know what you mean, Mom. It's something that sticks with you forever and can really change you. Right now, I'm mainly focused on just getting back at it and rolling with the punches. Also, I'm fairly certain that cuz my body held on to the fetus after it passed, that it was a chromosomal issue with the fetus, but there's still small ways I felt like it was my fault. I was worried about my kids having BDays that were too close together, we have a small trip planned around when my EDD was (so, it was less than ideal), I didn't wanna have to fight with SO over what we'd name a girl. I sometimes feel like the powers that be heard my complaints and took action, as dumb as that sounds. But like I said, just gotta keep moving forward. There was nothing I could do and time doesn't stop cuz you're sad.

So, anyway, did another opk yesterday and it may have been +-ish and we DTD last night too. Almost as soon as we were done, SO asked if this was us trying again, or if this is a "safe time" where my body won't release an egg. I said I wasn't sure if my body is actually able to get pg again this cycle, but I just wanted to try and see what happens. Did another opk today and I think the line was a little fainter, so now we wait, I guess. Probably gonna take a pg test a little after the new year.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Just wanted to pop in and wish everyone a happy new year!

Being in limbo has been rough. I just want to know what's going on with my husband and if we have a chance at all... The more I read up on zero sperm count, the more likely IVF and maybe IUI seems. I'm totally jumping the gun since we don't have a diagnosis yet, but it makes me feel better to research the possibilities. Never in a million years did I think our journey would be like this!


----------



## Flueky88

Happy New Year everyone!!

Lady, if it's needed are you able and willing to do IUI or IVF?? I hope there is some simple fix for his sperm count though and those services aren't needed. However, it's amazing what can be done in today's world in matters of conception. Drink some wine/champagne tonight and have some fun :)

Pretty :hugs: again. Fx for you :)


----------



## PrettyInInk42

LadyV - IMO, researching tings now is giving you something to do instead of sitting around, feeling helpless. And if you do end up going with one of those options, you already know a lot about it. Still hoping it's a simple fix for you and DH.

Thanks again, Flueky.

So, here are my opks for (from top to bottom) 24, 26, 27, 28, and today. I've had some EWCM for the past few days, so I think I'm about to release an egg. Need to start BD-ing ASAP.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Flueky88 said:


> Happy New Year everyone!!
> 
> Lady, if it's needed are you able and willing to do IUI or IVF?? I hope there is some simple fix for his sperm count though and those services aren't needed. However, it's amazing what can be done in today's world in matters of conception. Drink some wine/champagne tonight and have some fun :)
> 
> Pretty :hugs: again. Fx for you :)

Yes, we are both willing and fortunately able to do assisted conception. I think the only thing I wouldn't be okay with is using donor sperm. I'm a state employee and have very good insurance, so IUI/ISCI/IVF are all covered with authorization. I'm not sure about the drugs as I haven't looked that much into it yet. 



PrettyInInk42 said:


> LadyV - IMO, researching tings now is giving you something to do instead of sitting around, feeling helpless. And if you do end up going with one of those options, you already know a lot about it. Still hoping it's a simple fix for you and DH.
> 
> Thanks again, Flueky.
> 
> So, here are my opks for (from top to bottom) 24, 26, 27, 28, and today. I've had some EWCM for the past few days, so I think I'm about to release an egg. Need to start BD-ing ASAP.
> 
> View attachment 1051836

Yes, research has been the only thing I can do to kind of calm my nerves about it all. I'm hoping it's a simple fix too but there's no way of knowing right now :( 

Good luck to you!


----------



## TWO2TANGO

@LadyVictoria how did the analysis go? Praying for a good outcome for you guys.


----------



## LadyVictoria

TWO2TANGO said:


> @LadyVictoria how did the analysis go? Praying for a good outcome for you guys.

I'm still anxiously awaiting his results. It's killing me :(


----------



## Flueky88

Thinking of you Lady. Hope you hear back soon.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Flueky88 said:


> Thinking of you Lady. Hope you hear back soon.

Thank you. My husband's appointment is tomorrow morning... So in 24 hours we should have some answers. I've been pretty good about not obsessing over it all week but now it's definitely on my mind. I'm so anxious!


----------



## Mom15

Hope you get some answers today LadyV!


----------



## LadyVictoria

Mom15 said:


> Hope you get some answers today LadyV!

Thank you and @Flueky88 

I’m trying to wrap my mind around the news we got today. My husband got the results of his SAs, ultrasound, blood work, and urinalysis (didn’t know about that part before) and he is not producing sperm. His FSH is elevated and he has bilateral varicoceles, which will require surgery. His urologist referred him to a specialist at a local infertility and IVF center. It’s considered a “center of excellence” so for insurance purposes, we’ll get the most coverage there if we need IVF or IUI.

He looked so upset when he got back from the appointment. It was really crushing for the both of us. I don’t want him to feel like he’s letting me down and I told him he doesn’t owe me an apology for anything, but I know that he still feels guilty. I stayed home from work (AF got me this morning, to add insult to injury) and spent time with him until he left for a meeting. And we’ll be getting out together later to take our minds off of it. I’m just hoping that we can be helped.


----------



## Flueky88

LadyV :hugs: I'm so sorry. I hope that the IVF clinic can help you both. I can't imagine how either of you feel. I hope you guys can enjoy a night out.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Flueky88 said:


> LadyV :hugs: I'm so sorry. I hope that the IVF clinic can help you both. I can't imagine how either of you feel. I hope you guys can enjoy a night out.

Thank you. I'm kind of in a state of numb disbelief... I feel robbed of time and hope. We can't even try anymore because there's literally no chance with no sperm. I'm going to keep wearing my Ava bracelet not not bother with plugging anything into FF or use OPKs.


----------



## Mom15

I’m sorry LadyV. I can’t imagine how hard this must be. I just had to google varicoceles, but it sounds like what my friends DH had. I think I mentioned it. Do I understand right, that your DH is making sperm, but the varicoceles prevents it from coming out? If so I hope he can get the surgery and you guys get to try again soon. Sending hugs


----------



## LadyVictoria

Mom15 said:


> I’m sorry LadyV. I can’t imagine how hard this must be. I just had to google varicoceles, but it sounds like what my friends DH had. I think I mentioned it. Do I understand right, that your DH is making sperm, but the varicoceles prevents it from coming out? If so I hope he can get the surgery and you guys get to try again soon. Sending hugs

Thank you. From what my husband told me, the doctor made it sound like he isn't producing sperm. The only way we'd know is if he had a TESE where they go in and see if there are any sperm to extract. I don't know what the specialist will recommend. I just hope that it won't take us long to get an appointment.


----------



## Mom15

Knowing myself waiting for an appointment would be so hard. I’m the type of person who wants to “fix” things right away. I wish you lots of strength on your journey and keep my fingers crossed that there is still a “simple” surgery that can be done. Please keep us updated when you can meet with the specialist.


----------



## Flueky88

LadyV agree with Mom15. Please keep us updated. I'm assuming you are just waiting to here from clinic to get an appt scheduled?


----------



## LadyVictoria

Mom15 said:


> Knowing myself waiting for an appointment would be so hard. I’m the type of person who wants to “fix” things right away. I wish you lots of strength on your journey and keep my fingers crossed that there is still a “simple” surgery that can be done. Please keep us updated when you can meet with the specialist.




Flueky88 said:


> LadyV agree with Mom15. Please keep us updated. I'm assuming you are just waiting to here from clinic to get an appt scheduled?

Well now I'm just pissed off, because my husband called the IVF center this morning and they told him that his urologist should be helping us with next steps, as they only deal with the female patient once it's time to do IUI or IVF. I don't think my husband mentioned that he met with a PA and not his urologist on Friday. So I don't know if this woman didn't know what she was talking about or what, but I've encouraged him to call them immediately and get things figured out. Today he said that she did mention a biopsy (a TESE I'm assuming) but I don't see why she wouldn't have moved forward with treating him there rather than sending us somewhere that can't do anything for us right now. 

As much as I want to jump in and start making phone calls and getting answers, I'm just trying to breathe and let him handle this. I think it's better for his ego if I trust him to do research and get things straightened out. It's horrible for my own sanity and thin patience, but good for him. I'm looking into counseling for myself in the meantime. Pray for me, ladies! I'm losing it.


----------



## Mom15

So frustrating when on top of a difficult situation there is also confusion with staff. I see your point having DH deal with it. I don’t know if I could be that patient, so that’s impressive I think on your part. Glad you are seeking counseling, it’s incredibly hard what you are going through. Hang in there


----------



## LadyVictoria

Mom15 said:


> So frustrating when on top of a difficult situation there is also confusion with staff. I see your point having DH deal with it. I don’t know if I could be that patient, so that’s impressive I think on your part. Glad you are seeking counseling, it’s incredibly hard what you are going through. Hang in there

Thank you. I know that no one else is going to see this as pressing as we do, but I'm really upset with the way the PA just shuffled him out of the door and tried to pass us on to the IVF center. The receptionist there said the only way they could help now would be if we wanted to use donor sperm, and that really pissed my husband off since he was only calling them because that's what he was told to do. He does want to do a consultation with them though, while I think it's premature, but I said I'd schedule it and he can handle getting back in with his urologist.

ETA: I got us a consultation with a RE at the IVF center for the first week in March. Hubby was surprised that they're booking so far out but I can't say that I am. I know a consultation is purely informational, but it feels so weird doing this... I never thought we might need help like this. I'm not opposed to it, it's just weird accepting that IVF may be our fate.


----------



## Flueky88

LadyV thinking of you dear :hugs:


----------



## LadyVictoria

Flueky88 said:


> LadyV thinking of you dear :hugs:

Thank you. I don't know what to think. We went to the urologist this morning and he recommended doing a biopsy next to see if there are any sperm in there. A lot of what I've been reading is conflicting on whether or not it's best to do a biopsy or a Micro TESE and I'm just questioning everything. I feel so lost. The urologist made it sound like if the biopsy went a certain way that it would mean we pretty much have no chance. It was super upsetting.


----------



## Flueky88

LadyV could always bring up to urologist pros and cons to both tests. I really hope he is producing sperm and you can have some good news. :hugs:


----------



## LadyVictoria

Flueky88 said:


> LadyV could always bring up to urologist pros and cons to both tests. I really hope he is producing sperm and you can have some good news. :hugs:

Thank you. I'm assuming that he's not experienced with the Micro TESE since everything I'm reading is saying that it's better for the type of azoospermia that my husband appears to have. I actually emailed the surgeon who developed the method and he's pretty much confirmed that this urologist probably isn't the best fit for our needs. I just don't know if anyone in our area does do this so I need to search around more. 

I feel gutted. With the way everything is going for us, it's a real possibility that we may not be able to have a child that is biologically both ours. I never in a million years could have anticipated being in this position. Everything feels so fragile... I wouldn't want the wrong procedure to mess up our chances.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Hi, everyone! It's been a little while since I've posted in here but I also haven't had much to update until now. It sucks that everything about TTC revolves around waiting... when you add seeing specialists into the mix, things really get drawn out from appointment to appointment! I've been in a dark place for the last couple of weeks but after today's appointment, I'm feeling a bit more hopeful again. 

We met with a new urologist that specializes in issues of male infertility after our previous urologist rubbed me the wrong way (cold, rushing out the door, and wanted to move forward in a way that didn't make sense). The new one is wonderful! Kind, knowledgeable, and thorough! He answered everything that I was going to ask before I had the chance to! And his success rates speak for themselves. My husband has an MRI scheduled for next week to rule out any obstructions and then we will plan for his varicocele surgery. We also have a consultation scheduled with the IVF center in a month and he had nothing but wonderful things to say about the RE that we're seeing. I am SO relieved. To get an idea of where my head has been, the last urologist wanted to do a biopsy and then depending on what it showed, he said there may be no point in doing the varicocele repair and that we wouldn't have a chance. That crushed me and really caused so much emotional distress. The new doctor is ruling out a physical obstruction rather than just assuming there isn't one and then moving forward with the repair due to the long-term health benefits in addition to seeing if it helps with sperm production. While we still have a long way to go, this feels like such a huge step in the right direction for us! 

Also my SIL had her baby boy last week! He is precious. Wish they lived closer because we can't fly out to see them anytime soon. 

Flueky - How are you doing? Your little one will be here in no time!


----------



## Flueky88

Lady, I have thought of you but didn't want you to feel pressure of if any updates. I remember telling some ppl I was ttc#1 and them asking if any news. It stressed me out. I'm thrilled that you have a caring urologist and is exploring possibilty of a blockage. I can't imagine what you are going through but I am glad that you seem to have the right people now to help you in your journey to a baby. 

Hope you can meet your nephew before too long.

I'm doing fairly well. Starting my 9th month and you feel rough but I know it's all for a good reason. I just have a feeling though I'll have a February baby. I've got everything ready for her arrival.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Flueky88 said:


> Lady, I have thought of you but didn't want you to feel pressure of if any updates. I remember telling some ppl I was ttc#1 and them asking if any news. It stressed me out. I'm thrilled that you have a caring urologist and is exploring possibilty of a blockage. I can't imagine what you are going through but I am glad that you seem to have the right people now to help you in your journey to a baby.
> 
> Hope you can meet your nephew before too long.
> 
> I'm doing fairly well. Starting my 9th month and you feel rough but I know it's all for a good reason. I just have a feeling though I'll have a February baby. I've got everything ready for her arrival.

i appreciate that, thank you :) 

My SIL's baby did come two weeks early. She was hoping he'd be here on Valentine's Day lol She did have to have a c-section due to being too exhausted to push. I'm glad that you're prepared and ready for her! I hope this final stretch and your delivery go smoothly.


----------



## Mom15

Good to hear from you LadyV. The new urologist sounds great. It’s so important to have someone caring. Hope the MRI can shed some light on what’s going on!

Flueky - good luck with your girl’s birth when the time comes! Looks like you almost reached your 37 week goal!


----------



## LadyVictoria

Mom15 said:


> Good to hear from you LadyV. The new urologist sounds great. It’s so important to have someone caring. Hope the MRI can shed some light on what’s going on!
> 
> Flueky - good luck with your girl’s birth when the time comes! Looks like you almost reached your 37 week goal!

Thank you! I'd be surprised if the MRI showed an obstruction, but I'm glad that we're ruling it out before moving ahead with surgery.


----------



## Mom15

How are you LadyV? Did your DH have his MRI. Been thinking of you


----------



## LadyVictoria

Mom15 said:


> How are you LadyV? Did your DH have his MRI. Been thinking of you

That's so kind of you! :flower: I was waiting until we got the results to post an update: 

My feelings are all over the place! The MRI didn’t show any obstruction, which was what we expected. Our urologist wants to do the varicocelectomy (not sure if I spelled that right) along with a biopsy in one procedure while I do an IVF cycle! Ah! 10% of the biopsy will be used to diagnose what's messing with his sperm production and the remaining 90% will go to the IVF center to harvest sperm. While his FSH is elevated, it’s low enough that the urologist thinks that there’s a good chance they can find sperm. But it is a toss up. Our next step is our consultation with the RE at the IVF center, which is in the first week of March. Our urologist has worked with him for 30 years and they have a great relationship, which makes me feel better about things, but I’m a ball of nerves! Ah!


----------



## Flueky88

I'm sorry it wasn't an obstruction but hoping you can have a successful ivf cycle!!


----------



## LadyVictoria

Flueky88 said:


> I'm sorry it wasn't an obstruction but hoping you can have a successful ivf cycle!!

I hope so too, thank you! 

How are you doing? It's getting close to your due date!


----------



## Flueky88

Thinking of you ladyV


----------



## Mom15

Me too, LadyV. Hope your consultation this week is informative. 
Flueky, looks like your babe had no intentions of coming early! How are you feeling?


----------



## Flueky88

Mom she arrived this morning. 3 hours after contractions started. No time for epidural and no tears. It was intense but we are doing great! So we made it full term just not to due date.


----------



## Mom15

Oh great to hear! My first labor was 4h, second was 2h, no epidurals. So very similar. Glad she is here and you are both doing well.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Flueky88 said:


> Mom she arrived this morning. 3 hours after contractions started. No time for epidural and no tears. It was intense but we are doing great! So we made it full term just not to due date.

Congratulations, Flueky!!! I can only imagine how amazing it feels to finally have her in your arms :)


----------



## LadyVictoria

We had our IVF consultation earlier this week and I was a mix of emotions directly afterward, while my husband was excited to get the ball rolling! Now that I've had the chance to process a bit, I am feeling more excited about the chance at finally becoming pregnant and starting our family! It's just a lot to wrap my mind around. Our next steps are scheduling my husband's surgery to repair the varicocele and the simultaneous biopsy that will be used to (hopefully) harvest some usable sperm for IVF and diagnose the cause of his sperm production issue. I'm hoping and praying that they find something we can freeze and use for ICSI/IVF! My plan is to wait until this summer before we get started with anything on my end, as I have a lot of work events this spring, we're traveling in May, and I have a conference in June that I'm involved in planning. July or later would be ideal because work will be much more calm then, so it will be easier to be flexible for monitoring and take time off for the retrieval. Please pray for us or send positive thoughts our way! I so desperately want to have a baby in our arms in 2020.


----------



## Flueky88

I'll be praying for a 2020 baby for you LadyV. I'm glad that you have a plan and keep us updated as things go on for you and your husband.


----------



## TWO2TANGO

Sending prayers for you guys for your 2020 blessing! So good that things are moving.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Thank you, ladies! We need all of the prayers! :hug: 

Yesterday was CD1 for me and I called to start my testing at the IVF center. I have CD3 blood work and a baseline ultrasound tomorrow morning and then next Friday morning is my HSG. I’m super nervous for that! My appointment to go over the results isn’t until May! Everything seems to be moving so slowly now. We still don’t have my husband’s surgery and biopsy scheduled because we get a different story every time the urologist’s office calls us. I just pray that they find usable sperm when it does finally happen otherwise we’ll have to wait months to go in again and see if the surgery helped his production at all.


----------



## LadyVictoria

How's everyone doing? 

We got the surgery and biopsy scheduled for the end of April. All I can do is hope that they find usable sperm, or that by some miracle, the varicocele repair will help him produce more in the long-term. Everything's up in the air! 

To further complicate things, I'm in the process of interviewing for a new job! While I like parts of my job, it's such a toxic work environment and I'm unhappy. I'm also underpaid and don't see any opportunities for advancement on the horizon. The only plus is our excellent insurance and that I wouldn't have to put off IVF if I stayed. The new job is also with the state, so it's the same insurance plan. Opportunities like this are limited so I went for it and I've made it to the second round interview. The pay is more in line with what I should be making and the team I'd be working with seems very nice! The only downside is that I'd likely have to put IVF on pause indefinitely so that I can really prove myself on the job first... But I'm just taking things one day at a time. So fingers crossed that I get this new position!


----------



## Mom15

LadyV - I totally missed your post from last Thursday! Lots of things happening in your life. Fingers crossed on your next interview! I can only imagine that everything on the ttc front is going in slow motion. Makes a tww sound like a piece of cake. As for me I am still waiting for my first pp period, so nothing to track yet. 
I’m keeping my fx for you both job and ttc wise. Keep us posted and again I’m sorry I didn’t respond sooner.


----------



## Flueky88

Oh that's exciting ladyV. Sounds like taking the new job would be a great move for you.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Mom15 said:


> LadyV - I totally missed your post from last Thursday! Lots of things happening in your life. Fingers crossed on your next interview! I can only imagine that everything on the ttc front is going in slow motion. Makes a tww sound like a piece of cake. As for me I am still waiting for my first pp period, so nothing to track yet.
> I’m keeping my fx for you both job and ttc wise. Keep us posted and again I’m sorry I didn’t respond sooner.

No worries! 
Yes, I feel that lots is happening but nothing at all at the same time... Lots of waiting, which is the absolute worst! Thanks so much, I'm hoping for the best on all fronts. 

I hope that your period gets back on track soon! 



Flueky88 said:


> Oh that's exciting ladyV. Sounds like taking the new job would be a great move for you.

Yes, think it would be too. But we'll see if I get an offer.

How are you doing? I hope that you had a smooth delivery and that you and the new baby are doing well!


----------



## Flueky88

Lady here's hoping you get an offer. Thank you! It was a very smooth delivery. Quick and no tearing! Baby S is doing well, she is much more needy than V was. I try to remind myself it's short lived but I worry about carrying for both once I don't have help with V. I will manage somehow though.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Flueky88 said:


> Lady here's hoping you get an offer. Thank you! It was a very smooth delivery. Quick and no tearing! Baby S is doing well, she is much more needy than V was. I try to remind myself it's short lived but I worry about carrying for both once I don't have help with V. I will manage somehow though.

I'm glad to hear that it went well and I hope that you find a good balance soon :) 

And thank you! My second round interview is Tuesday. I'll be preparing all weekend, including today. I took the whole day off for my HSG. It was very uncomfortable, but quick, thankfully! And the RE that did it said that everything looks great, so I'm glad that's out of the way. Now I'm back to waiting. Hubby's surgery and biopsy are a month away. Maybe by then I will know about the job.


----------



## kksy9b

Hi ladies! Very long time no posting and I am sorry about that. I hope you dont mind if I jump back into the thread?

Lady V- I am so sorry for everything you've had to go through. Praying that the surgery goes well and gives you a positive result. I hope your interview went well and sending prayers that this year brings you many many blessings.

Flueky- congratulations on your new little one!! how are you adjusting to having the two girls?

mom15- i hope your period starts up soon for you (or that it already has!)

AFM, i've been a ghost basically on bnb for a long time. it was hard after my DS2 was born because I almost immediately knew I wanted another one and my DH has been firmly against it. Last year he told me he was open to adoption and we heavily pursued researching the different options and consistently a door was shut until it was clear it wasn't the right path for us. I started to realize that this desire to have another wasn't going to happen but was determined not to lose hope and resolved myself to doing the things I had to do (lose the baby weight). But being around people who knew they were going to have another or pregnant, newborn was very hard emotionally so I took a complete step back from bnb to protect my heart.

I think I posted last summer maybe about my husbands health issues. Last June he went into cardiac arrest and died for 16 seconds until his defibrillator shocked him back. Honestly, that incident sent me into a tail spin. Therapy helped but watching my DH pretty rapidly decline and become more and more limited sent me into a bad depression. Having another baby was the furthest thing from my mind, I just wanted to keep my husband alive and with us. In November, he was referred to the Mayo Clinic to find out if he was a candidate for surgery...he was. I remember telling him in December that I didn't remember the last time I was truly happy because for months this heaviness hung in the air and we couldn't get out from the fog. 

Well, in January, we made the trek again to the Mayo clinic where he underwent a successful open heart surgery. We are about 3.5 months post surgery now and he is basically healed up. We were in the hospital and the doctor told us that area of his heart was fixed, we both started to cry and I felt everything lift off of me. The depression, anxiety, stress....gone. There isn't a day that goes by that I am not thankful that he is still here- that he was given a second chance and doesn't have to live like it was before. 

But of course, once we got home....the broodiness returned and more than ever I wanted a third....and he still didn't. But patience is a virtue I suppose and last night he changed his mind!!! Well, I say changed his mind...he would be perfectly fine not having one. But he told me he knows how important it is to me so he is willing. We have a few things we need to do like lose weight...I back put on the 30 pounds I had lost before his event. But he left the timing up to me and I think next summer seems like it would be a great time to start trying (there is a trip next June that I would love to take not pregnant). 

If you made it this far, thank you for sticking with my novel lol. It seems so surreal to be officially WTT again and only a year left! This will 100% be our last baby and I am very much okay with that. We agreed that once we see a healthy heartbeat and genetic tests come back okay that DH will get a vasectomy. 

I'm sorry again that I was here and then left for a long time and I hope you all understand and will have me back!


----------



## Flueky88

Kk glad to have you back and glad he came around to ttc#3. Hope your wait goes by fast.

I'm doing okay. It's hectic at times but I love seeing V love on S :)


----------



## kksy9b

Thank you Flueky! Aw, it's so sweet watching your babies together. DS1 had very little interest in DS2 for a long time but once he was mobile it was a game changer. My two are peas in a pod and don't like to be very far from each other ever (Kindergarten this fall is going to be interesting :/ ). But really, having siblings that can grow into best friends (or frenemies most of the time lol) is so precious. Congratulations again, I am so happy for you


----------



## LadyVictoria

Kksy - Oh my goodness! What a whirlwind. I'm so glad that your husband is in good health again after such a scary crisis. I can't imagine the emotional toll on you both. It sounds like you have a great plan moving forward though!

Flueky - I bet your little ones are so cute together! I someday hope to have two children. Although given our circumstances, I'd be happy with even just one.

I have lots of updates:

Hubby's surgery and biopsy got rescheduled because he was concerned about not healing in time for our vacation, which is now 2 weeks away. Though the risk of complication is very low (<1%) it's still there, and we wouldn't want that to delay or ruin our trip. So we still have no idea if there are any sperm or not. It got rescheduled to mid-June (his birthday, in fact). It was previously scheduled on our third wedding anniversary.
I got the job! And accepted it! It feels like a huge transition but it's a move into a much healthier work environment, plus more money. After speaking with HR, I get to keep my same insurance plan. It just transfers right over with no delay because I'm moving from one state employer to another! So we don't have to start over and get our testing redone or anything like that thankfully.
So now I wait. I'm very excited for our trip and I need to clear out my office by the 16th because I only come back to work for 2 days after vacation and then I have a long weekend leading into my first day of work in June. I can only hope for the best with my husband's surgery and biopsy. Best case scenario is that there is sperm and it survives freezing and thawing. But even then, we can't move forward until I feel comfortable enough to ask for the flexibility and time off needed for the IVF process. And, you know, potentially getting pregnant and going out on maternity leave. That's one of the few drawbacks of accepting this position. I've proved myself in my current job after almost 2.5 years. Now I'm starting over. And sometimes there can be a lot of stigma around a woman starting a job and getting pregnant shortly after, unfortunately.


----------



## kksy9b

Lady V- Congratulations on the new position!! Even with the uncertainty of timing with IVF now, it sounds like long term it's the right move. And wahoo for being able to keep the same insurance and not have to change anything/re-test! I'm sorry that the surgery was rescheduled. How long after the surgery will you know if it was successful? I'm so sorry you are on this journey and praying that it all ends with a beautiful baby in your arms :hugs:

AFM, CD1 (showed up 2 days early and AF is being kind of a b**** this month). But since its my first full cycle since we decided on #3, I'm going to start tracking with temping as soon as AF clears out. About 6 months ago I noticed a pretty big change around my ovulation and not having as much CM as I usually do, shorter cycles with 10/12 day LPs instead of 14 etc. I had something similar happen before TTC last time and had to go on vitex and vit b to get back in line (well, I just randomly stopped ovulating for like 4 months then). Going to give it 3-4 months of tracking and if temps plus symptoms are showing something is off, I'll head into my GYN to do some hormone testing. Thankful I have a year to get it sorted before it would be an issue.


----------



## Flueky88

LadyV enjoy your vacation and congrats on the new job!! Even better your benefits aren't changing :) I really hope that you with be holding your baby by end of next year. Maybe you could use more than one embryo and maybe have twins. Anyways thinking of you dear :)

Kk hope your body cooperates. My LP was a bit for for a bit after #1. Also, could always use some preseed to make up for less ewcm.


----------



## kksy9b

Thanks Flueky! I dont know if I would have thought of preseed so I'll definitely tuck that infor away for next year! Last time my LP was really short. Anywhere from 6-9 days. 6 months of vitex and vit b got me actually ovulating again and back to a 12 day LP and then got pregnant. But I'm in my 30s now and was in my 20s with my last 2 pregnancies. I know a lot of people have kids in their 30s, I just have noticed a change in my body in the last 2 years so I think it makes me more nervous this time around.


----------



## Flueky88

Kk. I was 30 when I got pregnant this time and gave birth a month before my 31st. I faired pretty well, didn't have unbearable pain. I did have a less active job and I think it helped. Overall I think my 2nd pregnancy was easier. My first I was pregnant at 28 and delivered a month after turning 29. Oh and I personally only used preseed externally as a lube as I had enough ewcm internal just not wet enough externally. For women that use internal I heard to only use half what they say on directions.


----------



## kksy9b

Thank you for the tip! Hopefully I can get myself back to where I typically am but just in case it's good to know there is another option.

I was pregnant with my oldest at 26 and my youngest at 29. My second pregnancy was easily 10x worse than my first. I developed GERD so had nausea literally everyday from 5weeks to a week after delivery, bad SPD etc. I'm a bit scared of the next one!


----------



## Flueky88

Kk, I had a lot of sciatic nerve pain with my 1st but rarely with 2nd. Hemmrhoids started sooner and were worse 2nd time though. I had to use a donut cushion. One night I woke up every hour the pain was so bad. It was crazy!! I was so scared of pushing and getting horrible hemmrhoids but I either didn't get them or were very mild. I didn't have GERD but bad heartburn for both. The old wives tale was true for me, they both had head full of hair.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Kksy - Thank you so much! It's definitely a great move. I can't believe how much I've put up with in my current role. With the surgery, we'll know the same day if any sperm is found in the biopsy or not. It will take approximately 3 months after the surgery to see if it has an impact on sperm production (since that's how long they take to develop). 

Flueky - Thanks so much. The road ahead of us is long. If we're fortunate enough to have sperm and then retrieve eggs, fertilize them, and have multiple embryos, then we can decide how many of them we want to transfer. Our RE recommends doing one at a time. But since my husband is already older, I do think about transferring two. But if they both take and then one (or both) split then that could mean triplets or quadruplets... the thought of more than 2 and the health risks for all involved really concern me. Part of me thinks that if we're meant to have twins, then we will. They run on both sides of my family, not that it matters with IVF. But we'll cross that bridge when we get to it. 

Now we're off to Bermuda in the morning :) Can't wait for some much needed relaxation before starting the new job.


----------



## Flueky88

Enjoy your vacay LadyV! Always hoping for the best for you :)


----------



## LadyVictoria

Flueky - Thank you! It was an amazing trip! It's so hard coming back home. We always miss our pup when we're away though, so it's been nice having her follow me around now that we're all back home. Today was my last day at work! New job starts on Monday. I can't believe how the time has flown.


----------



## Mom15

How has the new job been going LadyV?
I’m still wtt, but had my first pp period the other day.


----------



## Flueky88

Mom 15, Yay for getting AF back since it won't be too long until ttc again. Give time for cycles to regulate. My lp was short for 3 to 4 cycles after birth. I'm still waiting for first pp AF this time. I'm ebf so not surprised I haven't got it back. 

LadyV hope you are enjoying the new job. Thinking of you


----------



## LadyVictoria

Thanks so much, ladies! I absolutely love my job. I know it's only been 2 weeks but I'm excited about my work again, which I totally lost in my last role. Everyone is so kind and the department has good, positive energy - totally the opposite of where I came from. And the best part is that they seem very family oriented. One of the women who works there has been there a year and took a maternity leave during that time, and it was totally fine! My supervisor even mentioned in our small team meeting that if any of us were thinking about having children anytime soon, to get on the waiting list for our campus childcare center because it is LONG. So now I feel comfortable moving forward with ICSI/IVF if we can. I hope and pray that we can. The surgery and biopsy are Monday morning! Please please pray for us, or send positive thoughts if you don't pray. Finding usable sperm would feel like a miracle to us. If not, our urologist is willing to try different treatments to see if they help with sperm production, but I'm hoping we won't need to go down that path.


----------



## Mom15

Will be thinking of you and DH tomorrow and sending all the positive thoughts I can think of! I hope you get good news. Will you find out right away?


----------



## Mom15

And thanks, Flueky, for letting me know it’s normal. I did learn to be patient after DS1. My lp’s were 5,3,4,8,7,9,10,11(cp - also first cycle without breastfeeding), then mc, then DS2. So I’m convinced that I can’t get pregnant while breastfeeding as it very much affects my lp. DS1 was 21 months when I weaned him. I am torn between weaning DS2 after the summer or holding off on TTC#3 longer so DS2 can nurse longer. I really wanted to go through a couple of cycles after weaning before trying. And then again I feel so lucky to have my boys that all of this doesn’t really matter.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Mom15 - Yes. Unfortunately, there was no sperm found. I'm not even shocked. I'm just numb.


----------



## Flueky88

:hugs:


----------



## Mom15

I’m so sorry LadyV, that is unimaginably hard. I’m lost for words. So so hard.


----------

